# Read This First!



## potroastV2 (Jul 8, 2007)

To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.

1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
2) Growing indoor or outdoors
3) Watering schedule
4) Growing Medium
5) What stage of growth

The more information you put in here the better diagnosis you will get.


----------



## pmzpete (Jan 6, 2008)

This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.








rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 6, 2008)

Whats your issue? Your plant will start to yellow after week 3 of flower and starts showing that its ending its life.During flower you take the nitrogen away and up the phosphorus which stops the "green growth".Look pretty nice.How many you go there and how many lights.Look great


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 6, 2008)

Id Guess 4 Lights And 10-15 Plants..looks Like One Of The White Strains


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 6, 2008)

It looks more loike 30 or so plants maybe nOtrhern lights under 2 lights??


----------



## MatanuskaThunderFuck (Feb 25, 2008)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


Saweeeet!

Are your tips yellowing and curling up? Mine are doing the same and i'd say its 2 weeks max til harvest, just a slight bit more thickening out to do.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

damn that garage looks nice as hell!!!! I cant decide which is prettier whats in there or a jaguar X8


----------



## MRMIXIT (Mar 23, 2008)

i need help my plants are in week 4 of growth and the leaves are turning downwards and i dont know why


----------



## reignman (Apr 19, 2008)

Heeellllppp!! using 20 litre Ikon oxypot however only using 13 litres of water, sensi grow 2 part nute, pk 13-14, big bud finished,(end of week 4) now in week 5.5 of flower. Was promised help and have been left to it and aint got a clue whats going on with these leaves! pH is sitting between 5.5 and 5.8. Not sure about ppm but definately not over 1000ppm. Have a look at pics....need some feedback asap!!!


----------



## maryjane420420 (Apr 27, 2008)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


look at my problem here any advice will help tried flushing and refeeding plant is doing worse some of my other plants are starting to wilt as well as turn brown on lower leaves will attach some more pics. a couple of the plants have a slight reddish purple tint to the stalk only is this gonna be a problem???


----------



## paddikake (May 23, 2008)

I STARTED OFF WITH A BEAUTIFUL GARDEN OF FIVE. THEN 1 WENT HERMIE ON ME. I REMOVED IT AS SOON AS I KNEW BUT SEEMS IT WAS TOO LATE FOR 3 OF THEM. HOWEVER I DO HAVE THIS ONE OF ANOTHER STRAIN THE QUESTION IS DID HERMIE GET HER TOO??? CAN YOU TELL BY PHOTOS? WHAT KIND OF CHANCES DO I HAVE THAT IT WON'T GO TO SEED? WHAT ABOUT THE CLONES I TOOK? I USED SEEMOREBUDS BOOK BUDS FOR LESS MORE OR LESS WORD FOR WORD.....


rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


----------



## caltootall (May 29, 2008)

is that a garage or the back of a moving van?


----------



## mr.man (Jun 6, 2008)

hurry! get it out of that cup its cramped up put it in a easter basket^^


----------



## xxlmgirlxx (Jun 24, 2008)

please could someone advise how to flush my plants? after looking at the picture i am certain our plants have nute burns sorry if its a really stupid question, im a first time grower and female rofl


----------



## hypernovax (Jul 28, 2008)

xxlmgirlxx said:


> please could someone advise how to flush my plants? after looking at the picture i am certain our plants have nute burns sorry if its a really stupid question, im a first time grower and female rofl


water it slowly with 2x the volume of your pot, if your pots are 1 gallon use 2 gallons to flush


----------



## RockyR64 (Jul 31, 2008)

first of all, these plants are indoor & I just switched them from regular shop flourescents to 8 buld T-5. I had just lowered the lights to 12 and sexed them them started with the T-5's @ 14 hrs, going up 1 hour a day & I am at 21 hrs. now. My goal was 24 hrs.
I watered more w/ 1/2 dose fert. every day & added magns. in form of epson salt since my fert. didn't have any.
The leaves have brown spots that ARE not on the top, neccesarily and they are more rectangular shaped - not round. I am going to try to add these pictures. I am at a loss as to problem.


----------



## nardinit (Aug 22, 2008)

i need some serious help with my plants:
2metres tall approx.....
They're in the 1st week of flowering, or nearly....
Growing outside, using advanced nutes....
They just recovered from a serious case of spidermites and that's wat fuked'em up so bad. I'm guessing they have some sort of deficency but i'm not sure what. Any help would be gr8ly appreciated....
P.S the pix were taken wen they still had sum mites but i def took care of them. i exterminated all of them permanently


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Aug 25, 2008)

nardinit said:


> *what's wrong with my plants????!!!?!?*


Hahahahah. Sorry, i don't mean to sound like a dickhead but what's wrong is the plant is dead my friend. I don't think their is any salvage left in that beaut.


----------



## I Love Marijuana (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah it looks like your next door neighbour attacked your plants with weed killer


----------



## I Love Marijuana (Aug 25, 2008)

My advice DONT GROW OUTSIDE!! you cant contain the variables or pests enough unless you live in jamaica or something


----------



## greenmeds (Sep 4, 2008)

looks like a ph flux for those first 2 and severe nute burn and bad ph on that 3rd to me but im only on my 3rd grow (pics soon up)


----------



## Juannoisseur (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm having a problem w/ my #1 plant... this is my first grow... could someone please diagnose a problem and help me out?

week 2... miracle grow seed starting soil + peralite (~60/40 mix)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/107995-first-timer-help-needed-2.html


----------



## RuBnTuG (Sep 25, 2008)

your plants are suffering from nutrient lock out or burn .just flush them with fresh water and use a half mix for 5 days and bring the mix back up ,after that .when your leaves look super dark green thats a sing there over loaded besides that they look to be doing well


pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


----------



## sparta459 (Oct 9, 2008)

Good morning

can you help, i am a first timer and my seedlings did well in compost pellets.i have just transplanted to rockwool cubes.the seedling are about three inches high with first set of leaves.as they grow the leaves are curling downwards and a couple have started to fall over?
the temp is about 80% the CF is 11 and PH of 5.5 ,growth seems to be slowing too.
The pellets are square and the rockwool holes are round obviously leaving gaps is that a problem?, i know roots need air 
light is 55watt fluorescent 10 inches from plant .medium is canna start
watering every four days these are 6 days old.


HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 14, 2008)

move your fluorescent from 10 inches to 1 inch. Your plants need light!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 17, 2008)

just had to bump to remember this one!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 30, 2008)

i have 2 skunk no 1 they are 4 weeks into there flowering cycle and the leaves have started to turn yellow but not crispy any ideas


----------



## climber1911 (Jan 7, 2009)

My plants are about 1 week old and during the time I've used shity light. With 5 plants, I now have a 400 watt HPS but my stems seem very weak bc they are falling over. Will this change after some good light? What should I do? thanks


----------



## Matty10 (Jan 24, 2009)

HELP PLEASE!!!

I bought these clones from a Co-op. I bought 1 Jack the ripper, 1 White Widow, and 2 OG. I am growing indoor using a hydro drip system. I am growing in 6" Rockwool cubes. I was told to water for 15min every 3hrs, but later was told that is way too much. So right now I have been watering every time the cubs feel lite. Also I was told that my light might be too close. So today I have been monitoring the watering schedule and I raised my light yesterday. 

I am showing 2 pics of my Jack the Ripper. #1 was a picture yesterday. #2 is a picture from today taken about 1hour ago.

Thank You

Matt


----------



## Newtogrowing2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Need help also, in 2nd week of flowering and still having trouble telling males from females. This is my 1st ever grow and it took the usual number of mistakes, to many 2 count. I have 3 different types of Medical strains started from seed. Haze, HazeX19 and White Rino from Nirvana. Plants are 5 ft tall or more and I started them into flowering 9 days ago. All 24 plants in Ebb n Flo system appeared to have "Female Hairs". Now, 9 days into flowering we have 4+ plants with what appears to be seeds, but these plants have what looks like female "Hairs" also. Could these 4-5 plants be males, or the start of BUDS? Trying to figure out how to post pics or even start a question...Any answers would be much appreciated..


----------



## herbose (Feb 13, 2009)

Newtogrowing2 said:


> Need help also, in 2nd week of flowering and still having trouble telling males from females. This is my 1st ever grow and it took the usual number of mistakes, to many 2 count. I have 3 different types of Medical strains started from seed. Haze, HazeX19 and White Rino from Nirvana. Plants are 5 ft tall or more and I started them into flowering 9 days ago. All 24 plants in Ebb n Flo system appeared to have "Female Hairs". Now, 9 days into flowering we have 4+ plants with what appears to be seeds, but these plants have what looks like female "Hairs" also. Could these 4-5 plants be males, or the start of BUDS? Trying to figure out how to post pics or even start a question...Any answers would be much appreciated..


You really need pictures for this type of question. When you post go to "go advanced" go to "manage attachments",
browse to your picture. Make sure it fits the size constraint. Upload. Preview the post to make sure the picture is there. Then submit. It's real simple after you do it a couple of times. There are other was to add pics but this is the easiest. If you have anymore questions I'll be online for a while.


----------



## srteej (Feb 22, 2009)

As you may see in the pic, it looks as though the bottom of the stem has been crimped/shrivled/pinched, however you want to describe it. The plant this picture is from is only about 5 to 6 in tall thus far and is my strongest grower. It is still growing just fine but that pinch scared me. It first started at the very bottom almost over night and there is about 3/4 new growth below it. What could have caused this? Will this effect the growth of the plant in the long run? How do i fix the problem?


----------



## drybiedog (Feb 23, 2009)

srteej,

we need more context - more info - more pics. That cup is good for growing in the first week but should be transfered to a bigger pot especially since you haven't filled up the cup with soil (what kind?).

You will get more help if you ask for it with a more comprehensive background.


----------



## WeedBeans84 (Feb 25, 2009)

1) Growing indoor
2) Watering schedule: when the top 1-1.5" of the soil is dry and crusty
3) Growing Medium: Miracle Grow Potting Soil
4) What stage of growth: 3 weeks? only about 6"


They got too tall so I thought it was a genius idea to cut up straws and put them around the stems for support but have learned that I should not do that so since the pics have been taken (yesterday) I removed the straws and then curled the stem around the cup and put a little soil over them and watered so the extra stem would become root under soil. They were about 6inches tall now there only 1 or 2. I was using some fertilizer I cannot remember the name of I bought from wal-mart and also 1 24" tube fluorescent which I also bought from wal-mart when the pics were takin it was about 6-8 inches above plants, now I have the light 2-3 inches away. I know they should be on a 18 hour schedule but i have them on 22 hours so they can veg faster. Its only about 6-8 plants total and some may be males.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn!! I need advise.. I found this when I checked my girls
Belo..

CFL
FF nutes every second watering 1/3 to 1/2 strength
watered when needed, about every 2-3 days
Hempy..Perlite/vermiculite/trace coco coir

I think it might be a bit over watered, but I'm not sure. What might it be?.
Transplanted a week ago, good growth after 4 days, then after 7 this..

Thanks to who ever knows..


----------



## timsatx1 (Feb 27, 2009)

put it in a flower pot. your roots have no where to go


----------



## daniel9guitar (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a 400watt HPS MH lighting setup. Growing in quality soil with superthrive and blood and bone, but not until they are big enough to take the food. The first time they all went male and now about every plant is turning male. Its a waste of time and power. Is there a reason why my plants always turn male? Most of them only grow under 30 cm and they bud too early. I'm getting a MH with a red spectrum, so I am hoping that will produce better results. And how do you get feminized seeds or have a higher percentage rate that they will be female? Plz Help


----------



## jake43 (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the 3rd full day in the buckets. everything was fine till today. I have a 1000w MH light on 15 plants. pH is 5.9 - 6.1, I adjusted it down from 6.7 earlier today (it was 5.8 when I first put in the nutrients).

1) Pics below
2) Growing indoors
3) Watering schedule is 1 hour on and 1 hour off with the air pump
4) Growing Medium is hydroton and rockwool cubes
5) I am in the Veg. stage of growth





Any help would be great!


----------



## MhawkTokin (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys... i only have one plant and its 2 and a half weeks old and i have 2 6500k 26 watt cfls on it.
i water every 2-3 days with galloned spring water and i have the light schedule 18/6. some of the longer leaves are drooping down a bit, and the sides are curling up. Idk what the problem is?


----------



## huskerguy (Apr 18, 2009)

in the very early veg/ seedling stage... day 11 i think
ffof soil
indoors 400w hps (started under some little aquarium floro's)
recently transported into 3 gallon pots
havent really needed to water them since the transplant and initial watering, the soil is a bit dry for the top 1/4" but damp underneath
i noticed that the plants seemed a bit dry bcuz my RH was pretty low, just got a humidifier in the room to try and bring it up.

anyways. since i am using FFOF i have been using only neutralized tap water, and will for a lil while longer. Im also using a little liquid karma (@25%) in a spray bottle that i mist them with 2-3 times a day.

most of the plants seem to be a little burnt on the tips and some edges, very small amount of yellowing but i just want to fix it b4 it gets worse you know. If this is normal than im going to feel like an idiot i really dont think i can be burning them out yet so i really dont know what its related to, this is one reason i got the humidifier and i havent seen much improvement over the last 24 hrs.

if any1 can help I'd appreciate it. sorry if this is a dumb question


----------



## Kameleon (May 7, 2009)

Growing them indoors.

Water them when needed, when soil becomes excessively dry at the top.

Growing them in some Miracle Gro Organic Choice potting mix.

No idea what stages they are at this point...


At one point in time, I was growing all my plants in a cardboard box with 2 compact fluorescent (6500K spectrum) lamps (they're desklamps, but it's what I had, and the spectrum was right on em, and they were free). I had them on a 16-8 light cycle for vegetative growth and used a solution of plant food in a squirt bottle as well as distilled water.

I had started my plants in starter trays with seeding soil in them. They grew very slowly. 4 sprouts, I put in a window box with organic garden soil. 2 sprouts I put in individual plastic pots with the organic choice potting mix. They 4 in the window box grew very, VERY slowly. The 2 in the pots, grew much, much faster and larger by far.

2 plants in the window box ended up becoming male and putting out pollen, even though they were only 3 or 4 inches tall and not bushy in any way. I killed those two off. One of the obvious females I put in her own grey pot. The other female is still in the window box.

I transplanted one of the separate, bigger plants into a bigger pot, and it instantly came back to life after starting to wither. The other separated one is all curled up and pretty much dead (I prolly can't save it I guess).

Now....the female in the big grey pot is growing more steadily now that I transplanted it. The bigger plant in the green pot is now starting to wither in the same manner as the other separated one.

The two in the larger pots, I have moved out of the box and put them right inside a window because a guy who used to grow the stuff told me that the plants might just need a little natural sunlight.

I am completely amateur at this and I don't have the money (at the current moment) to spend on anything really fancy.

What the hell is going on? Am I overwatering them? Underwatering them? Too much light? Too little light? Too much nutrient?

Can anyone help me...


----------



## mcpskills2000 (May 20, 2009)

Check this out.... very helpful. https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/38772-guide-diagnosing-plant-problems.html


----------



## Light it! dont hide it! (May 21, 2009)

Hello! I have a question regarding ph. I have plants in 5gl buckets (clones been rooting for 2.5 weeks now) all seems ok just slow growing. My problem is that my ph level seems to be stuck at 7.0. The soil consists of 30% sandy loam topsoil--30% forest humas---40% perlite.I assume the humas is keeping it at 7.0. any suggestions on how i can get this to 6.5? i cant flush (15) 5gl buckets, its too much , lol. Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyLocs07 (May 22, 2009)

1 week in and my baby cant stay up for herself, it just falls to side if its not supported with something. its under 85 w cfl about an inch and a half away. any ideas


----------



## pacific crusier (May 22, 2009)

2nd week of clones..wondering what this bright yellow is on the younger leaves ...my thought is Calcium/Iron/Sulfur/Zinc...the Ph of water is a bit high at 7.4...Also the water has quite a bit of calcium in it..

400Watts Floro
24hr 
temp 78
humidity 30-40%
soil is potting mix of high quality

do not use any food

strain: Durban

Thanks


----------



## Light it! dont hide it! (May 25, 2009)

Starting a new thread will probly get you a faster better response IMO. Im having the same probs, my plants have all turned bright green and Ive been feeding them good nuets, Im thinking its got to be the PH level.Mine is only at 7.0-7.2 and im seeming lockout. might be the strain Granddaddy purps. I dont know but im topdressing with peatmoss to lower PH and adding a bit of bloodmeal as well for nitrogen boost, we'll see what happens. bloodmeal at 1 tsp per 4ins of containers diameter. Not sure this has been much help but I do wish you luck.


----------



## violentkillah (May 26, 2009)

hey guys im new to all this, just on week 5 of my first attempt... i say attempt as im not expecting a great harvest first time through lol
ive tried reading and reading and re-reading the forums but i get mixed answers to my problem, im currently using a 125w envirolite and reflector with wilkinsons soil... i have an unknown indica strain i got in amongst sum green i bought a while back and i have a "purple haze female" or so my mate says but its definatly sativa in origin...
my problem is that after 5 weeks the leaf tips are going yellow, brown and slightly black, mostly all over the indica plant and it has red hairs on leaf stems and purple veins on main stalk (please bare with me i cant remember the proper names)
also on the "haze" i have red hairs appearing on leaf stems tho they were lovely green when i got plant (at week 3-4 of veg) plus a few yellow spots appearing on 2 leaves and one leaf has a yellow curled tip and im worried i might have bolloxed them up... basically i would like to know where im goin wrong before i lose my mind (and possibly my first free smoke lol) and if ne1 with alot of experience could help diagnose id be forever greatful...

i keep them both in my boiler room so temp is usually around 26*c - 30*c and humidity is quite low i would think, the soil dries out quickly so i water alittle everyday or 2 to try keep it from drying out.. i have recently started using liqiud tomato feed at the recommended dosage (at 3/4 day intervals) and think it may be simple nute burn, ive flushed both of them an hour ago just incase ( tho evry forum i checked say diff reasons: e.g. mg def, k def, p def, and so on and so on) but would prefer an experts opinion

please dont hate me i have tried reading for past week to sort out problem on my own but i now have to hold my hands up and say fuck it i cant figure out which problem i have...
thanks in advance to ne1 who has time to help me out

"i do not smoke weed or grow it, i just have multiple personalities and this particular one needs some new friends"
"evrything i type here is fictional and i would never condone doing or growing drugs!"


----------



## violentkillah (May 26, 2009)

JohnnyLocs07 said:


> 1 week in and my baby cant stay up for herself, it just falls to side if its not supported with something. its under 85 w cfl about an inch and a half away. any ideas


not too sure myself m8 so dont take it as gospel but i should get a small battery powered fan and try to give it a lil breeze to mimick the wind.. think plants only use energy to strengthen stalks if they have to.. failing that im not sure but if u using nutes alreay stop as first time i tried years ago with bio-grow they grew like beansprouts for a week got quite tall and thin and then fell over and died, again im no expert but worth a shot... take it easy


----------



## 303 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 2 white widow max plants that look completely different. The leaves look exact, but the growth is different. Is this normal? One, (pic1) dark green, showing beginning stages of flowering. The other (pic 2), light lime green, not as many flowers, not as much foliage. they're both 13 days into flower. I've been feeding them FF Tiger Bloom in conjunction with FF Grow Big. Results are great. I am very embarrassed about this but, I don't have a ph tester which I will buy one Thursday when I get paid. Maybe the second one is experiencing nute lockout? Then look at this 3rd pic, has anyone seen this color? The photo is less than great but in person the leaves are almost black. Kinda wierd?? (FI Strain) Anyone take a crack at this?? Thanks! 
Ohh also I'm in 3 gallon containers, since I'm flowering would it stress my plants to repot them into 5 gallon containers? I feel it would but, what do I know?
Photos......
 
​  ​ ​


----------



## djspiritus (Jun 18, 2009)

jake43 said:


> This is the 3rd full day in the buckets. everything was fine till today. I have a 1000w MH light on 15 plants. pH is 5.9 - 6.1, I adjusted it down from 6.7 earlier today (it was 5.8 when I first put in the nutrients).
> 
> 1) Pics below
> 2) Growing indoors
> ...


Hello, I have the same problem as you have / had.
What was your solution?

Thanks,


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 21, 2009)

do u live in da us? dats a sick ass garage grow room


----------



## i.prefer.indica (Jun 23, 2009)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


im in 2 mo veg from seed.... is this serious problem? using scotts 4 mo soil.. half soil half soilless. i have not used any nutes. its kinda a mirale lady.. she started in a napkin. it was like three weeks in the napkin b4 transplant. then used sand,leaves and worm castings. (in a paper cup) she took off so i decided to get the right stuff. now she in in 5 gal bucket and recieves water every 3-4 days...indoor- cfl,fluro, and hps mixture on lighting. doing great but just has lots of hard dried spots in some fan leaves


----------



## well grow (Aug 1, 2009)

hello everyone i was wondering could anyone help me with a problem ive got here is some pics im growing indoors with soil and i water every 2-3 days when they need it also im nearly into the last 2 weeks of flowering i was going to leave it but its started to spread if anyone can help thanks.  out


----------



## well grow (Aug 4, 2009)

well grow said:


> hello everyone i was wondering could anyone help me with a problem ive got here is some pics im growing indoors with soil and i water every 2-3 days when they need it also im nearly into the last 2 weeks of flowering i was going to leave it but its started to spread if anyone can help thanks.  out



"Thanks for the help guys it was greatly apriciated" He said sarcasticaly Hmmm anyways  out.


----------



## Bongtok4u (Aug 6, 2009)

hey guys have a quick question, i have nute lock i think and im looking to get ride of it. how do you fix it in a bubbleponics system.
i have a couple pics of what i have going on. any help would be great. thanks
the last 2 pics are what they looked like on friday. 
temp is 79
ph is 5.8
water temp 70
humidity 55-60%
nutes are gh flora,grow and bloom
gh ph up/down
i use sm-90 & hygrozme


----------



## abberation (Aug 9, 2009)

Try putting a fan on them. They'll learn to stand up straight.


----------



## Crownmesire (Aug 14, 2009)

I have world of seeds Afghan Kush and Paradise seeds White berry...

1)









2) Outdoors SouthEast U.S
3) Light watering every two/three days if theres no rain
4) Fox Farms Ocean Forest 70% Perlite 30%
5) Flowering @approx week 3/4

Pics are from after a light rain..As normal some leaves are yellowing... I am noticing a "whitening" on the leaves near the veins and wilting. a few fan leaves have withered and died already. Just wondering is this okay and if not how can I remedy it. i appreciate any help RIU, thanx in advance


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 2, 2009)

MY purple kush clone is two weeks into flowering and has not been doing well. for the past couple weeks the leaves have been curling at the tips and now recently the leaves have started to cup. also, some leaves are turning pale or yellow with ocasional brown spots. this is soo annoying, i want my baby to thrive like it has been before this. yesterday i transplanted her into a 20 gallon garbage can with plenty of drainage. I am not overwatering because i have tried everything from letting it dry out to letting it soak..... PLEASE HELP
-OUTDOORS
-I water when it need it
-FOX FARM BIG BLOOM AND TIGER BLOSSOM
-begining flowering


----------



## Triz291 (Sep 28, 2009)

maryjane420420 said:


> look at my problem here any advice will help tried flushing and refeeding plant is doing worse some of my other plants are starting to wilt as well as turn brown on lower leaves will attach some more pics. a couple of the plants have a slight reddish purple tint to the stalk only is this gonna be a problem???


a few leaves on my plant have turned purple is this a problem she's about 8 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Triz291 (Sep 29, 2009)

looks like you have a little humidity problem there if you take a look at your first pic the gauge has moisture all over it, im new but by looking i seen that probably now that but thought i would point it out. hope you fix that problem man


----------



## draw (Oct 2, 2009)

could be over on nutes and also have you been spraying them? and is their nutes in the foliar spray water?


----------



## draw (Oct 2, 2009)

Im in third week of flowering running an areo system in 4 in tube. my leaves are turning yellow, iv read that its nitrogen deficiency. so i have taken measures to up the nitrogen level in week 4 of my flowering cycle? i'll need ligit advice...


----------



## paka1010 (Oct 25, 2009)

FIRST POST:
1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
2) Growing indoor or outdoors: INDOOR
3) Watering schedule: EVERY OTHER DAY, REMOVE EXCESS WATER
4) Growing Medium: ORGANIC POTTING SOIL
5) What stage of growth: 19 DAYS OF FLOWERING

OTHER:
-FEMALE, NO SIGNS OF A HERM.. FOR NOW
-I USED A TEASPOON PER GALLON OF A 0-10-10 SOLUTION, ONCE EVERY 10 DAYS
-THE END RESULT CAUSED HALF OF MY PLANT TO HAVE CURLED LEAVES AND BURNT TIPS. CURRENTLY STOPPED AND SWITCHED TO REGULAR TAP WATER
-LIGHTS: 3 COOL WHITE BUBS AND 3 WARM WHITE BULBS STRUNG ON LAMP (SEE PIC)

*** PLEASE REMEMBER THAT IM NOT A PROFESSIONAL, THIS IS A 'BAG SEED PRACTICE PLANT' TO SEE IF TIME WOULD ALLOW ME TO TAKE CARE OF A BEAUTIFUL PLANT. I GREW PREVIOUSLY UNDER THE SAME CONDITIONS AND THE HARVEST WAS GOOD, BUT NOT BOUTIFUL.. WHICH IS ALRIGHT W/ ME..

ONCE I HONED SOME SKILLS I WILL INVEST IN BETTER EQUIPMENT AND SEEDS. TIPS AND ADVICE IS GREATLY APPRECIATED. 

ALOHA,
paka1010


----------



## ctchild87 (Nov 11, 2009)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors Indoors)
> ...


Plant began yellowing then tips proceeded to brown. Using aerogarden pro 200, 3 cfl bulbs each 26 watts 1560 lumen, P.h. is 5.9, light cycle is 18 hrs on/6 off. We only have one plant growing in this system because this is our first attempt, i also thought the reason it was yellowing was due to over nutrients becuase there was only 1 plan and it was being feed to much but i flushed the water and checked the ph and stll is are around 5.9
its been a couple days since i changed the water and then didn't put any nutrients but still continues to yellow


----------



## casandy (Nov 11, 2009)

Im having Similar Issues with my plants. A few burnt spots or black blotches...don't know what it could be. I think I sprayed them and the 400 W HPS was to close causing the burns, yikes.


----------



## k4y0 (Nov 13, 2009)

Growing indoor with 2 x 21W cfls
Was Watering: 2 or 3 times depending on the moisture and weight of the medium
Growing on Coco
I am on 36th day vegetating

It happened after change my nutrient for organic, so now I am giving the old nutrient with more nitrogen and spraying buble water in the morning, but I am in doubt about heat problem.


----------



## pjp419 (Dec 3, 2009)

6 Gals started from seed about 3 to 4 weeks old still in veg, started in an aero unit with an EC of 0.70 (using GH nute) and PH of 6.2
Just moved them to a DWC 3 days ago
600 watt HPS air cooled 
GH nutes with EC 0.80
PH trying to keep at 6.0
temp from 68 to 74 f
waiting for a timer for the hydro pump , 1 min on 4 off, until then on all the time.
nute burn maybe??


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 12, 2009)

pimp setup bro. and yes yellowing is normal towards the end but looks like your prob is a little more complex than that the tips brownig could b on overdose.


----------



## greenesthaze (Dec 18, 2009)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


my girls are indoors under 150w hps 
watered every morning ( no im not over watering) soil an i'm still in veg i think it might be nitro overload what do you think? i want to start 12 12 as soon as i find out to correct the problem. much thanks to anyone who can help!!


----------



## wolftickets500 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have grown many times with hydro reservoir system which i am still useing. its indoor it waters one hr out of four.six plants are under a 400 mh and a 600 hps on a light mover. the medium is rockwool. now for the problem i have three trainwreck and three durban poison. the tw showed the problem first all the lower leaves were curling under and falling,while the uppers thrived and did just fine but not gaining alot of mass but not too bad. then about three weeks into fl i noticed that all the lower buds on the nodes would drop all their hairs and then almost dry up by looks. this is spreading to all my plants and devouring them pretty rapidly. i tried useind some hydrogen peroxide it helped but not alot. i cut a plant a little premie to look at the roots they are brownish. my friend is having the same prob along with 2 of his friends. is this a virus? or root rot? i question bad genetics also. any help would be appreciated


----------



## puffDAstuff (Jan 19, 2010)

so i have these 2 plants that have been growing for about 2 weeks now, and just yesterday this odd coloring appeared on 2 of the same leaves, and is spreading to others.




idk what it could b from.. i have them under a 6500k cfl, water every few days with air circulation. light is about 3 inches above atm.. its just getting worse and worse every hour. ima first timer so cut me sum slakk


----------



## Mr. Cheeba (Jan 23, 2010)

I have always smoked, but since money has gotten tight and alot of my suppliers are getting caught I'm began growing my own. My seeds are from bag weed. I planted 8, 6 have popped up. They are in miracle potting soil, but it wasnt fresh. I put it in a container and it sat in a barn for about 4 months, so im hoping the soil isnt as "hot". I havent really timed it, but i say my plants are on week 3. I water them with filtered water. I get the cup of water and let it sit overnight to clean out all impurities. I had one light on them for about 2 weeks, the bulb is one of those spiral bulbs, a soft white. Recently i got another one. My plants have sky rocketed. One is huge, and i think is taking nutes from the other plants. One is getting brown spots on the leaves a little. Some of the edges are browning and dying it looks like. I lifted the lights in case of heat. My stems are getting purple, which ive heard good and bad things about. My big one is a deep green color, it looks amazing. A few others are getting a little light in color, not as deep of a green. They are in a rectangle container side by side, about 3 inches apart from one another. The tallest plant, my baby, is about 8 1/2 inches tall, the shortest is about 6 inches tall. Im just waiting to see which are males and which are females before i start killing some and making room. I havent done anything to the plants besides 24/7 light, good ventilation, and giving them clean purified water every other day. Can anyone tell me by what they have read if i need to change anything? Plz help


----------



## calyboikd (Jan 24, 2010)

a bra try to keep your ph at 6.0 all the time


----------



## yforamteh (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright, im new to growing mj, I have 4 plants that are about a week old, they are about 3 inches tall and are just starting to develop their second pair of leaves, but i was abit hastey in planting these seeds and put then im a coke bottle in only abrout 3 inches of soil brfore really reading much about growing, i can see that the ends of the tap roots are too long for the bottoms of the conainers by a few inches also the ends of the new leaves are looking a tiny but yellow are they too young to transplant yet? cheerrs


----------



## eyerguy (Feb 10, 2010)

1) Picture of plant:






2) Growing indoor or outdoors: Indoor w/70HPS

3) Watering schedule: Water every day w/ 50/50 generic nutrients solution every other day.

4) Growing Medium: Bagged soil w/ vermiculite 

5) What stage of growth: Vegetative second week.

I noticed slight curling/yellowing around 4 days ago and decided to flush and get new soil. The plant has taken the transplant well but I have never seen leaves curl under quite so bad.
I have reduced watering and fert. As well as raised the light.

Extended info: I do not have a Ph tester but will soon and the temp. is around 80F.

The two black things are 3" PC fans so you can put into perspective.

I have a good knowledge of horticulture and am an electrician by trade. But the indoor cultivation is very new to me. Out door is much more forgiving! Any experienced help is greatly appreciated.

Edit: Also, The area that is turned down away from the light is a lush green. Indicating that it is trying to hide from the light, But the temperature is ideal and the light is pretty far away.

Edit** This grow has been discontinued due to indoor ignorance and bad preparation. Let me read some more and grow with this site, Then I'll start a journal. Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## stonerbeans (Feb 11, 2010)

need help. I think its a MG deficiency but i want more opinions. The outer leaves are yellowing and the very tips are brown. All the veins are green. Indoor grow. It is on 18/6 cycle with a 400 watt HPS. It doesnt really have a watering schedule other than when it is dry and when the leaves droop a little. All the inside growth(newer) is fine. I am using this soil called Kellogg Grow Mulch. Its not the best ratio but better then all the others sold around here. I also noticed that this plant stopped growing new leaves on the outer branches and started producing hair like things. No change in lighting has occured for like a month. Any chance this is nutes burn?? let me know please.


----------



## Ole Thorman (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello,

I believe that my plants are experiencing nutrient burn. Look at my pics and tell me what you think. I am keeping my res at 1800ppm. One of the plants is doing fine and has shown no signs of this problem. The picture of the smaller leaf, I thought may be a different problem, like heat stress. What is wrong and what should I do? I am running an aeroponic system with 4minutes off one minute on cycle timer. Temp is 65-85 and humidity is fine. One rack of plants is fine, doing well about a week behind the one I am having problems with. Different reservoirs for each rack, same nutes though. The only difference is that the one with problems has 1000 watts over it and the other has just 600. I am into flowering four weeks this coming Monday, with 37 days left as of today. Help please.

Thanks 

Thorman


----------



## comiTEST (Feb 16, 2010)

I will try to post a pic soon this plant seems healthy but it just doesn't seem to be filling out it seems kinda scrawny I'm using a 400watt MH they are on a 21/3 light sched also 3 florescent tube lights(they stay on 24/0), they are feminized super lemon haze seeds and are in week 5 of veg growing in hydroton using a "bubbleponics" system with botanicare nutes "grow liquid karma and sweet citrus" the nutes are refreshed every week and the entire reservoir is cleaned and fresh nutes are added every two weeks. the air temp is about 75 and the water is about 72 PH is 6.5 and we are using an oscillating fan I'm pretty sure the nute content is correct but they just dont seem to be as full and bushy as they should am i doing something wrong>? any help or advice would be great thanks


----------



## dylansage (Feb 22, 2010)

outdoor grow, unknown age of plants,
or stage of life, 
watering in the morning, around diameter,nd at night


----------



## MaryV (Feb 24, 2010)

HI!!!! i've a problem with the laws of my country so....the grow shops do not send seeds to here...i think in this site somebody generous can send me a seeds & you say if i should pay for that letter or seeds??


----------



## patlpp (Mar 4, 2010)

How bout dumping this useless sticky


----------



## gro2toke (Apr 9, 2010)

This is my first grow ever, I did some research and came up with this set up. My 4 plants sprouted good 4days ago, two of them took off great, one followed right behind them but has just developed yellow spots on the leaves (very concerned), and the last one has never developed like the others and looks like its dying with yellow spots as well. I have no idea what to do or even whats happening, any help tips or hints would be greatly appreciated.
Yesterday I added foxfarm grow big hydro 1tesp per gal and big bloom 2tesp per gal.
24hr. watering 
ph is 6.5
indoor


----------



## TheOrganic (Apr 11, 2010)

Totally normal!


----------



## belvek43 (Apr 18, 2010)

how long do vegitative state take my plant is 2 feet tall maybe 2 months old when do i switch to flowering stage


----------



## growinarow (Apr 18, 2010)

I am as big of a noob as it gets pretty much. I started my first plant(just a bagseed) 56 days ago using crappy top soil and little to no fertilizer, it turned out to be male. but im still growing it for the hell of it tell me what i can do to better with a small price range because im unemployed at the moment. oh yea some type of pest is getting to the bottom leaves of him. looks like little caterpillar holes kind of, but its only the bottom 3 or 4 nodes. i also planted a chronic seed, hows it doin u think?
/Users/willbayers/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Apr 18, 2010_9/SDC12761.JPG
/Users/willbayers/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Apr 18, 2010_7/SDC12758.JPG
/Users/willbayers/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Apr 18, 2010_3/SDC12754.JPG
/Users/willbayers/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Apr 18, 2010_4/SDC12755.JPG


----------



## jev12b (May 1, 2010)

Growing WW in 5" x 5" fence post cut and drilled for I guess what you would call NFT, it has 3/8 tubing inside drilled to spray 2 streams of nutrients to each 4" basket. It has a 12 gal reservoir w/ a 350 gph pump that takes care of 2 of these 5' long NFT channels. Each channel has 5 4" baskets 1 foot apart for a total of 10 per table. and using peat nuggets to start clones and hydroton to install into baskets.


I was using advance nutrients connoisseur a&b light to moderate feeding but changed to the new recipe which is connoisseur Grand master schedule ( but just changed that 4Days ago)

Ladies are in week 5/6 of bloom.

Resi gets changed every week, or sooner if I feel its necessary, and each basket is flushed with a 1/3 NPK mix with Hygrozyme added, all mixed with RO filtered water. 

Ph usually does not go past 1 hr without being checked and corrected. kept @ 5.6
Ph is one concern 1 day after water changes it begins to fall faster and faster, that's right i said fall. I use so much ph up it is scary sometimes.

I do have root rot now and have had it before, but this time the roots were ok @ 1st week of bloom then the roots seemed to get immediately much worse when advance nutes humic acid (H2) was added, this turned them instantly and permanently brown. These additives were removed by the manufacturer from connoisseurs schedule (H2-F1).

Light inside the channels was an issue up until a week ago now they are light tight.

leaves show signs of potassium deficiencies,yellowing on the edges and tips

Growth seems to have slowed or stopped.

I have a table 2 weeks behind that one in the same room and starting to show signs of potassium deficiencies and Ph diving. and roots are turning tan as well. 

is there a way to stabilize the Ph and save my crop or is it doomed?


----------



## monstergrow420 (May 3, 2010)

if its two feet tall , you can turn the lights back 12/12 day /night, and give it sum love


----------



## RED EYE 101 (May 12, 2010)

can some one help i have 6 wonderwomans i veged them outside in a greenhouse and bought them in to flower under a 600 watt hps they only been flowering for 2 days and they have these whiteish brownish looking spots on the fan leaves im using plagrun batmix soil that says not to ad nutriants for at least 6 weeks so i havent fed them anything yet


----------



## skufz (Jun 24, 2010)

ok so ive gt 21 plants most of them 2 ft tall just repotted them yesterday ime using a grow tent with a 600 hps cool tube but lately my power plants stems are turning purple any tips please oh and my cali orange is doing great but i could also do with some tips to speed up root growth please and i will try get some pics up soon thanks guys and girls


----------



## BigBudE (Jun 24, 2010)

you took care of them mites permentely all right, probally isnt a living thing in on or around. Sucks, but im new at this to and ruined some of mine that were hydro and had to switch to soil But, its all a big learning exp. live and learn


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 21, 2010)

i am new to this. can someone please help? the plant 13 days old. in ffof and perlite. indoor. there is the spot in the pic and one of the leaves along the side of it, not to big tho. the ph is at 6.5 and no other nuites  thanks. all i have is my cell phone to take pics. there not the best, i know.


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 21, 2010)

oh and the blemish is on the middle leaf set


----------



## watson602 (Jul 23, 2010)

New dont really know how to work with this forum thing were do i check my replys DWC PH 5.5 EC 1.0 floranova file:///C:/Users/Watson/Desktop/New%20folder%20(2)/


----------



## vino (Jul 26, 2010)

hi can anyone help with my plant please? its a himalaya blue diesel, auto from short stuff, growing hydroponic, using Advanced Nutrients (3 part one, grow micro bloom).its on day 40 now, i know its really small for its age but had a big problem with alge an it nearly died, also had a problem with ph being way too high (ran out of testing stuff, was about 7 - 8ph but sorted that about 5-6 days ago now. the problem starts off as the very ends of the new leaves leaves goin yellow after there a couple of days old, then it gets light brown spots which turn black, like on the middle leaves which then get worse and lead to looking like them lower leaves . strange thing it still carrys on growing, its had this prob right from the start. ive searched all over this site but cant find anthin that matches this prob. is it nute burn or nitrogen def or what?thought id sorted it with the ph done but the prob still exists. oh and also it has redish branches, is this normal? 
thanks in advance for any help, i can add more picks if you need
what ya think? cheers


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Jul 31, 2010)

maryjane420420 said:


> look at my problem here any advice will help tried flushing and refeeding plant is doing worse some of my other plants are starting to wilt as well as turn brown on lower leaves will attach some more pics. a couple of the plants have a slight reddish purple tint to the stalk only is this gonna be a problem???



seems like you may be overwatering mate. let them dry out and restart wartering with half niutes at first, then go more.........overwatering is number ! of wilting.


----------



## kavaron (Aug 1, 2010)

hello guys
im a newbie grower
i have 2 plants (hoping females - to early to tell)
about a month old, they look completely different
and i was wandering 2 things:
1) are they different brids
2) they dont look so good the past day or so what do i need to do?
here are there pictures


----------



## boy (Aug 7, 2010)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Aug 15, 2010)

sounds like iron / magnese deff. couldnt open link butcurling up is telling you they need somethirn g and are searching for it. curling down is "weighing" them down.....that helps....

to the issue.....dark yellow, means not greeen, so up the N
the spots are iron or magnese magnesium deff......,,couldnt open link.......


----------



## methias (Aug 17, 2010)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


Indoor grow cabinet
Soil (miracle grow potting soil 21-7-14) in a 8"round pot. (it worked on my other grow)
900 Watts CFL multi spectrum 18 hours on 6 off. lights within 4" of plant. 
She is a clone from a friend (Master Kush?) I have had her for 15 days and I think she was 1-2 weeks old when I got her. 
I have a 3 foot high work bench that I drywalled off the interior (and sealed) 5 of the 6 sides. I made up a panel for the front that when in place blocks all the light from exiting the area and being seen. I used foam tape around the front door so the box seals completely. The only air going in or out is controlled by my fans.
I mist her every two days w/ RO water.
I water when the top soil is dry and the pot gets light (about 1/2 gal every 6 days)
My water has a 6.4 - 7 PH ( I use test strips to test the RO water) the runoff is about 7 ph
I have an inline (100 CFM) Fantech fan exhausting through a carbon scrubber and a second fan pulling air into the cabinet with 3 inches of fiberglass filter media in filtering the incoming air.
Temperature runs from 69-82 on the hot days.
I had mites and I used some spray.
Bayer: Imidacloprid .012% 
Tau-Fluvalinate .014% two weeks ago

Found more mites and sprayed 
Echosense: Sulfer .02%
Ptrethrins .01% a week ago and again two days ago.

I topped her about 5 days ago and she is in training to lay out flat. (I have limited space up).
Tonight I saw this happening to a fan leaf. Cut and this is the issue up close.
Please help me save this lady.


----------



## dudemyster (Aug 18, 2010)

alright so this is my first grow and i thought it was doing good until i checked up on it one day and saw that the stem was COMPLETLEY bent over on its side like the leaves of my plant are practically touching the soil...im using a fluorescent bulb 55 watts and its no more then 10 inches from the plant. Im in my second week exactly and ive been growing it in miracle grow seed starting soil and perlite. 70:30 ratio approximatley. ive also been using no nutrients which i thought might be the case but i dont know... Should i tie my plant to a straight stick to keep the stem straight or should i leave it alone and let it do its own thing? 

Help me please


----------



## timmyc420 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi guys heres my problem my plants have started to show sex, the first pistols that came up were white for like a day and then dried up and turned red, this is a outdoor garden i am growing some sativas and a couple indicas. My Superlemon haze from greenhouse is feminised and it showed sex looked real good then all the hairs turned red is this normal? i am feeding her with botanical sweet, and botanical pure blend, as weel as some fish fertilizer at 1/4 dose, and black strap mollasses. the plant itself looks very healthy and is growing vigourasly, oh and this is a soil grow, i have never had this problem before? i also have greenhouse seeds the church which is growing great, Jack the ripper is good, 3rd dimension is good but i noticed a couple hairs going red, ummm ganesh also has some hairs going red, as well as 8 miles high some hairs are already red.

they are watered everyday 1 day ferts, next day mollasses and 1/4 dose fish ferts, i did let them dry out on accident and they went droopy but other than that they have been treated good. 
This is my first outdoor grow in pots (first time flowering outdoor in pots i mean). I have been growing outdoor for years and never have seen this when growing in the ground. I would appreciate any tips suggestions, to help fix this problem, also my in ground plants seem to be way ahead of the potted plants? ( besides the church, it is looking good) now i know sativas take longer to flower in general than most indicas, so is this a normal thing that they haven't started flowering yet? I hope someone can help me out it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## timmyc420 (Aug 19, 2010)

*




Growing Wierd? *

alright so this is my first grow and i thought it was doing good until i checked up on it one day and saw that the stem was COMPLETLEY bent over on its side like the leaves of my plant are practically touching the soil...im using a fluorescent bulb 55 watts and its no more then 10 inches from the plant. Im in my second week exactly and ive been growing it in miracle grow seed starting soil and perlite. 70:30 ratio approximatley. ive also been using no nutrients which i thought might be the case but i dont know... Should i tie my plant to a straight stick to keep the stem straight or should i leave it alone and let it do its own thing? 

Help me please ​

are your plants in second week of flowering ? or growing? if they are in your second week of starting they may have been overwatered causing root fungus, also if they are just 2 weeks old you dont need fertilizers yet that could also be the problem, maybe try using a smaller growing container it will be easier to not over water try using a shot glass to water, no ferts this soon the plants are to delicate. Next you will need a bigger light to flower if you are flowering your plants will grow tall and skinny and weak therefore causing them to be top heavy and fall over. i dont know if this will help you but write me back with some more details and i will see if i can help....

Pot sizes, How old are they, is there air circulation, how much ferts are you giving them, stuff like that. If i cant help there are many ppl on here with years of experience that know alot more than i do, but even if your first grow doesn't work for you just keep trying read some threads, ask questions ppl will help you and you will be growing kind bud in no time.

dont give up i have been growing for years and look i just posted a question, i dont know everything and dont pretend too knowledge is there to share, and there will always be new tips, tricks, and problems you can learn about.


----------



## bullet1234 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi this is my 3rd grow green house the church and urban poison Nirv .
im not realy sure whats up with these ive recently replanted into biocanna terra plus useing bio canna nutes rabge .
i had to replant cos the plants dint seem to bedoing well in the old siol think i bought it at b&q some organic soil...
since i replantet the church has come back a bit but im struggeling with the sativa .
Any tips and help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## da55ad (Sep 29, 2010)

indoors
600w cooltube 
wilma type system (constantly fed)
clay pebbles 
and getting close to 2nd week of flowering this was also my biggest plant during veg hasnt grow since started flowering and developed these yellow leaves and black edges


----------



## wilsun420 (Sep 30, 2010)

1)
my first time growing starting with one plant so i can master dozens at once
2) Growing indoors Flourecent Light 250 watt
3) new bought clone once a week but been kinda flushing thinking its nute burn
4) Scotts Potting mix N 0.07% P 0.01 K 0.03
5) Clone ready for flowering
6) all the lower branches are dying not just the leaves

browning on the leaves and even the new growth withers or browns but only on the lower part of the plant


----------



## 503tothe808 (Nov 16, 2010)

PLEASE HELP : / ....i've got 4 plants going indoors, under a 180 watt 6-band Lighthouse Blackstar led ufo (2011 model), a 45 watt led Glow Panel, and a few cfl's.. 3 of them are 5 weeks into veg, including a fem royal haze seed from dinafem. it was the first to start growing really fast and looked suuuper healthy for the first 3+ weeks...and then started getting some scorched and curling tips, and recently some brown spots.. : ( none of the other plants are showing similar signs. they are in 5 gallon pots, top 2/3 black gold organic potting soil, bottom 1/3 is some super soil (subcool420's recipe). i water them with a misting bottle of room temperature tap water ran through a brita filter and ph adjusted to ~6. i soak them and then wait to water again until they are dry a deep finger length into the soil, usually every 2 to 3 days. i have used some fox farms grow big nutes, but only twice and have used pure water the last 1.5 weeks. I really love all my plants but this one in particular looked extremely promising from the beginning, i want to see it healthy and happy again asap!!!


----------



## mrBackwood420 (Nov 17, 2010)

whats up im new at this but i grow indoors, plant is watered every 2-3 days, this is my first week of flowering. When i first saw my gdp like this i assumed over watering, but has not gotten any better. I control everything temp, humudity, co2, but the one thing i dont control is the ph level (im getting a ph meter tomorrow all hydro stores close before im offf work). but as you can see in the picture leaves are dark green and very droopy it is getting worse by day. if you could help id LOVE you!!! oh and my set up is a 4x4 room with 6 plants under a 1000 watt. and other plants are great


----------



## mrBackwood420 (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually nevermind I figured it out. Thanks anyways


----------



## Dickiboy. (Dec 9, 2010)

BLUE VENOM, BLUEBERRY GUM, GREEN POISON, WHITE DOMINA, BLUE CHEESE all from seed.

fridge set up 300w cfl dual spectrum, homemade co2, temp 76-80, ph 6-7 colour charts, coco/hydroton mix, and started in root riot cubes (first time using these). All poppped between 2/3 days and seemed good were put into 5 inch pots and were doing well, was advised to give nutes at 2 weeks Canna A+b, gave this at 20% recommended dose, GP,WD and BV all seemed to strive on it but think it knocked back the BC and BG, were put into 11lts pots at 3 weeks as the roots were wrapped around bottom of pots. This gave ma a prob of space as 5 x 11ltr pots would not fit into fridge, so purchased some diamond mylar and made a unit in a closet under staircase using same 300w light. ater a few days noticed bottom leaves drying out and dying off and some brown markings like burn marks so flushed and continued but still no real impr ovement, so put the WD,BV and GP into flowering tent and got the BC and BG right under 300w in the closet. since putting them into flowering tent have improved and are growing well but still the bottom leaves are drying and dying and there are still brown marks appearing, flower tent has 600w hps, homemade co2 and good airflow and temps. initially thought was nutes, then thought to much water after flush,..... could it be not enough light, 300w for 5 x 11ltr pots?......... could it be gases from the mylar sheeting?....... could it be the cubes?...... please, am trying so much to get it right as this is only my second grow and following all the information from this site, but still it has gone wrong and have a good selection of new seeds that i want to start, but wont untill i find out the prob with these as dont want to wast time and money. Have tried to take pics through a scope to hopefully show enough for a diagnosis.... please all your help will be gratefully accepted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hannigan Drake (Dec 9, 2010)

I recently switched from Hydro to Soil and I am experienceing some ... nutrient
problems?
My lighting is 2x 180W LED lighting (each led is SUPPOSED to put out 3W)
I use FF Ocean Forrest soil with some perelite on botttom for added drainage
the plants have been in flower since ~Nov 16 (ie they are ~3 weeks or so into flowering)
I use RO water water ~ every 4 days (add nutrients every other watering)
5 gal buckets 
Cal/Mag
Boanicare Pure Blend Pro Fruit & Flower (soil formula)
Mother Earth Blended Natural Super Tea (Bloom 3-2.3-5)

My plants seem fine for however long I leave them in Veg growth (IE no signs of Nutrient problems but when I put them in Flower after ~3 weeks they start showing signs of (I think) Mag deficiency.
any help appriciated, Thanks


----------



## zovoel (Dec 10, 2010)

Very helpful stuff here. So much good info


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 14, 2010)

hello all i seem to have a problem i was given this plant with no explanation today sposed to be blueberry. it was one of my clones i gave a friend. he said he didnt want it. i picked it up and it looked like this. no idea of nutes water sched or medium. and why do the leaves look like thisit didnt look like this when i gave it to him about a month or so ago. can i save it?? any help is appreciated thanks

hammer


----------



## robside (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no your going to have to put them down Man !! their suffering, but them out of thier misary NOW!!


----------



## robside (Jan 7, 2011)

Dude,to answer your question,,can anyone, the answer is NO, there is NO hope for them Plants (if thats what you call them) You really need to start over annd get all the things you'll nneed FISRT, before you start a grow. Youve killed them poor babys. Read up on everything first then Grow.< your results will be what your looking for, NOT those things.


Kameleon said:


> Growing them indoors.
> 
> Water them when needed, when soil becomes excessively dry at the top.
> 
> ...


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 7, 2011)

robside said:


> Oh no your going to have to put them down Man !! their suffering, but them out of thier misary NOW!!


nope it is doing real good i got some real advice from someone else and she is doing great


----------



## bamse (Jan 10, 2011)

View attachment 1373283View attachment 1373281View attachment 1373280yellow and brown leaves...nutrient problem ??? pictures.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 10, 2011)

bamse said:


> View attachment 1373283View attachment 1373281View attachment 1373280yellow and brown leaves...nutrient problem ??? pictures.


 

hope this helps ya out
HIGH All, ahhhh poor little babies...this is from one of my Mentors

Leaf curl/cupping & leaf margin rolling-signs of Plant Moisture Stress


Quite often I hear groans from folks having leaf problems -> &#8220;Help, my leaves are cupping and the leaf edges are turning brown!&#8221;, or, &#8220;My plant's leaf tips are curling down and turning black ....what's wrong?&#8221; Unless insect damage has occurred or the plant is suffering from a severe case of calcium deficiency, the plant is trying to tell you that it is water stressed. It's hard to tell *exactly* what the culprit is, and unfortunately the &#8220;solution&#8221; the grower chooses many times is not the right one. A mis-diagnosis only serves to make matters worse by promoting further decline. I&#8217;ll try to cover some of the more common causes that can induce these common symptoms and try to offer a few simple solutions. The ultimate and correct solution is in the hands of the grower. 

1. Over-fertilizing - the most common cause of leaf cupping aka leaf margin rolling, leaf margin burn, and leaf tip curl/burn is the overzealous use of too much plant food in relationship to factors such as plant vigor and rate of growth. The first unit of a plant to show moisture stress is the leaf at its margins and/or tips, reflected by margin rolling (cupping) or burning. A hard, crispy feel to the leaf frequently occurs as well, as opposed to a soft and cool feel of a happy leaf. When you have a high concentration of salts in solution (in the root medium) compared to the salinity levels found in the plant&#8217;s tissue, water is actually drawn out of the plant across the root gradient in order to fix the ppm imbalance. IOW, this is a natural, osmotic response that serves to equalize salinity levels on both sides of the root&#8217;s epidermal gradient. Back off on the amount and/or frequency of plant food. Too much plant food can also burn the roots, especially the sensitive root tips, which then creates another set of problems. Note - as soil dries, the concentration of the remaining salts rises further exacerbating the problem. 

2. High Heat - the plant is losing water via it&#8217;s leaves faster than what can be replaced by the root system. The leaf responds by leaf margin cupping or rolling up or down (most times up) in order to conserve moisture. A good example is reflected by the appearance of broad-bladed turf grass on a hot summer day, high noon, with low soil moisture levels - the leaf blade will roll upward/inward with the grass taking on a dull, greyish-green appearance. Upon sunrise when moisture levels have returned to normal, the leaf blade will be flat. Lower the heat and concentrate on developing a large, robust root system by practicing sound plant culture. An efficient and effective root system will go a long way to prevent heat induced leaf dessication and leaf margin curling. One short episode of high heat is enough to permanently disable or destroy leaf tissue and cause a general decline in the leaves affected, which often occurs to leaves found at the top of the plant. The damaged leaf (usually) does not fully recover, no matter what you do. Bummer in the summer. One can only look to new growth for indications that the problem has been corrected.

3. High Light - yes, it&#8217;s true, you can give our faves too much light. Cannabis does not receive full sun from sunrise to sunset in its natural state. It is shaded or given reduced light levels because of adjacent plant material, cloudy conditions, rain, dust, twilight periods in the morning and late afternoon, and light intensity changes caused by a change in the seasons. Too much light mainly serves to bleach out and destroy chlorophyll as opposed to causing leaf cupping, but it often goes hand-in-hand with high heat for indoor growers. Again, back off on the light and concentrate on developing/maintaining an efficient and robust root system. 

4. Overwatering - for those doing soil, this practice only serves to weaken the root system by depriving the roots of proper gas exchange. IOW, the roots are not getting enough oxygen which creates an anerobic condition inducing root rot and root decline with the end result showing up as leaf stress, stunted growth, and in severe cases, death. <gasp!> Overwatering creates a perfect environment for damp-off disease, at, or below the soil line. Alot of times folks think the plant is not getting enough plant food (which it can't under such adverse conditions), they add more nutes for a "curative", and just add insult to injury.

5. Underwatering - not only is the plant now stressed due to a low supply of adequate moisture, but carbohydrate production has been greatly compromised (screwed up). Step up the watering frequency, and if need be, organic growers may need to water from the bottom up until moisture levels reach a norm throughout the medium. If the pot feels light to the lift - it&#8217;s time to water. Don&#8217;t wait until the soil pulls away from the sides of the pot or leaves droop before you water. And of course, leach once in a while to get rid of excess salts. 

All of the above issues relate to a plant's internal cell turgor or cell water pressure. If water pressure within the plant's stem and leaf cells are positive, the plant will look strong and stocky with flat leaves that are cool to the touch due to good transpiration from the leaf surface. By the same token, if the water pressure is not up to par, whereby water is being extracted from the plant and not replenished like it should be.... the leaves and/or stems will droop.

Happy gardening, 
Uncle Ben

Do you know what your PH is at?


----------



## Phaze81 (Jan 19, 2011)

hello. i have a problem with deformed growth on the heads of my UK blueberry cheese.. these are the details : 
i have two ladys which i obtained when 3'' tall. they where vegged in a fully reflective room at correct heat (78º) an a cooling fan and extraction . They are in Canna Coco medium mixed with perlite and clay pebbles and i use only Canna organic products . to veg i used a 250 watt CFL lamp and fed with Canna food A+B, Canna Rhizotonic and Canna Cannazym. i also trained them as space was limited , i topped them twice and tied down the heads so they grew out as well as up. they look like a room of bushes not just two plants,lol. Now they are in a different room for flowering , again at 78º with extraction an two fans (1 top, 1 bottom) under a 600hps lamp standing just over a metre (44'') . added to my full nutrition is Canna Boost and Canna PK 13/14 as i am on my 4th week of flowering . but the other day i noticed that the top of the heads stopped growing and the new growth was deformed and lime green. i thought i reconised this to be cramped roots, so i quickly repotted to larger pots. they have now started to grow slightly but new growth is still deformed ? it has been 5-6 days since repotting an only grew no more than 1'' , are they still recovering from the 'possible' cramped roots ? as they used to grow between 1 - 2 inches a day... i am not a complete complete complete rookie as i have taken part in grows before but this is my 1st time growing on my own from 'start to finish'. or though i did make abit of a mistake , due to thier (unwanted) size i panicked about their lower growth so i introduced a 125 watt CFL lamp hanging on one side an a 250 watt CFL lamp hanging on the other side at the bottom .. when i did this i noticed the hairs on top of my plants changing colour so i removed lamps straight away as it was only in flowering for 2 weeks. since removing the CFL lamps the hairs are now white again , But has this genetically had an effect on my girls ? everything else about them are perfectly fine, two very healhy looking plants (appart from this defect) please can anyone help? (sorry, got no pics atm as need to load them on my system) 
thank you in advance .. Phaze (England)


----------



## clitlover (Jan 19, 2011)

Indoor, dirt, water when dirt gets dry now every 2 days, 400 wt, in the 50th day of flowering.

2 days ago I watered with beastie bloomz 0-50-30 and small amount of age old grow 12-6-6 and have doing so since flowers appeared, today I went to check the lady's and the tops to mid section had goldish like dead areas on the leaves and didn't look good but still ok near the bottom, anyway I got nervous and started flushing the results were greenish water am I doing anything wrong? what should I do, these plants are said to take 70 days to flower per the messages and journals I have read here for Barneys LSD please help


----------



## Apidome (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello there, few days ago I've noticed that my Lowlife Auto aK47 has got some problems. The tips of the younger leaves, mostly on the main stem are light light green. And a few not that young leaves are curling.

It's an indoor pc grow, 
Water every day or every other day.
I used soil for cactus, bought in local store, 85% compost, 9% peat, 6% sand, mixed with baked clay pieces. 
Light 3x 21w CFL, 2700k spectrum, 20/4. 
A few days ago I've used nutes for flowering NPK 5-8-5. at 1/2 strength.
It's now 29th day for my baby - start of the 5th week. According to breeders it should start it's flowering period from the day 15, but I don't know hot to differ vegetating and flowering


----------



## Mellow Out Man (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, im finding it really difficult to diagnose what is wrong with my little girls the leaves are curling, and im not sure if it is because of lack of moisture of overwatering or heat or light. im sooo confused. Ive just uploaded some pics to my grow journal whcih is the thread in my signature. i will +rep anyone who can help even the tiniest bit. Thanks guys


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mellow Out Man said:


> Hey everyone, im finding it really difficult to diagnose what is wrong with my little girls the leaves are curling, and im not sure if it is because of lack of moisture of overwatering or heat or light. im sooo confused. Ive just uploaded some pics to my grow journal whcih is the thread in my signature. i will +rep anyone who can help even the tiniest bit. Thanks guys


hey mellow stick ur finger in ur dirt if it is dry 2 inches down water it. its better to underwater than overwater. r u mixing ur ferts to strong 1/4 of what the directions say whats the temp in ur room what kind of light and how far from plant r they


----------



## hayi (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello. Its looks like I have a problem going on but I cant tell. They are 20 days in veg. The leafs curl started on day 17. I changed the system on day 18 with fresh veg nutes at half strength with 1.5 tsp bushmaster for 4 gallons. I add a dose to the pump res with Bushmaster and some Magcalon on day 19. Im using Technaflora Recipe for Success with Hygrozyme. Ph has been 5.2- 6.8 with fresh nute flush every 2 to 4 days. If ph is in that range I do not adjust I let it float to the end scale.I have a live read out of ph and ec.I been Raising the ppm from 250 to 500 pmm scale .5 with a ec from .3 - .75. I been using a high concentrate mix of veg nutes to raise the ppm between change outs. Its about 100 ppm for 1/4 fluid oz. Temp in the day is 75-85 humidity 25-50 %. Temp at night no lower than 65 humidity 25-55%. Co2 on during the light hours.I have a 400 watt Eye in there. How do they look?


----------



## OldSchool1 (Mar 13, 2011)

add dolomite lime, to the guy that has 7.0 for ph problem


----------



## APR (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a young 2 week plant and its first leaves are getting yellow spots ? any help


----------



## Robotsluvweed (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey RIU this is my first grow and im getting worried that is may be a nute problem, she 3 weeks old and I was going to put her on 12/12 today but i noticed this yellowing at the bottom
leaves.I hand water her every other day or and that seems to be working.Its also still in the veg stage, also she's in FFOF soil, any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Degiminas (May 30, 2011)

what could be wrong with my girls? this is ak-47 and white widow about 11days old, i dont like the color of the leaves


----------



## Bongtok4u (May 30, 2011)

could be a nute problem or you may have mites. Do you have a fan blowing on them? How is your heat index?? alot of moist air in your room? you have to take it step by step to eleminate the problem. good luck


----------



## Bongtok4u (May 30, 2011)

Looks like somthing is chewing on your leaves. Do you have a bug problem in your grow room. mites perhaps. i would check into to this .


----------



## someguyinamerica (Jun 1, 2011)

out doors watered daily about 6weeks


----------



## Fustigatem (Jun 11, 2011)

nardinit said:


> i need some serious help with my plants:
> 2metres tall approx.....
> They're in the 1st week of flowering, or nearly....
> Growing outside, using advanced nutes....
> ...


*******
*
omfg wth happened? looks like weeds I've sprayed with round up.


----------



## michigannoob (Jun 12, 2011)

having issues with my babies. 4th week. just moved from inside to out. they been out for bout 3 weeks. getting all kinds of yellow spots. others have like holes of rust all over everything. dont know if mold or what. water when they need it. like every 3 to 4 days only if needed. i am using foxfarm ocean forest and others have miracle grow.


----------



## Srgsaibot (Jun 12, 2011)

Help!

I have aphids, can any body confirm what aphid damage looks like?


Expanded clay
15mins every 3 hours
2 weeks into flower

I have used neem oil , Is it possible to over neem?
Any body no where to buy Ladybirds in Australia?
Is aphid damage Immediate? 

Hot Tip; If you see ants near your grow get rid of them fast, I first though they may be beneficial in some cases that may be the case but in mine it was not. I watched with my own eyes ants carrying aphid larvae into my pots (small clear sacks)shortly after i had a massive aphid infestion .Leaves covered in more than 50.(no pic)


----------



## Hapes (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 1645880

Indoor Hydroponic
Usually 2 to times a day for 5 mins.
Rockwool Slabs
Late Veg

So the plants have been fine up until the day I put in a 1000 watt light along side the 600. First I knew the light was too close at one point which resulted in one of my other plants getting burned.
The temp in the room is on average with the fans pulling thru both lights like 88. I dont really have any other idea except the heat. other plants are ding just fine though.

I should also add that all 3 plants in this slab seem to have the same problem. They are all the same strain though.


----------



## weedsmok (Jul 12, 2011)

outdoor plant fertilizer merical grow every few days waterand let soil get about dryView attachment 1687907but plant is healthy looking nice and green


----------



## Bongtok4u (Jul 12, 2011)

Michiganmike cut down all those weeds around your girl. Look at all the crap around her. Look at it this wasy you took her from a controlled enviroment and be her in the jungle, that is unperdicable. Now she has to adapt to her surrondings. It is a weed so she will be fine, but keep other plants/weeds away from her


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 15, 2011)

day 47 
growing indoors 
in john innes No 3 mixed with perlite 
11 litre square pots 
12/12 from seed under a 600w hps with a sunmaster dual spectrum bulb 
started showing flowers at day 20 so used 1/4 strength canna terraflores
upped it to 1/2 strength 14 days ago which its still at 
watering 1/2 a pint every day 
small plants about 3 weeks old no nutes just water under a cfl 12/12 in the same room tho this is my 2nd grow using same soil/nutes and didn't have this problem before.
as you can see the yellow lower leaves are quite bad and on the small ones it looks like the tips are burnt is this nitrogen deficiency?
help needed please


----------



## don8tor (Jul 17, 2011)

I am using drip system, hydroton, 1000 watt hps temp is 85 while light on and 75 when off veg is in the closet doors stay closed with blackout curtain in front the lower leaves are yellowing and one plant the leaves are starting to curl under. I am using three colors nutes and kool bloom , floralicious, and calmax the growth seems to be severely slowed if not stopped. I am on week 8 of flower the strain is dutchpassion brainstorm. the seed site said 7-8 week flower and clearly its not finished.sorry for the bad pics its on my phone and the lights are on will have some better ones when they turn off.


----------



## Bongtok4u (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like nute burn on pics 1,6 and 7. Those plants are to young to start giving nutes too. JUST WATER.
The othe pics is i think the plant going though its cycle. when im flowering most of my fan leaves die off so that might be happing here.


----------



## protoker420 (Jul 25, 2011)

id say get it into a bigger pot and see if that helps and it also might have phosphate difenciey. i suggest hittin up the faq at the top of the page theres alot of info


----------



## growdabest (Jul 27, 2011)

maryjane420420 said:


> look at my problem here any advice will help tried flushing and refeeding plant is doing worse some of my other plants are starting to wilt as well as turn brown on lower leaves will attach some more pics. a couple of the plants have a slight reddish purple tint to the stalk only is this gonna be a problem???


 the purple tint is fine on some strains. the leaves on the other hand look like to much (K) ease up on the nutes she should bounce back also cut off the dead fan leaves good luck


----------



## romulan23 (Aug 14, 2011)

any idea what this is

I thought it was MG def, but gave them some epsom salt. I also flushed them The leaves are green an brittle and curled up on the edges. Help please i was thinking of flushing aagain. The ppm was high on the first flush measured run off 1700. first flush I flushed until run off was 700ppm. growing in ffof, happy frog lime, kalong bat guano for flowering, all purpose fert, perilite, earth worm castings, in 4 gallon pots, 1000w very well ventilated 68 to 75 degree temps. Then 5 other plants I have in the same tent all look healthy to me

Laughing buddha


----------



## 404NotFound (Aug 19, 2011)

srteej said:


> As you may see in the pic, it looks as though the bottom of the stem has been crimped/shrivled/pinched, however you want to describe it. The plant this picture is from is only about 5 to 6 in tall thus far and is my strongest grower. It is still growing just fine but that pinch scared me. It first started at the very bottom almost over night and there is about 3/4 new growth below it. What could have caused this? Will this effect the growth of the plant in the long run? How do i fix the problem?


Srteej,

I know this post is old, but if you ever have the problem again, try lowering your lights down a bit, they seem to be reaching for it. As for the pinch on the stem, mine did the same thing overnight, all I did was pack more soil around the pinched part of the stem to give it a stronger base and mine turned out fine. My girl is now at least 32" tall into flowering. Good luck with future grows.


----------



## 0calli (Aug 20, 2011)

did you figure out whats up with your plants ? mine are doing the same but im 4 1/2 weeks into flowering


don8tor said:


> I am using drip system, hydroton, 1000 watt hps temp is 85 while light on and 75 when off veg is in the closet doors stay closed with blackout curtain in front the lower leaves are yellowing and one plant the leView attachment 1694121aves are starting to curl under. I am using three colors nutes and kool bloom , floralicious, and calmax the growth seems to be severely slowed View attachment 1694120if not stopped. I am on week 8 of flower the strain is dutchpassion brainstorm. the seed site said 7-8 week flower and clearly its not finished.View attachment 1694119sorry for the bad pics its on my phone and the lights are on will have some better ones when they turn off.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 21, 2011)

that is Magnese deficiency. Mn deficiency = leaves try and close, its like the claw x10..... 

to fix fast you need to folair feed with chemical nutes at 1/6 strength. long term you need to go to any nursery(wallmart has one) and but some Mn soil amendments and and it to the top of your soil.


----------



## 0calli (Aug 21, 2011)

Thnx i just picked up a 15-30-15 fert foe them as i was using a 20-20-20 and have noticed a slowdown in growth will this help ? Also i have bat guano that i can spread on the top i was going to use this also .... But the funny thing was that its only this one plant doing it not the others?


dirtysnowball said:


> that is magnese deficiency. Mn deficiency = leaves try and close, its like the claw x10.....
> 
> To fix fast you need to folair feed with chemical nutes at 1/6 strength. Long term you need to go to any nursery(wallmart has one) and but some mn soil amendments and and it to the top of your soil.


----------



## gkawall (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 1756511View attachment 1756512View attachment 1756513View attachment 1756514View attachment 1756515View attachment 1756516View attachment 1756517View attachment 1756518View attachment 1756519View attachment 1756520


----------



## gkawall (Aug 27, 2011)

whats happening with my plants?


----------



## lynettesteward (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude, she looks a little to tall to still be in a cup, imagine how those roots look?


----------



## SensiStar1983 (Oct 10, 2011)

Would like some help figuring out what is wrong with this plant. It is a Northern Light strain and is about 5 weeks into flowering. She is soil grown and using Foxfarm nutrients with 10 hours of light under 1000 W hps. And she is over three feet from the light so we know that's not the problem. The leaves just appear to be drying out and we can't seem to figure out what the problem is since is seems to be the sugar leaves that are affected the most. We have had this problem on a few plants before but it never seems to effect more than one or two at a time.


----------



## speero78 (Oct 17, 2011)

2) indoor
3) every other day /or 1.5 days 
4) soil. 
5) clones in veg stage, under 600w HPS on 24 hr cycle
6) humidity 40% 50%
7)Temp 26C
They will go into Flowering cycle in 4 days.
9) P.H 6.3 - 6.5%

i have 10 chronic clones all are doing great except this one that is having light green color on all edges of the the leave middle part still normal green. 

Note: They were transplanted 2 weeks ago SO SOIL IS STILL NEW and are doing great and all are in the same soil. And same water being used. Any ideas why only one clone is not happy.?


rollitup said:


> to get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *picture of plant* *** very important ***
> 2) growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


----------



## Tnugz (Oct 17, 2011)

Lets see, plants are in first week of flowering (but they have had the nasty leaves on the bottom since the 3rd week of veg. Hasn't spread upwards yet thankfully. Low grow nutes when they were babies then increased as they got bigger. Currently feed every 3rd watering. Using soil (though I guess technically it's not "soil") The pics should give a good insight on what I am dealing with. I'm not too worried since they are doing fine overall but I don't want things to worsen. Thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## speero78 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey, Tnugz,

well they are looking good and i am guessing this yellowing is caused, as its too close to soil and ,maybe while your feeding them and watering this can happen try to trim all leaves that are at the bottom and any branches, as light will not reach there anyway, plus you give more energy to the top of the plant ,thus bigger buds...i hope this helps.


Tnugz said:


> Lets see, plants are in first week of flowering (but they have had the nasty leaves on the bottom since the 3rd week of veg. Hasn't spread upwards yet thankfully. Low grow nutes when they were babies then increased as they got bigger. Currently feed every 3rd watering. Using soil (though I guess technically it's not "soil") The pics should give a good insight on what I am dealing with. I'm not too worried since they are doing fine overall but I don't want things to worsen. Thoughts? Thanks!! View attachment 1842971View attachment 1842968View attachment 1842970


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Oct 21, 2011)

HELP!!! My Chem Dawg is dying! I dont think I have the hang of coco very well that or the plant. All others in soil and DWC are looking pretty good.

Synopsis
10/10 got clone kept it under 96W Florescent-B, gave little water w 1 drop superthrive and 1 tsp Liquid Karma.

10/12 Transplanted into coco that was flushed coco with 6.8/280ppm tap. Then fed it what I thought was a light feed: Earth Juice 1Tbs G, 1tsp M, 1 tsp B, and then I added 1 drop Superthrive, 2 tsp Liquid Karma, and 1 tsp Cal-Mag. I was being watered at the time and didnt check the ppms. 

10/17 Plant was turning yellow and have only grown an inch. So, I flushed it with 5 separate gals of roughly 6 to 5.2 PH/ 250ppm tap water The run off was around 6.7PH/250ppm every time and did not seem to dissipate. 
I then fed it with a very weak Earth Juice,Cal-mag, and LK which went into the plant at 5.8/810ppm - I believe I used RO water too so that may have been a little to high for her.

Now its the 21st and she has yellowed even more. Looks too far gone, but I would really like to hold on to her!!! Ive given her a little water since then and that is all.

Im a newbi and am not sure what a fried plant looks like. I really dont think its a nitrogen deficiency 

Chem Dawg chronology(Date stamp wasnt right till the other day)


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Oct 22, 2011)

I think I'm on to something.... I don't think I flushed the coco good enough and left a high PH... maybe 7ish, and this has caused it to lock out the nutes. Thus, looking like it has a nitrogen deficence because it has one due to the PH. Sound and look to be the problem? I'ma flush her with 3gal of RO at 5.6ph. Then should I not feed till she looks better or feed right after the flush? Let me know what you think guys - captain save a plant where are you?


----------



## Nadnab (Oct 23, 2011)

gkawall said:


> whats happening with my plants?


strong phosphorus deficiency


----------



## Slivers (Oct 25, 2011)

1) PICTURE OF PLANT *** VERY IMPORTANT ***



2) Growing indoor or outdoors
Indoor

3) Watering schedule
1 min on, 5 min off low pressure aero

4) Growing Medium
2 inch rockwool cubes

5) What stage of growth
Day 19 Flower

Aditional information:
Temps 67-80(lately never higher than 80)
PPM: 380 or so
Ph: 5.8
Humidity: Unknown(could be on the high side)

So yesterday this started to form... Now the plant is getting closer to the light, and that leaf is dead smack in the center of the lights area of cover. The side pointys on the leaf are curling up a bit which suggests that it's hot, but I've seen this plant when it gets to hot and it just curls the F up. Like Claws. Now this is on the top portion of the plant, and I haven't seen anything else like this on any of the others...(5 others that are on the same day, same strait, same conditions as this).

Here's my question, what is it? Is it mold? or is it just nute burn? Any input appreciated. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## neved (Nov 30, 2011)

Slivers said:


> 1) PICTURE OF PLANT *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 
> View attachment 1854046View attachment 1854047
> 
> ...


 ...
It look like burn ....If one leafs showed this way dont worry ...Cal/Mag def mostly showed burn at center of leafs ...
Best wishes


----------



## neved (Nov 30, 2011)

speero78 said:


> 2) indoor
> 3) every other day /or 1.5 days
> 4) soil.
> 5) clones in veg stage, under 600w HPS on 24 hr cycle
> ...


///
Hey bro
Do u c any spots on the leafs?whats your ppm >?which nut do u use for veg and bloom? Do u use micro nuts? It could be Cal/mag def ...


----------



## spoad (Dec 5, 2011)

HELP?????i have 2 swiss cheese and im having problems with them yellowing,they are about 3 weeks old and the growth seems to be stunted,what could be the problem??i cant ph my water at the minute as im waiting for a tester to come,do you think this is the reason why the growth is stunted and the plant is a very pale shade of yellow???thanks??


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys, first off I just want to say thank you in advance for any and all help received. 

I'll tell you what I know, but I'm not sure if all of what I list are symptoms. I noticed the girls didn't seem to be as thirsty as they normally were. I've been testing the soil with a moisture meter, and it was about 5-6 days and the soil was still reading low/acceptable levels.... odd considering they were drinking more when they were smaller. Now the leave tips on both plants are turning down, and turning a tiny bit yellow. I was pushing them pretty hard with Nutes, regular dosage; but every watering. 

The run-off is testing at 6.4pH....

I'm using all AN nutes.
Sensi grow AB
Sensi bloom AB
Voodoo Juice
Sensizyn
Big Bud
Bud candy
Bud Factor X

Growing in Sphagnum moss 70%, perlite, limestone pro-mix. I mixed in extra perlite.
I'm not sure if this is even a problem, but I'd love some advice before it becomes a problem! I gave each plant 4L of tap water (6.4-6.5pH) it is chlorinated, but I left the water in the container for 48 hours with the lid off before using it.

Any advice is appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 5, 2011)

RH is 40-55%, Temps are low, between 18-22 Celsius, 40cb/ft tent getting tons of airflow from a 4" inline fan with Can-filter 2700.

I have noticed one or two little flying bugs.... probably fungus gnats? It could be a random fruit fly, there are some in my house....

I have some Epsom salt, should I perhaps mix a Tblsp into some water and give a bit to the plants? I did just water the shit out of them....


What do you mean the lowest leaves? The curling is on all the leaves, not just the lower ones; I already removed all of the leaves and bud sites from the lower part of the plant to stimulate the growth at the top. (They were LST'd)

The leaves are still really dark green and healthy looking, it's just about 2/3 of the very very ends of the tips of the leaves are yellow...


----------



## kaosbud (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi iam having problems with the leaves turning yellow and pale 
Info:


growing indoors via secret jardin dark street 2 W-1mtr x L-1mtr
Temp 27c Hum 30 - 40%
watering when soil is just about dry ( as needed )
soil J.Arthur Bowers multi Purpose compost *Feeding Recommendation*: After 4-6 weeks feed every 7-14 days
soil to perlite ratio 30-40% perlite
plants- white widow cuttings 2 weeks old
First off i successfully grew my first W/W vegging and flowing under my 400w dual spectrum hps bulb, afterwards i bought this 120w Seven Band - Deep Red / Red / Blue / Orange / White / UV / IR LED Grow Light Panel by PRAKASA with 3w Led diodes. This led light was for the veg stage so i had 3 cuttings from the original and vegged for 3 weeks under different light until the led pannel had arrived, everything was ok with them until i used the led panel.
After say 1 - 1 1/2 weeks under the led panel i noticed the leaves sort of bleaching and they where getting worse. So here is what i have tried:


Flushed
Adding nutrients high with N and left for a few days still no luck
Re potteded in new soil etc
I am not 100% sure what is causing the problem but my guess is the led panel could i be right, has anyone else had this problem. 

What is a good light i can use for vegging a one to replace my hps bulb until flowering.
Thank you


----------



## Loper (Dec 13, 2011)

Raise the light 'till there's no more bleach..


----------



## latetiko (Dec 14, 2011)

hello everyone, I have been on this site for about two years now. this is my FIRST entry. I have 4 plants 2 blue dream 2 mayan og. had some issues with the temperature.. It got too cold it was at about 63 degrees F. There is this white powdery mildew growing on the plants that were closest to the a.c. (mayan og.) The plants are mothers and are about 4 feet big. I am considering flowering them before they get too bad. the other 2 plants are starting to show burn spots on leaves. photos attached.
Growing method is DWC 
p.h 5.5-6.5
ppm is about 1200 
4 plants under a 600 watt hps
Please help!!











**This post is fictional**


----------



## lovebean101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello,

Indoor Hydro Grow, 
feeding schedule=Holland's Secret/FHD Nutes-Following to a T with ~90PPM tap water that has sat for at least 3 days usually 5-7days, drip feeding 3 x a day for 1/2 hour, (at one point it was 6x a day but back down to 3x a day due to this issue).
AirTemp=78
RH=40%
Lights in V=4x4 Badboy T5 + 2x4 T5Hydrofarm 
Lights in F=400W3kSunPulse MH Lamp, no glass @ 30" (canopy temp = 78 ) 
CO2 Boost Bucket
finishing 3 weeks of Veg, going into Flowering just started 12/12 today.

This grow is 2 strains of clones (3 clones of each strain) and 1 feminized seed. Strains are: Juicy Fruit (3 clones), Pineapple Express(3 clones), (Skunk-47) 1 fem seed.

all have been doing well (that I could tell) except one of the J.F.'s stopped growing a week ago. it looked like over watering (see first pic) as it just was drooping and frozen in time it seemed as the others grew past her. she seemed quite stiff as well when you move one leaf, the whole plant seemed to want to move. I did not give her food/water for 3 feedings to see if any difference would be observed (BTW: no difference at all observed, so after speaking with some Hydro store guys, I leeched her with ph-balanced h20 and watched for a day or so, no reaction at all. then I tryed floraclean (really light mix w/ph-balanced h20). put her back in the drip tray for a few days...nothing. I finally found some brownish and shrivelling at the base of the plant and found in the MJ Garden saver book entries on Damping Off.. this seems to fit. I got some Sub-Culture B and Sub-Culture M (GH) and have been running that for about 3-4 days now. The other girls just toook off...totally amazing. but this one is still frozen in time. 

you can see in the 2nd pic that I have moved them all to the flowering room. this was a couple of nights ago. I am feeling like I am exposing the others to contamination. Please help if you can. much appreciated!!

THANKS!! lovebean


----------



## lovebean101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi MJ Grower Community:

?anyone out there?

any help is very much appreciated!!!


thanks!!

LB101


----------



## baseball8008 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think most of the community is smoking and enjoying the holidays, I have problems too and just posted a thread to see if someone can help, hopefully we will get some help soon...

Cheers!


----------



## Clonex (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi , hope some one can help ,
3 Plant's , all grown in Cellmax cubes and hydroleca clay pebbles,
Plants are 4.5 weeks old,
Watered with Rain water,
Fed once Mg , 1/2 strength (maybe more)
and once vitalink grow,

Vegging under 12hrs 1500w hps and 12hrs 250w MH , 24 hr cycle,
Symptoms are very slow stunted new growth , extremely bushy but healthy old growth , new growth only is wispy,


View attachment 2024294View attachment 2024295View attachment 2024296

Very grateful for any help ,
Clonex .........

Ps , i have done a 20ltr flush , 3 days ago , not looking worse or better yet....


----------



## ddmreinno1 (Feb 2, 2012)

potting soil
7 weeks into flowering
75-80 degrees
600w
7 ph in soil 
6 ph in feed
humboldt bloom 
watering once a week tryin to kill my fungas gnats right now 
indoors


----------



## sh00zkosmosu (Feb 5, 2012)

potting soil 2,5 gal
400w HPS
watering every 3-4 days
4th week of flowering
floranova, koalbloom nuts every week or so
don't have a ph tester, but tap water i use have ph about 7-7,5
clearex flush i just did didn't help a bit

any help appreciated

sh00zkosmosu


----------



## baseball8008 (Feb 5, 2012)

sh00zkosmosu said:


> potting soil 2,5 gal
> 400w HPS
> watering every 3-4 days
> 4th week of floweringView attachment 2040208View attachment 2040209View attachment 2040210View attachment 2040211View attachment 2040212View attachment 2040213
> ...


Check this out maybe it will give you a hint...

View attachment 2041106


----------



## BcBread (Mar 24, 2012)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...



[h=2]Help!!![/h] So I am having a problem with my plants, At first I thought it was heat but I have gotten the heat issue under control, am now running between 75-83ish. Next i thought it might be nutrient burn but have since flushed the plants with plain water. I am growing under a blackstar 240w, I don't know what to do here. Someone please help. ​

I attached a picture of the bag of medium I am using, have bags of sea soil I will be using for the next batch I just wanted to be rid of the extra soil as I live in a condo. 
They are exactly one month old today, grown from random seeds as test pilots on my new box so I could work out any kinks before starting some Vanilla Kush from BF.
Am going to be using General Organics nutes, I started week one of the schedule when they were three weeks old. Maybe I jumped the gun and started them too early?
I test the water and it comes out at about 7.0 ph, give or take. 
At this point I have stopped using any nutes and have only been feeding water hoping to correct the problem. The more I ponder the more I am lead to believe I fried them with starting the nutes too early?


----------



## popchop (Mar 24, 2012)

1 month into veg average hieght is 2 and a half feet,water every 3 days, feeding one to two times per week, co2 enriching program, using chem fert, growing w/ led panels. plants ere doing well till about the third week of CO2 program. now plants dont seem to want to recover. growing in a 4'X4' mylar tent


----------



## sopboy86 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm having a little trouble with my plants, it's been droopy for the past couple of days, and these brown spots are getting worse. The first pic was on the 29th and the plant and spots are not getting any better. I'm getting some new growth but i'm still a little discouraged, any help will do.


----------



## Robbo48 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here are a pic of my leaf what do you think wrong with my plant ?
im using coco soil
3x600 lights 1x 400
tent 2x2x2
watering is by flood and feed
watering every other day.
plants are about from the pots 25 inches or so
ph im using is 6.0-6.1
run off 6.4-6.5
temp lights on 30c humidity 31-35
lights out 19-20c humidity 71

I just can get it right ... one thing ive noticed is that my roots are growing through the bottom of the pots and has im using flood and feed the bottom of the second pots always got water in it and so roots maybe sitting in feed. The flood and feed doesn't drain away all the water from the bottom of the feed pot, could this be one of the problem why my plants are yellowing and not growing fast ??


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

thankyou for letting people know whwats upp


----------



## BurnSon (May 3, 2012)

with the chronic yellowing and browning at the tips it looks like a magnesium deficiency. The best way I would deal with this is getting some epsom salt (magnesium sulfate). add 2 tablespoons per gallon of water and use this mixture until symptoms clear up. 

nice garden and great work hope everything works out perfect


----------



## BurnSon (May 3, 2012)

this is a pretty bad phosphors deficiency, the only way to cure this is to add a food that has phosphors. 

good luck!


----------



## Krayk (Jun 21, 2012)

In the last 2 days, both plants have developed the below symptoms. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated in identifying the problem. 
This is our first grow, and just joined the forums sorry if this has been answered before.

We have 6 plants in total in the cupboard growing together, all other 4 plants remain healthy
and they have all been grown and tended too under the same conditions.

400w HPS Son t Agro, Good soil, 1 month old from seedlings, First week under artifical light, Watered every day (small amounts when soil is dry), Individual 1 litre pots, 8-10 inches high.


This is the one we are worried about, thought it may have been light or heat burn so moved it away and placed another in its place and the second one is fine and is a taller plant.
This is 2 days into it and it is now spreading to another leaf. Should i isolate this plant or is it fine to stay with the rest? Hopefully it's just a deficiency =) 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

 



Not sure with this one, Woke up and found purple tinges to the new growth and to the stems on the lower node. 
Think it could be the strain (cant remember where we got the seeds lol) 
Any ideas or tips with this lil girl would be appreciated too =)





Thanx heaps!


----------



## dc4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Guys, Guys guys... use that info template and start a new thread. don't just all post in here. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Chy (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi im such a newbie, I have/had a beautiful plant she was born feb (given by a friend and supposed to be a cheese variety ) grew real big real quick havent used anylights just natural light in south facing bathroom, and feed with a plant food regular ( grown in normal everyday compost). A friend topped it about 2months ago ( not entirely sure why) It was doing so well untill i had to move it to the greenhouse as it was getting far too big, and now its gone mad, leggy with yellowing and curled down leaves, some leaves even looked burned.. The greenhouse gets hot up to 40'c i keep air rotated by opening windows etc, I havnt a clue of ph levels etc but i will be buying something over the weekend to help with that. Its def out grown its pot which could be the problem, or have i overwatered? Shes growing quite well still loads of new shoots all over and white hairs everywhere, just want to do what i can for the best for her, any help would be great. thank you


----------



## blustarr57 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just looking back at some older posts and I have to say this is some of the saddest plants I think I have ever seen! POOR THINGS, LOL. Don't mean to LOL but it keeps me from crying.


----------



## greenthumbgraph (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm not sure this is the right place for this but I need help! my seedlings just popped out of the rockwool this morning before I left for work @ 8am. I had 1 26w cfl overnight & decided to add another this morning because the 1st leaves looked yellow & curled down. Just came from work & they've taken more of a green color but they're still curled down. I'm a newbie to growing & I've never used rockwool. I know a ph of 5.5 is ideal but I soaked them for 30 minutes in distilled water ph of 5.1 prior to planting seeds, can this be the issue?? I haven't watered since the initial soaking which was over 24hrs ago, so I doubt its over watered. This is in a computer grow case by the way with 1 bogus intake fan in the front end of the desktop & an out in the back. It gets pretty warm & dry, can it be humidity? should I cover with clear plastic cups? Thanks in advance I hope somebody response before these babies die.


----------



## Rje (Oct 3, 2012)

So here's the deal 1st time grow definetly made mistakes but this is what i got and i'm learning from mistakes but im trying to save what i got.... Please responed with whats wrong and how to fix it!!! Im gonna attach pics just want to give a little more info, growing indoors(limited space), using 8 23watt(100) daylight cfl 6500k one blowing fan one exhaust polyshield enclosure with lights on 18hrs and 6 off watering every 7days was giving nutes but stopped 2weeks ago thinking it was nute burn!!! Think theres something else wrong... Also plants will be 3months from sprout in 5days.. 1st i had some brown spots on leaves, then some turn crispy and dry now im noticing edges of leaves are turning purpleish maybe black along whole outline of leaf..Also like i said ive made mistakes but im growing in a mix of MG potting soil, perlite....


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you thread for the much appreciated help!


----------



## piecemasta (Nov 24, 2012)

I have had the same reoccurring deficiency for the past several grows during both veg and flower phases.
After reviewing several posts including the Guide to Nutrient Deficiency and Toxicity thread I believe it to be both a potassium and magnesium deficiency.
I was hoping to hear from some growers who have more experienced then it when it comes to this aspect. 
I will measure runoff ph and ppm as soon as I get a chance.

Specs:
-indoor
-Strain: DJ Short's BlueBerry (first 4 pics) and a True OG (final 5th pic)
-pro-mix hp (premix 10gals of promix w/ 2 tblsp of dolomite lime and ironite from Home Depot)
-feed using RO water
-pictures are of 4 week old plants vegging
-soil drenched once every third or fourth day depending on each plants water uptake
-nutrients every other watering at half strength using Pure blend Pro grow, silica blast, & liquid karma


----------



## nozzlex (Apr 14, 2013)

First time grow and I need help what is the problem of my baby.

Growing indoor
Watering schedule:2-3 days 2.5 liter water with advenced nutrients. pot size 17 liter.
What stage of growth: 5. week of veg.


----------



## yonuhsmnv (Apr 20, 2013)

? ReisebÃ¼ro und die Gruppe. Es entstehen sollte. Der Fels ist mit Ã¼ppigen Dschungel bedeckt und ein Wanderweg fÃ¼hrt zu ein groÃer Aussichtspunkt auf der Spitze.brmit einem Pflaster Projekt zÃ¼gig voran und in vielen Bereichen abgeschlossen, das sehr freundliche Personal fÃ¼hrt Sie zu Ihrem Tisch, Benidorm ist der Ort zu sein. In der alten Stadt Benidorm ist eine besondere StraÃe mit vielen typischen "Tapas? Balken hier finden Sie das spanische Volk genieÃen alle Arten von kleinen Snacks und schÃ¶ne Weine natÃ¼rlich finden Sie auch Mc Donalds als BurgerKing in Benidorm aber gehen nicht empfohlen wird es,Frauen Nike Shox Agent Schuhe, wenn Sie wirklich selbst die spanischen nicht Essen wirklich toll stoppen kÃ¶nnen ist, wie eine gute Paella versuchen kannst du es in die "Chiringuito? Essen Sie in den Strand von Albir, wo die Spanier alle bei groÃen Tabellen sind, die Paella fÃ¼r diejenigen, die absolut MeeresfrÃ¼chte verachten gibt es ein speziellen Paella-Typ namens "a Banda? und mit nur GemÃ¼se, auch es ein sehr groÃer Grill waren, dass sie bereiten einige riesige SteaksAnyway ist es die goldene Regel gibt zu sehen, ob ein Restaurant gut ist, man, wenn es genug Spanisch Leute dort sitzen!Guten Sie Appetit! Sie haben ein Array Orte zur Auswahl,Lederschuhe Nike Shox R6, wird Sie verschiedene AktivitÃ¤ten, Abenteuer oder mehr bieten. Verwenden Sie dies als Richtschnur machen Sie eine Liste der LÃ¤nder mit guten Wechselkursen, die Sie besuchen mÃ¶chten. Berichte Ã¼ber Wunder und alle liturgischen Text verknÃ¼pft mit St. Well im Grunde es sollte als eine Anthologie von Details Hintergrund und Beratung fÃ¼r Pilger, die den Weg von St.Boat ToursBoat Tours Reisen eine andere beliebte MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r Touristen sind.brdie meisten Bootstouren bieten einen herrlichen Blick auf die Skyline sowie die Freiheitsstatue,nike shox gÃ¼nstig. z. B. abgefÃ¼lltes Wasser zu trinken, oder verwenden Insektenschutzmittel..


----------



## SDLotus (Apr 21, 2013)

View attachment 2624652I'm currently growing indoors in a cardboard grow box lined with Mylar. I'm using 2 CFL 3,750 lumens total 6,600k. The soil is Organic Potting Soil, with added bat guano, worm castings, and permite. I'm lightly spay watering it as needed a few times a day with water and VF-11. They are currently in seedlings stage. This is the only one of 5 white rhino seeds sprouted that looks like it's having an issue. Also I have 1 royal queen cheese seed that has not sprouted that I'm wondering about. Today is day 9. All help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Oceangrow (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey SD,

Since i dont know your ph level, the first thing that I noticed when I saw the pics was that the leaves are curling up.. From seed the first leaves grow out and curl down to make room for the first "true leaves". If those are the first true leaves: Are your lights too close? Curling of the leaves from my experience (grow notes) is usually due to air temperatures over 90 or too much wind too early (dries out the leaves). That's only if there are no nute and ph deficiencies at hand..

Try turning the fans down or point them in a different direction and controlling the air temperature by moving your lights further away.. Hopefully it's as simple as that.. 

Speaking of lights.. 6500k is optimal for vegging (I'm aware there is a huge dispute about it..). I noticed you wrote you had 6600k. In my cfl setup I have 2 6500k and 2 2700k cfls to widen the spectrum, for me that works great. Maybe if you switch out the lights to at least 6500k (2 for $10 home depot) the plant will have more energy due to the spectrum adjustment and show you more consistent growth?

Oh, and give the other seeds some time, some are just slower..(especially cheese from seed). The seedling that's taking off first might even turn out to be a male (male plants do grow faster from seed). 

Of course, feminized seeds would eliminate the stressful wait while sexing.. (Sorry for that one, just don't know if you have feminized seeds..) I had to learn that lesson the hard way and found out that regular seeds are often males and therefore a complete miss..(turns the grow op to a sickening sausage fest..).

God I hope this post makes sense, had to "dispose" of some recent finger hash.. Soo.. 
Anyway, cheers!


----------



## Oceangrow (Apr 22, 2013)

Nozzle,

Whoa.. Looks like a very imbalanced plant bro..

In the younger leaves in the first pic it looks like magnesium deficiency and in the new growth iron deficient.. but judging the whole picture.. Iron, nitrogen, magnesium and sulfer deficiencies.. It seems that older leaves have other problems or even multiple..

Whats the ph and ppm of your water? Ph level effects absorption of different nutrients.. Too many nutes can cause a lockout.. Start by changing out your water, flushing your plants, adjusting your ph and give them a fresh batch of nutes. 

I had this (similar) problem during my first grow years ago and it was because my ph level would bounce around and I didn't have it figured out yet that lights and water don't mix in an ebb and flow setup. In soilless mix the ph could bounce around too between waterings from the water/nutes you use.. 

Hope that helps..


----------



## SDLotus (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow, thank you for that. So here's the deal. I have upgraded the lights and now have CFL 4800 lumen in a 18 x 18in growbox. I tested both the water and soil today and both were good in regards to the ph. I did have fan that might have been blowing a little hard so I have turned that off for now. They are feminized seeds from royal queen. I did give the a good watering today so if I were to flush them how long do I have to wait? I have not given them nute yet but do add 1oz VF-11 to water. The light were also pretty close so I have moved them back a little.


----------



## Oceangrow (Apr 22, 2013)

SDLotus said:


> Wow, thank you for that. So here's the deal. I have upgraded the lights and now have CFL 4800 lumen in a 18 x 18in growbox. I tested both the water and soil today and both were good in regards to the ph. I did have fan that might have been blowing a little hard so I have turned that off for now. They are feminized seeds from royal queen. I did give the a good watering today so if I were to flush them how long do I have to wait? I have not given them nute yet but do add 1oz VF-11 to water. The light were also pretty close so I have moved them back a little.


No worries, I've been reading and taking info from the net on my probs so I'm glad to give back when I see something I have notes on.. 

If you want to flush the pot you don't have to wait for anything in particular.. but I don't think you would have to flush since your ph is ok and your mix should have enough of everything for the first month of growth. The flush advice was for Nozzle, he had posted earlier in this thread about a very colorful problem he is having that I've had before.

Hmm.. Let's wait and see how the light and fan adjustment plays out.. At least that's what I would do.. Just give her a few days and she will be happy and hopefully have started working on her second node (with straight leaves). Granted the VF11 might be making her grow a little awkward but it's most likely the lights being too close and/or the fans drying her out.

Keep us posted on how it turns out, every post helps someone out there.. Even if they read it 2 years from now.
Cheers bro!


----------



## SDLotus (Apr 23, 2013)

Update on the plants today. So I have added another light and now have 6000 lumens or 4000 psf I have turned the fans off and they seem to be liking that. Now my question is when can I turn them back on? Also I changed the way I'm watering from spraying the soil a few times a day to yesterday I gave them a good watering enough for a little runoff (also so I could test the ph) and then have let them be today and will most likely do the same tomorrow if they are light enough. I also have tried to make them all the same distance from the light about 3-4 inches. Still nothing on the disappointing cheese seed but I guess thats life. Maybe it'll come around, we'll see. Let me know if you think they look better or if there still in bad shape. The one definitely has a burn but looks like it's a fighter, and the other has a little brown on the end of a leaf but that is just part of the seed that is stuck on. Feedback is awesome!!!


----------



## jimmyconway8 (Apr 25, 2013)

looks like you're maybe growing them in a somewhat cool indoor climate. don't worry about the yellow tips. just keep watering. and sometimes all the plant needs is a new soil setting. it starts growing roots in funny patterns because of the grow medium, and ends up progressing abnormally as it tries to free itself underground. there could be bugs eating at the roots. millions of things, but all in all that plant looks pretty good. don't be afraid to simply clip off the majority of a leaf to "cut off" the diseased/malnourished portion. maybe just something as easy as using filtered/bottled water for a couple weeks. good luck! that plant looks like it's going to produce thick, dense nugs.


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Apr 25, 2013)

What are you useing for light?


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Apr 25, 2013)

Agree with OG, leave fan off.Plain water is all she needs for 2-3 weeks. If you are new to this i'd recomend picking up a go-box from General organics.I use the G.O line for seedlings and clone's, once rooted enough to pot up.You really can't over do it with gen. organics. Good luck with that! Also remember, a watched plant never grow's!


----------



## Oceangrow (May 6, 2013)

SDLotus said:


> Update on the plants today. So I have added another light and now have 6000 lumens or 4000 psf I have turned the fans off and they seem to be liking that. Now my question is when can I turn them back on? Also I changed the way I'm watering from spraying the soil a few times a day to yesterday I gave them a good watering enough for a little runoff (also so I could test the ph) and then have let them be today and will most likely do the same tomorrow if they are light enough. I also have tried to make them all the same distance from the light about 3-4 inches. Still nothing on the disappointing cheese seed but I guess thats life. Maybe it'll come around, we'll see. Let me know if you think they look better or if there still in bad shape. The one definitely has a burn but looks like it's a fighter, and the other has a little brown on the end of a leaf but that is just part of the seed that is stuck on. Feedback is awesome!!!View attachment 2627867View attachment 2627869View attachment 2627870View attachment 2627873View attachment 2627877


Glad it worked out SD! Looking better.. 

Sorry, I've been "away" for a few days... I went trimming for a close friend in Cali.. Got some mean finger hash out of it and I couldn't refuse that! 

At this point in your young plants life they don't need any direct fan action.. They are still fragile. I'd say when they get the third node, start going with enough direct fan to "gently rock" the leaves.. It will strengthen the stalks to support the weight of your bud later..

As for me, In this stage of growth I use a clip fan (4" fan) indirectly (bounce wind off a wall) and on a low setting to create a small breeze. Umm.. Just enought to move the air around the plants but not enough to rock them yet.. 

In the end you just have to listen to your plants.. Now you know what it looks like when they are not liking the fans so I'd experiment a little and take notes on how the strain reacts to it.. Documenting helps you dial in on the needs of specific strains in order to achieve awesome yields, troubleshoot strain specific issues , pair strains for a grow and all together easier grows.. 

Hopefully that made some sense and keep it up!


----------



## Leyla (May 25, 2013)

hi guys,
I think my plant has a problem. I am using a ghe waterfarm indoor with extra holes and a bubble stone. my problem is the older leaves of my plant began to look pale and there are white dots on it. I made a google search and discovered it looks like both spider mites and thrips. I am also figting with fungus gnats. my problem is, I cannot be sure if it's mites, gnats or something else. here are the pictures. thanks!
View attachment 2671011View attachment 2671012View attachment 2671013View attachment 2671014View attachment 2671015


----------



## Rasta87 (May 29, 2013)

_Hey guys,

This is my first grow in a Box, 
Size:2x2x5.3 feet
3 plants in soil
1 in hydro (still not in grow box as it is too young)

__*The Plants: *__Auto Red Poison : __Soil grow, planted May 19th
_
_Blue God (regular) __: Soil , __planted May 19th
_

_Super Skunk(feminised)__: Soil, planted __May 4, started on nutes last sunday 

(GH nutrients followed the label in the back for amounts)
__

Using 400W MH for vegging then will switch to 400W HPS for Flowering

As I said previously, my grow chamber is 2x2x5.3 (Blackbox) 
i am currently waiting on an inline fan 165 CFM to exhaust the room with(I am using a normal toilet ventilation fan now which is not enough so I have to keep the tent open when the lights are on so the heat doesnt get above 32degrees (stays around 27-2, humidity is around 50 reaching up to 70% max)
I have a small fan pushing air in from outside but I'm going to get a fan and bring air from inside the house (cool air) , how much CFM should I get it , 100, 120? 

have like 3 other fans on inside to keep the tent cool.
The problem i have is that my reflector is an open aluminum reflector which causes alot of heat.
I'm waiting for my cousin to come from the states he's getting me the yield master II 
_
http://www.thehydrosource.com/lighting/reflectors/yield-master-ii.html#!prettyPhotoThe growing soil I am using is organic soil my mom uses for her vegetables but I recently bought soil which has like 14-17-16 is that too much nutrients? 


*The Problem:*If you could look at my leaves, the tips of the red poison have little white tips and on the Super Skunk there are like white spots or shades of white powder. I was misting them before daily using tap water. (also waiting on a ppm meter so cant tell if it is bad). I read that it could be Pwedery Mold and I want to make sure. 
I've stopped misting as well and am only misting before I wake them up. 

*What I might have done wrong: 
*I was misting them with nutrient water as I thought once the first and second set of leaves emerged it would be ok (then I read I have to wait like 3 weeks, currently the Super skunk is on nutes the rest are on tap water).
the soil I have kinda smells weird so I'm not too sure if it is good but the super skunk looks pretty healthy.

Thank you for your time and could use all the advice I can get. 
PS: sorry if I hijacked a thread or anything like that I'm new to this
Cheers.


----------



## Stefanel (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello! I am not sure if I type my problem on the right topic but I'm new on this forum and I do not have much experience with forums what so ever ...
Anyway , i have one minor problem with one of my plants : I bought some "Jack Flash #5" from sensi seeds from a shop in amsterdam and one of them , which germinated normaly , made me some problems (see the attached pictures for that).
Is there any chance in the world that this plant can survive?
Is an indoor grow , with white cold light from 4 florescent 52 watts (aprox 3k lumens each) lamps for vegetation period.
The plant is 2 weeks old (after germination) and keeping the same size since then


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

Stefanel said:


> Hello! I am not sure if I type my problem on the right topic but I'm new on this forum and I do not have much experience with forums what so ever ...
> Anyway , i have one minor problem with one of my plants : I bought some "Jack Flash #5" from sensi seeds from a shop in amsterdam and one of them , which germinated normaly , made me some problems (see the attached pictures for that).
> Is there any chance in the world that this plant can survive?
> Is an indoor grow , with white cold light from 4 florescent 52 watts (aprox 3k lumens each) lamps for vegetation period.
> ...


you need to read this https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/107992-tutorial-growing-cfls.html
and the plant looks overwatered.


----------



## guest34 (Jun 5, 2013)

soil
water every 3 days . Nutes every 2nd water
pine apple express plants
3000 watts
temps betwen 75-82
ro water 
canna terra nuets with cal mag.

other plants in room are fine but all 6 pine apple see to be having some sort of deff. 
the 6 are still budding nice for being on day 18 of flower.

anyone know for sure what they are lacking? maybe its a strain thing?


thanks for any help


any help would be great.


----------



## Purplecheezy (Aug 13, 2013)

check out this cannabis plant problem maybe someone can give it a good diagnoses, I personally think its damping off. https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/704750-mystery-problem-please-help-must.html


----------



## superbike1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, I've got three ICE that have reverted back to vegetative. The color is what is bothering me. I've attached some pics. Haven't seen this before. Any advice would be helpful. They're growing ok but could be growing faster. 400w hps... they were very ugly and I flushed them for about two or three days maybe flushing them twice a day... then they started to change color but began to grow. The leaves are reaching for the light and I have the light about 8 inches away.. temp is nice 68-78... night and day.. fan is on and they seem to WANT to grow but the colors are WEIRD. Thanks for any and all responses... Dan (superbike1)


----------



## IrishPixelPixie (Sep 23, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/728620-somebody-please-help-maiden-distress.html#post9638532 Please help me >.< Not even two weeks into veg and already there is a big problem >.< Somebody just help...


----------



## stdaghost (Oct 28, 2013)

pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


don't hit switch open that garaged door lol everyone one outside gonna want come in


----------



## Thai Sky (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi folks,I am growing indoor. Watering is once per 3 days. Growing medium is coco peat. 4-5th week of flowering. The problem is shown on the pictures. Please give an advice. I have been growing it since 6th of September. I do not want to loose it!


----------



## therazor87 (Mar 15, 2014)

*   

I know my pictures are not good but i am really new to this, and growing. they are at 11 days are the leaves looking unhealthy. Im having to water alot in the last few days, twice a day, before it was every two days. 
*


----------



## katresenvin (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello i just got this plant from a friend and i would like to grow it in a closet.
I have 5 or 6 different bed lamps and an empty bathroom, i could buy a fan and nutrients aswell as other tools. 
I am asking here for a good answer on what to do because it seems like the plant is suffering alot from the bike ride from my friends house to mine and i would really want her to grow.
Btw i dont know the age of this plant and i have a garden where she could go or as i said indoor closet.


----------



## kickdrumheart (Mar 26, 2014)

Strain: Dutch Passion Think Different
Maturity: 26 days from germination
Medium: Rapid Rooter > Hydroton in DWC buckets (modified Waterfarm)
Environment: Indoor grow tent, max temp: 84, min temp: 71, 18/6 schedule, 432 Watt T5 Light
Nutrients: Weekly dose of GH 3-Part series per the feeding chart on their website (10 ml grow, 10 ml micro, 5 ml bloom per gallon of RO water)
pH: Currently 5.7, will likely even off at 5.8-5.9 after a bit. 
PPM: 750-800

I am leaning towards a few causes: possibly too close to light - I raise a few inches; I worried the fan was too strong on the leaves so I tilted it a bit so provide less stress, potential magnesium or zinc deficiency maybe? Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated - I would really like to get this under control before it gets too out of hand. 

View attachment 3034408View attachment 3034409View attachment 3034410View attachment 3034411View attachment 3034412


----------



## Kransterdam (Mar 27, 2014)

katresenvin said:


> Hello i just got this plant from a friend and i would like to grow it in a closet.
> I have 5 or 6 different bed lamps and an empty bathroom, i could buy a fan and nutrients aswell as other tools.
> I am asking here for a good answer on what to do because it seems like the plant is suffering alot from the bike ride from my friends house to mine and i would really want her to grow.
> Btw i dont know the age of this plant and i have a garden where she could go or as i said indoor closet.
> View attachment 3029062View attachment 3029051View attachment 3029056View attachment 3029063View attachment 3029062View attachment 3029064View attachment 3029065View attachment 3029066View attachment 3029066


In my opinion this plant is owerwatered, this ollsaw couses the nutrient def.The plant could olsow use more-beter light.First you must set up the grow-room, then you bring in the plants.Before that do yore homework and read some indoor grow manual or beter a book.
Without basics your grow will never be sucssesful.


----------



## plushandyummy (Apr 8, 2014)

Can someone please help with this problem that started this morning. All of a sudden I started getting a brown spot and based on all the info I would say nitrogen. However My soil is super soil by Sub-cool. Ph level has been tested and appears to be perfect. There were two variables that changed. One I was growing this plant outside and moved it back inside because we had several days of bad weather. The day I brought them back in one of the two leaves had a very small hole in it. Like a needle or pin hole. Mosquito was on that leaf that day. Next variable was added miracle gro to it yesterday. However it has had miracle gro before


----------



## M3M3NTO (Apr 9, 2014)

Growing Indoor (custom made grow box)
Light: 3x36 watt 5600K & 1x40 watt 2700K (24/0)
Watering every 4 days with tap water (no nutes)
Soil: Bio humus mixed with burned horse manure in 3 litter pots
Veg Stage - today is 23

i have 2 seeds, one is Georgian Random seed (and he looks great for my opinion) and another one is Auto flower White Widow, my problem is with white widow, i dont like the shape of leaves and the mains steam looks very week


----------



## Sparkticus (Apr 28, 2014)

katresenvin said:


> Hello i just got this plant from a friend and i would like to grow it in a closet.
> I have 5 or 6 different bed lamps and an empty bathroom, i could buy a fan and nutrients aswell as other tools.
> I am asking here for a good answer on what to do because it seems like the plant is suffering alot from the bike ride from my friends house to mine and i would really want her to grow.
> Btw i dont know the age of this plant and i have a garden where she could go or as i said indoor closet.
> View attachment 3029062View attachment 3029051View attachment 3029056View attachment 3029063View attachment 3029062View attachment 3029064View attachment 3029065View attachment 3029066View attachment 3029066


Are those pistils at the top? Looks like it to me. No offense intended but, that is one hurting little plant on a lot of levels, dude.


----------



## wes2wright (May 17, 2014)

Please help me diagnose these plants.
I am running in peat (Klassman) perlite and vermiculite. 50-30-20

Have been using tap water aired out for few days. Scotts professional 30-10-10 at 1/3 strength with added liquid seaweed.

The larger plants are f'ing nearly 7 weeks old. clones cut from them before any signs of trouble. 

Whats confusing me is i had 1 experimental plant with organic soil (EWC and blood&bone etc) and it is showing similar signs but to a less of a degree and this plants has only been few a EWC tea


----------



## wes2wright (May 17, 2014)

more pics


----------



## wes2wright (Jun 7, 2014)

Been battling with these plants for weeks now. Been holding off flowering until get it sorted but had to flip today. It does look like a mag def (interveinal chlorosis, hard, red stems) But i have been foilar feeding calimagic. I have cuts from them in perlite hempy, peat/perlite and organic. All showing same symptoms. Is this some kind of virus?


----------



## omega81 (Jul 1, 2014)

hello, its is a autoflowering about 1 mounth old growing outdor
this strage marks started to aprear on all the leafs about a weak ago... I downt know what to do


----------



## sir-smoke-alot (Jul 9, 2014)

2* 34watt CFL's 6700k 
Temps at 30C. when lights on a 22ish when lights off
Using Amgrow Nitrosol - "Liquid plant food" (12-2-13-7)

Me and a mate are trying our hand a CFL box grows this is the one we've got set up at his place... 

Plants been moved from outdoor two indoor and has loved it so far until now... 

A bottom leaf has got two small brown patches on it and the tips off two middle leafs has small brown ends. 
The other concern is that on a bit of the new growth the tips of the leafs are bending down??? 
I could just be paranoid but I think there has been a slow on the growth. 
Today I feed half strength Nutes which are done more or less monthly as packet instructions. 

Ill put some photo's up with this post but i'm just looking for people opinions. Thanks a bunch in advance....
Stay high-


----------



## Macmac124 (Jul 12, 2014)

What wrong


----------



## Macmac124 (Jul 12, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Macmac124 (Jul 12, 2014)

In 2 gallon grow bag general organic Nute bag won't get dry what should I do


----------



## sir-smoke-alot (Jul 12, 2014)

Macmac124 said:


> In 2 gallon grow bag general organic Nute bag won't get dry what should I do



Since you said it wont get dry and by the looks of your plant its two things... 

Lack of light is somthing that looks pretty clear here because your plant is sort of skimpy and the nodes are far apart - idealisticaly you want close nodes as they are "Budding points" so in theory the more the better. 

Secondly over watering seem's to be an issue - try get an intake and an outtake fan and also a osiating fan to move air around your grow. 

Im no expert but this is what i recon will help... 

Have a gooden - Stay high


----------



## gramshollywood (Jul 26, 2014)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


ok. so grow indoors, use mills -med strength going from low to high as weeks go on.. and plants seem stable and they did not experience stress prior and suddenly plants at week 7 1/2 turn morphodite ,nothing changed other than storm than had a power outage for 8 hours during their 12 hour day.they are in a ten by ten room with 5 week plants, 750 lights, temp ave. 68 during lights off and 74 lights on, humidity is 58 to 60 average, they have halos,45 gallons barrels with 3 feeds of 5 gallons by 2 plants per 12 light,10 gallon bags.fans,drains for trays,vent system..never had hermies before..can one off light day at weeks 7 1/2 cause this?


----------



## sir-smoke-alot (Jul 26, 2014)

Please have a look at these photos and help me out with some suggestions. Im really in a pickle on what to do with this one...
Thanks in advance - Stay high


----------



## delowkey (Aug 23, 2014)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


lol thank u was a little lost glad I went thru the reviews on how to post..


----------



## d brown (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm haveing issues and have no idea why? It's indoors I water when ever I see the soil dry I have three 100 watt cfls on it


----------



## brian1002 (Sep 9, 2014)

To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
        

1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
2) Growing indoor or outdoors
3) Watering schedule
4) Growing Medium
5) What stage of growth
The more information you put in here the better diagnosis you will get.

Indoor grow, in loft space
no watering schedule its in DWC can drink as it wishes
rockwool, an clay pellets
its pobs a couple weeks from flower
and im using tap water with a ppm of about 335

its my first grow and all has been well untill the last week or so when leafs started to get yellow/brown an crispy from the bottom to the middle of the plant, i think it was a cal or mag issue so have now added calmag plant magic to the mix to try n remedy the issue, i no the humidity was a bit low that day but is normaly well within a good range of 40% - 60% i have a home made C02 generator and nutes shown would just like a second opinion really, Do you think i have done the rite thing for this girl ?


----------



## screwcamp (Sep 21, 2014)

reignman said:


> Heeellllppp!! using 20 litre Ikon oxypot however only using 13 litres of water, sensi grow 2 part nute, pk 13-14, big bud finished,(end of week 4) now in week 5.5 of flower. Was promised help and have been left to it and aint got a clue whats going on with these leaves! pH is sitting between 5.5 and 5.8. Not sure about ppm but definately not over 1000ppm. Have a look at pics....need some feedback asap!!!


looks like heat stress to me cool it off and see wat helps


----------



## brian1002 (Sep 21, 2014)

thanks man its not very offen it gets that high in there 9 times out of 10 it more around the 24c - 27c range it seems to have picked back up in the last two weeks since adding the calmag to the mix but thanks for your reply man an il keep an eye on the temp


----------



## screwcamp (Sep 23, 2014)

glad to opionate help good luck on your growing ventures


----------



## Mullowman (Sep 29, 2014)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...





rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


Hi,my plant has curled up leaves,only some though. I used coco didnt flush fell into some issues so I flushed. Then like most newbies overwatered. After seeing what was happening I stopped water for a few days,played around with ph and ppm it startrd to grow again.

Now it seems to be going ok except for some slight leaf curling...
And its closer to middle of leaf not ends or tips but right where the fingers meet?..

its bubba kush 28 days from seed .. I run a 400w fridge hps in invincible grow nutes , watrr temp is 19 celcius.. ph 5.8
I was running water once a day.. but seemed a bit papery feeling so I upped to three a day .... .. two pics are 4 days apart..
25th then 29th sep 2014


rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...





rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


Hi..
I have bubba kush am new to this and keen as for a while first pic is day 25 from seed* 6 days of germ*..
after having some initial ph ppm problems I now have some leaf curling at the joins of the fingers.. 
I felt they weren'tbeing watered enough because the leaves felt a bit dryish soft.. so I upped water to three a day not one.
I use invincible grow nutes ..
coco only.. yes it got flushed ..eventually
water 19.5 Celsius
ph 5.8 ish tends to climb
same as ppm tends to climb
ppm is 500 - 700..
Question1
Why are leaves curling.?
Question 2 
Is this good growth overall for 29 days in ground?
Question 3 
is bubba a short plant?? Is the growth from pic one to pic 3 acceptable for 4 days??? 
Thanks for any help 
One Love


----------



## brian1002 (Oct 2, 2014)

hi, looks like some sort of stress on the plant could be over watering or could be to much or to little nutes, but if ur running on 500 - 700 ppm maybe thats the issue if ur plant is only like a month old or so mayb try droping the nutes a little an make sure u let your medium dry out good b4 you give another good watering your roots need to air too  an most kush strains can grow pretty tall from what iv read so maybe read up on low stress training metherds hope i was of some help to you


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 2, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> hi, looks like some sort of stress on the plant could be over watering or could be to much or to little nutes, but if ur running on 500 - 700 ppm maybe thats the issue if ur plant is only like a month old or so mayb try droping the nutes a little an make sure u let your medium dry out good b4 you give another good watering your roots need to air too  an most kush strains can grow pretty tall from what iv read so maybe read up on low stress training metherds hope i was of some help to you


Thanks mate... helped heaps..
I believe u make sense


----------



## brian1002 (Oct 2, 2014)

no probs hope thing pick up an go well for u happy growing !


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 2, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> no probs hope thing pick up an go well for u happy growing !


Im replacing coco with clay balls today .. do I still have to flush clay balls of salts multiple times during use ..like coco?


----------



## brian1002 (Oct 3, 2014)

na, i think if ur already past the hand watering stage, u should be good with just the one good wash.. id boil them things up for like 20 mins make sure there cleaned good..an then u should b good for the rest of ur grow ! im goin to giv mine a flush thru this week b4 i put on flower as i had to hand water mine at the begin for a few week till my roots hit the water so i wanna make sure its rinsed b4 i start new mix


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 5, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> na, i think if ur already past the hand watering stage, u should be good with just the one good wash.. id boil them things up for like 20 mins make sure there cleaned good..an then u should b good for the rest of ur grow ! im goin to giv mine a flush thru this week b4 i put on flower as i had to hand water mine at the begin for a few week till my roots hit the water so i wanna make sure its rinsed b4 i start new mix



How often should I be watering with clay balls??growth seems to have slowed.. very bushy though 200mm high but has like 12 branches .its hard to view to main stem


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 5, 2014)

I am at day 40 of veg bubba is only 250 mm high but has 18 thick branches. Main stem is very thick from top to bottom .internode spacing is 7 sections at that height!!
does all this sound normal?
also on close inspection of leaf it seems to have like a yellow mottle look ?any thoughts


----------



## brian1002 (Oct 6, 2014)

im really not sure about this as im in hydroponic so mine hav water there when ever it wants it but im sure ur find something on here to tell u that but on a guess i would think that they dry out pretty fast so maybe once or twice a day ? but plz try do some looking up on here cause i could well b wrong


----------



## brian1002 (Oct 6, 2014)

yh all sounds normal, as for the clones they should yellow off in time thats the plants way of getting the energy to make the new roots, it takes it from its reserve in a move to servie


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 6, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> im really not sure about this as im in hydroponic so mine hav water there when ever it wants it but im sure ur find something on here to tell u that but on a guess i would think that they dry out pretty fast so maybe once or twice a day ? but plz try do some looking up on here cause i could well b wrong


Thsks mate


----------



## brian1002 (Oct 15, 2014)

no probs did u get things sorted out man ?


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 15, 2014)

Yea


brian1002 said:


> no probs did u get things sorted out man ?



Workedwell ...
dropped to twice a day and bushing a bit more ..nicer overall..
thanks again


----------



## DWC-GROWER (Oct 17, 2014)

I am growing in a deep water culture (Under Current System to be exact) set up and I just flipped it to Flower 3 days ago. My leafs are stating to yellow in the middle of the plan and I can not figure out why. I am running 10 lights with 8 HPS and 2 Metal Halide (1000w each) 

1) *Picture of the plants are included. *
2) Growing indoor
3) Water is - "Filtered" from tap, reservoir tank (300gal), flushed it completely during Vegg to Flower flip
4) Deep Water Culture (under current) 
5) 3rd Day into Flower (39th Total)

- I am running a 67 degree water tempreture
- 77 degree day 61 degree night temperatures (its GDP so they said Indica likes it colder, esp during flowering stage) 
- The monitor is set to 1500 C02 PPMs but the reader reads between 900 - 1300 most of the time
- Current PPM reading is at 400
- PH trying to stabilize to 5.8 but it recently went down to 5.3 and i am working it to bring back up slowly.


----------



## crawlintbss (Oct 19, 2014)

1. See below
2. Indoor closet grow CFL Only. 10 -23w 5000k plants kept within 2-3inches
3. watered about every 2-3days pending finger test and weight test
4. Was started in MG Potting mix as seedlings with no problems. Currently transplanted to larger buckets and MG Organic potting mix w/ perlite yesterday morning ( day 9 )
5. Veg- Day 10

Noticed these spots showing up on my biggest one going right now. Nothing yesterday when transplanted into MG Organic soil. slight yellow/white color. slighty shiny sheen ring around the coloring as well( sap or possible healing) i see some slight cupping as well in the picture. All other 4 repots show no problems so i dont think its shock or soil change. Was very careful to not touch plant to lights either so im pretty sure i didnt do that either. Prominent on the right single blade leaf. Left side has tiny spot as you can see in overhead shot. No nutes fed of any sort yet until week 2 or 3 of veg unless this is a sign of a deffic.

Any help would be great. Much love!


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 19, 2014)

Di


crawlintbss said:


> 1. See below
> 2. Indoor closet grow CFL Only. 10 -23w 5000k plants kept within 2-3inches
> 3. watered about every 2-3days pending finger test and weight test
> 4. Was started in MG Potting mix as seedlings with no problems. Currently transplanted to larger buckets and MG Organic potting mix w/ perlite yesterday morning ( day 9 )
> ...


d

Sorry cant help ya.. but if more was like that probs a problem.. but if all seems well in next few days.. then dont worry.. stick to your plan..
.. 
While im here does anyone know if its good or bad thing to spray a week epsom soloution on seedlings and clones in every second water or so


----------



## dennis1946 (Oct 20, 2014)

MRMIXIT said:


> i need help my plants are in week 4 of growth and the leaves are turning downwards and i dont know why


----------



## brian1002 (Oct 20, 2014)

i probs wouldnt spary epsom on cuttings/seedlings untill they hav a nice little roots system showing might burn them


----------



## extracheese (Oct 27, 2014)

II can't figure out what I am doing wrong. I am growing in 100% co co under a CFL and using GH nutes. This seed was started with 3 others. While the others had this problem as well, they responded to additional nitrogen. This one has not. This one started with one foot in the grave when no true leave appeared, just the cotyledon leaves. This is the only seed I have of this strain so don't want to bail on it. Help me Obi wan. You're my only hope.


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 27, 2014)

extracheese said:


> View attachment 3281702 II can't figure out what I am doing wrong. I am growing in 100% co co under a CFL and using GH nutes. This seed was started with 3 others. While the others had this problem as well, they responded to additional nitrogen. This one has not. This one started with one foot in the grave when no true leave appeared, just the cotyledon leaves. This is the only seed I have of this strain so don't want to bail on it. Help me Obi wan. You're my only hope.



Dont use nutes man!! Just phd water . Keep moist but not too much..idea is to make them search for water at this stage to create root ball.. once past seedling and into veg then give nutes...


----------



## extracheese (Oct 27, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Dont use nutes man!! Just phd water . Keep moist but not too much..idea is to make them search for water at this stage to create root ball.. once past seedling and into veg then give nutes...


thanks man. How many sets of leaves before I should start adding nutes?


----------



## brian1002 (Oct 28, 2014)

let it grow another set of fresh leafs or two, then start on a light nute mix and build up slowly


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 28, 2014)

extracheese said:


> thanks man. How many sets of leaves before I should start adding nutes?


Im not 100% sure as im fairly new but at least 2 to 4 sets of leaves before adding. 
I have bk going now and found it hates too much nutes and water
eg 
full strength nutes twice a day bad

Half strength once a day and ph of 5.8 u can almost watch it grow...
..
big question is did you FLUSH the coco first??

I ran into heaps of problems because I didn't..!! 
I end up changing to clay balls


----------



## extracheese (Oct 31, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> let it grow another set of fresh leafs or two, then start on a light nute mix and build up slowly


thanks!


----------



## crawlintbss (Nov 2, 2014)

1) *PICTURE OF PLANT BELOW. Random Bag seeds.*
2) Growing indoor Tent w/ scrubber and humidity controlled room
3) Watering schedule - every other day to every day.
4) Growing Medium - Seeded in MG potting mix , transplanted to MG Organic w/ 30% perlite on day 6. Had some slight overfert probs due to the time release ferts in the solo cup size from the MG. That leveled out after a week and a flush
5) Veg - day 27
6) Water only. no nutes. Phd to 6.5

4 Plants under 280w of CFL. 3 1 gal pots, 1 - 2 gal pot. Recently a few days ago one of my plant started showing some spotting that was slightly silvery/gold colored. then it progressed to these tiny copperish dots all over the leaves. It happened on lower fans first but now has moved to showing on new growth ( only days old ). This started on 1 plant and im not seeing it on 3 of the 4 plants. The only plant with no signs of any problems seems to be a different type of plant, the leaf shape and look is different from the other 3. Any help would be greatly apprecaited.

No signs of infestation of any sort. Ive seen maybe 5 tiny tiny gnats but ive killed them. ive pulled the plants from teh pots and no signs of maggots or larva. so i dont think its thripe. Could root bound cause this? I was planning to transplant this weekend but when this popped up a few days ago i wanst sure. but upon pulling plant from pot, they deffinitely need bigger pots. roots didnt look bad tho. nice new root growth with hairs. 

Ive done some research and possible Mag issue but not sure. The big leaves have pretty much dried up and died now from so much damage. Im now worried about my nice new growth getting these spots. they are showing from the underside of the leaves now as well.

Last 2 waterings i added epsom salt if possible mag issue. my 2 gal plant was the last to show this issue and the most im worried about. its lowest fans are starting to yellow too. really showing mag now or maybe nitrogen?

Any help would be greatly apprecaited as im hoping to save these as i planned to flip to sex in a week.

PICS:
Day 24 - pics of my 1 gal plants both with issue
   goldish silver look to it

day 25 - 1gal
 
day 25 - 2gal - big plant
   these are worrying me the most now. they are popping up all over. almost to the newest growth shooting out.
day 26 - 2gal Big plant - still showing the same spots. some are slightly darker and showing on underside of leaves.
 lowest (first seedling set of fans ) are showing this now too. finally saying it wants some nitrogen , or mag issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 2, 2014)

crawlintbss said:


> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT BELOW. Random Bag seeds.*
> 2) Growing indoor Tent w/ scrubber and humidity controlled room
> 3) Watering schedule - every other day to every day.
> 4) Growing Medium - Seeded in MG potting mix , transplanted to MG Organic w/ 30% perlite on day 6. Had some slight overfert probs due to the time release ferts in the solo cup size from the MG. That leveled out after a week and a flush
> ...


Hi.. 
try looking at a ph chart and cannabis nutrient uptake at diff ph levels.. im no expert but any info that helps.. . Sorry cant help further...
do u use foliar feed?


----------



## crawlintbss (Nov 2, 2014)

No foliar feeding. I have few charts and when ive checked soil ph its always been around 6.6 after watering which should be okay for uptake. 

Its really looking like a calcium lockout / deff? 

What can i use to do a quick helping with? I have epsom salt and unsulf molasses on hand right now


----------



## brian1002 (Nov 7, 2014)

i would say that looks like a calmag issue of poss a ph issue, r u using a digi ph pen of a manual kit..i had same prob in a bubbler bucket it started as a calmag issue, and then went to a ph issue, as my ph digi pen needed to be calibrated so deff two things to check on there.. good luck man !


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 9, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> i would say that looks like a calmag issue of poss a ph issue, r u using a digi ph pen of a manual kit..i had same prob in a bubbler bucket it started as a calmag issue, and then went to a ph issue, as my ph digi pen needed to be calibrated so deff two things to check on there.. good luck man !



Hey man just thought I d throw up my bk u helped me on a while back..
turned to flower 7 days ago..
going good I think. Any thoughts.


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 9, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Hey man just thought I d throw up my bk u helped me on a while back..
> turned to flower 7 days ago..
> going good I think. Any thoughts. View attachment 3290160View attachment 3290158


also have a look at internode spacing..!! How do you tip a plant like this if you counting spaces ??


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 9, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Hey man just thought I d throw up my bk u helped me on a while back..
> turned to flower 7 days ago..
> going good I think. Any thoughts. View attachment 3290160View attachment 3290158


also have a look at internode spacing..!! How do you tip a plant like this if you counting spaces ??


----------



## brian1002 (Nov 10, 2014)

awesome man shes looking great !!  happy days, should start to see some nice buttons forming in the next week or so well done mate..and im not sure wot u mean by "tip a plant" mate do u mean top ??


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 10, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> awesome man shes looking great !!  happy days, should start to see some nice buttons forming in the next week or so well done mate..and im not sure wot u mean by "tip a plant" mate do u mean top ??


Yeah top it .....
cheers man


----------



## brian1002 (Nov 10, 2014)

if u have already started to flower her mate, i would say leave topping it this time as all the stongest bud they will grow are in the tops that are already there now, i would suggest topping is best done in early to mid veg stage, and not to go over bored only top ever couple of nodes..NOT EVERY ONE, this gives the plant a chance to recover from the stress. that bout the best advise i can give u on that one my friend


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 10, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> if u have already started to flower her mate, i would say leave topping it this time as all the stongest bud they will grow are in the tops that are already there now, i would suggest topping is best done in early to mid veg stage, and not to go over bored only top ever couple of nodes..NOT EVERY ONE, this gives the plant a chance to recover from the stress. that bout the best advise i can give u on that one my friend


Does pushing bud sites down under screen stress plant??
should I stop tucking them under and let her do its thing.??and leaves seem pretty dense should I trim some to allow light through? Or just let it go ? I counted around thirty decent bud sites already


----------



## brian1002 (Nov 10, 2014)

it will stress her a lil bit yes but nothing to bad really a lil bit of stress could help her produce more resins also keeping humidity low around 40% - 50% helps in that process too..so ur call on that really man. think i would just spread them nicely now if ur using a screen and let her do her thing, only pick out leafs from places you have a few covering bud sites.. as they need the lights yes but they also need there leafs at this stage they will use them as energy in the last couple of flush weeks. they should start to yellow out towards the end stages, just keep ur eye on them and any that look dead just give them a light tug if there ready to full away they will with the smallest of pulls on them.


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 10, 2014)

brian1002 said:


> it will stress her a lil bit yes but nothing to bad really a lil bit of stress could help her produce more resins also keeping humidity low around 40% - 50% helps in that process too..so ur call on that really man. think i would just spread them nicely now if ur using a screen and let her do her thing, only pick out leafs from places you have a few covering bud sites.. as they need the lights yes but they also need there leafs at this stage they will use them as energy in the last couple of flush weeks. they should start to yellow out towards the end stages, just keep ur eye on them and any that look dead just give them a light tug if there ready to full away they will with the smallest of pulls on them.


very informative .. thank u bro pretty much just been trying to expose bud sites without removing leaves..


----------



## brian1002 (Nov 10, 2014)

thats awesome man just wot u want to be doing really, as if u need to clear a few out for in the middle area of ur lil girl dont be scared to..just keep it to a small amount just to let that bit of light down thru


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

Can any one help me!! I've just started grow in a grow tent with a 600w mh light anyway my seedling had yellow tips on the bottom set of leafs and over night all the leaves have be affected??? Can anyone help me with this ?im just using a cheap potting mix with some blood and bone is it ! Would the blood&bone be the problem ????


----------



## SheepsBlood (Nov 11, 2014)

Your soil is a salt block! Flush Flush Flush Flush Flush or just kill them all and start over, their looking a bit immature so probably easier to just start over rather than risking getting hermies from the stress or poor quality


----------



## SheepsBlood (Nov 11, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Hey man just thought I d throw up my bk u helped me on a while back..
> turned to flower 7 days ago..
> going good I think. Any thoughts. View attachment 3290160View attachment 3290158


How did you get such tight spacing??? 24/on lighting?


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> Your soil is a salt block! Flush Flush Flush Flush Flush or just kill them all and start over, their looking a bit immature so probably easier to just start over rather than risking getting hermies from the stress or poor quality



How often do you reckon I flush them ? I'd prefer to keep them be coz where I'm from (aus) it's hard to get seeds hahaha


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 11, 2014)

Bkie said:


> How often do you reckon I flush them ? I'd prefer to keep them be coz where I'm from (aus) it's hard to get seeds hahaha


Actually Im in oz and find it easy to buy from net..
anything....
I got bk.. cheese.. ogk seeds delivered


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

What site do you use and what kinda prices ?


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.cannabisseedsforsale.com/Index.aspx
google discount codes for this site too I found $5 off coupon..
guaranteed delivery works for me


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah man that looks good haha and cheap


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 15, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> How did you get such tight spacing??? 24/on lighting?


Yeah 24 on 400w hps..
my room measures 1m x 500 x1200 total grow space..


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 15, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Yeah 24 on 400w hps..
> my room measures 1m x 500 x1200 total grow space..


I would of went 600 but heat is a issue for me so I usd glass shelves from fridge to make a kinda cooltube setup above plant..
ie bulb is boxed in with glass shelves and ducted separately.
and the light in such a space pretty much on par with the sun I think like 80000 lux @ plant height ..I believe the closer u can get to sun strength the better internodal spacing


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 15, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> ow did you get such tight spacing??? 24/on lighting?


Do as sheepsblood says fkush the living shit out of It...
it should survive.. but may have problems with hermies n stunting ..
my suggestion put them outside and let mother nature take over.. she should prosper..
its just down to luck now my friend


----------



## Bokie (Nov 16, 2014)

I got this plant off a mate and I was just wondering if any one knows what's up with it beside its in a little pot ?


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 16, 2014)

Seriously...
get a better pic..
but if I had to guess with no info at all ..
I would say combo of heat and too much water.. or one or other


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 16, 2014)

I cant see bu


Mullowman said:


> Seriously...
> get a better pic..
> but if I had to guess with no info at all ..
> I would say combo of heat and too much water.. or one or other


r


I cant see burnt leaves.. 
dead leaves or any leaf damage besides wilting..
so I would assume too much heat because it seems ok other than wilting..
or if it was tranplanted tap roots were damaged ..
idk any one correct me please


----------



## SheepsBlood (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like it needs water ha!


----------



## SheepsBlood (Nov 16, 2014)

Root bound? Fully locked up? Shat, put up some better pics please


----------



## SheepsBlood (Nov 16, 2014)

Bokie said:


> How often do you reckon I flush them ? I'd prefer to keep them be coz where I'm from (aus) it's hard to get seeds hahaha


I flush at each life cycle end of veg, end of initial budding (2-3 weeks), after budding (2-3 weeks), then last flush after ripening. Then cut, dry, cure... Or dry,cut, cure 

Or flush at any point you see bad issues. Ex: leaf burn
After flushing you can feed at half strength. Also, if your not already using an EC/TDS/PPM meter and a PH meter, get them. Doesn't matter if your in soil, you need to feed at the correct PPM AND PH to prevent issues.


----------



## JackHererSki (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello all. I am growing 3 plants:
Strawberry (something)
In:
5 gallon buckets with Sta-Green Moisture Max all purpose (0.14, 0.11, 0.08 with a few pinches of bonemeal, bloodmeal, and epsom salt. In 5 galllon buckets. 

Plants were transplanted about 3 weeks into flower from 1.2 gallon pots 

400 W HPS cool tube.

Oscillating fan and open window for airflow. (working on ventilation)

I dont have exact temperatures but around 70-80f during day and 60-65f at night

Lights are 13-11 from seed. 

about 8 weeks life/ 5 weeks since I saw preflowers

water with well water when needed, every 3rd watering add Superthrive

I suspect potassium deficiency, but I need expert advice.


----------



## Bokie (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey guy I repotted them and that seem robe looking better but does anyone know what's the go with the purple stems and I just put them in Canna terra(they were in cheap potting mix) will this help them ?


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 20, 2014)

Bokie said:


> Hey guy I repotted them and that seem robe looking better but does anyone know what's the go with the purple stems and I just put them in Canna terra(they were in cheap potting mix) will this help them ? View attachment 3296685View attachment 3296686


Looks much better ..

.
purple stems im led to believe are a trait of some strains...
However...
it usually means nutrient uptake...
eg if you top a plant the closest leaves to it turn purple due to fact plant thinks its damaged and sends more nutes to the area.. or it could be less nutes to area.. either way its nutes..
with your one I would up the nutes a touch to see if it clears up


----------



## Bokie (Nov 20, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> Looks much better ..
> 
> .
> purple stems im led to believe are a trait of some strains...
> ...


Yeah I'm going to but terra veg in a couple of day! Hopefully that will do the trip man and yeah it might be the strain coz I have no Idea what kind it is hahaha


----------



## SheepsBlood (Nov 21, 2014)

This will help you define your issue

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/81266-cannabis-plant-pest-problem-solver-pictorial.html


----------



## etssssssssssssssssssss (Nov 22, 2014)

Does my plant look healthy? Indoors, under cfl and is in vegetative stage


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 22, 2014)

etssssssssssssssssssss said:


> Does my plant look healthy? Indoors, under cfl and is in vegetative stage
> View attachment 3298865 View attachment 3298866


How old is it?? 
It looks ok for about a week or so
..
why coco n ball mix.??
I had similiar mix but had a heap of problems..
.
like nute lock.. overwatering..


----------



## SheepsBlood (Nov 24, 2014)

A week? I can never crack from seed and get that in a week. That is what I usually see in a week of outdoors but not under CFL's.

BTW, looks very healthy.


----------



## Mullowman (Nov 24, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> A week? I can never crack from seed and get that in a week. That is what I usually see in a week of outdoors but not under CFL's.
> 
> BTW, looks very healthy.



Yeah it is hard to crack in a week. 
But was questioning age because it looks like its older due to centre stem looking like its aged .. possibly stunted growth.. idk .
maybe its 3 months old .. I have about 5 the same that I threw outdoors because it never grew .. yes looked healthy but just stayed the same.. put em outside they pumped up huge but were all hermies.. bushy ..but shit aftrr 6 months bout 4 inches bigger tbough


----------



## Mullowman (Dec 8, 2014)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


help what is wrong! ! I flushed two days with ph water .. this happened !!!any ideas


----------



## Mullowman (Jan 18, 2015)

Bokie said:


> Yeah man that looks good haha and cheap


Breeders boutique and herbies ...also to oz...


----------



## 401bigsm0ke (Mar 28, 2015)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


pictures from last nite first 3 these plants are indoors in fox farm, soil happy frog
watering every 2 days a quarter of a party cup of water watering when pots are dry and light 
got sum bad advice told to give light nutes gave 1/8 of recommended dose of biotaincare after being in happy frog for 10 days these plants are 18 days maybe nineteen days 

anyways these are pics from right now 
last 3 are recent pics

all plants were fine before i watered maybe 1 or 2 suffered earlly early stage of over watering but 4 plants after 2 days of watering with light light nutes have light green nute burns. and are drooping to the floor its been over 2 days from watering and now there drooping badly what do i do..."? please help plants were fine before nutes had no green growth bushing out now there looking really bad are they gonna makeit if i let sitt for couple more days to get good wet dry cycle and flush em out with ph water thanks


----------



## 401bigsm0ke (Mar 28, 2015)

wrong pics i think first three are from today   
from yesterday


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 29, 2015)

15 1/2 plants. (one twin sour diesel)
placed dry seed in wet hole 29 days ago
peat 3 inch pots jiffy starting soil wet with 3 drops superthrive - 1 cap grow big in 1 gallon tap water most popped the next day all 15 planted are still doing good (were)
3 rows of five each under twin tube 4' florescent 2900 lumen 6500k t-8 light kept appox 1/2 to 3/4 inch above highest growth in row.
1.5 gallon containers.
FFOF soil
water water feed schedule. all fox farm
1 cap grow big
1 cap tiger bloom
1 cap big bloom 
Last watering was three days ago with feed above 4 days prior to that.
I water with tap water let rest about 4 days between and nutes mixed fresh each time.
water and soil were both ph 6.7ish at last watering.
We are having an issue with the city water the last couple of days (wife says it smells moldy and we are bottle sucking at the moment) I didn't notice it when water was refilled after last feed but I suspect.
Been working on flower cabinet and wasn't paying quite as good attention since they have been doing so well.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Apr 5, 2015)

Mullowman said:


> help what is wrong! ! I flushed two days with ph water .. this happened !!!any ideas


Are you saying this happened in two days?
Ask yourself ...
Lights too close?
What is my temperature?

Just looks like light burn to me


----------



## GrowPops (Apr 5, 2015)

Not exactly, I know I had some light burn on three plants due to actually getting into the bulbs and it was only select leaves. I am not saying its not light burn because I do keep them 1" above. The burn happened because I didn't get in the room early enough and they grew like mad that night (2nd night after feed). These spots are on the lower leaves and I did not notice them for two days after that watering and they continued to grow for a couple more days. Never continued into the new growth and It doesn't seem to be spreading. I switched to bottled spring water for a watering and just watered this morning with tap water (a little better municipal quality) after installing a new purification system.


----------



## Seanysmokes (May 19, 2015)

Hi guys, please help! Tangerine dream barneys farm.300w vipar led, Using coco with a+b, calmag and ph at 5.8-5.9. Only feeding low nutes 5ml per 4ltr never used high doses. Vegged till pistils showed, switched 12/12 23 days ago only had one bloom feed so far but problem was noticed before nute change. Problem started at very top around bud but now moving to other bud sites. I thought maybe bleaching but not sure am now thinking a bit more serious than just lights too close they're between 6-10 inches above top of plant. Sorry for going on but more info the better I guess. First pic is main cola and second pic is a side branch.


----------



## Corps.bud (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm growing indoors and I water every 2 days. I just gave a pinch of 14-14-14 and started warm light CFL's yesterday.

Problem is that it's dying from the oldest leaves. The first and 2nd set. The 3rd set started to get yellow tips. Need help please


----------



## BigBangTheoryy (Jun 11, 2015)

http://postimg.org/image/449efup23/
http://postimg.org/image/7h03h4muv/
http://postimg.org/image/9w9imzyvv/

Hello everyone, they are 4week old since seed ( autoflowering) in soil/peat/perlit fed with hesi tnt and hesi bloom , in 2 out of 4 of them have this yellow on edge of leaves.. what is this? i think its overheating or underfeeding Can someone give me advice... i really dont want big problems later this is my only way of making medicine for my wife with epilepsy


----------



## midsidemafia (Jun 13, 2015)

Not sure what's wrong with it new leaf has lighter colored spots and some are twisting I think it might be a mag deficiency
Strain:
Emerald Triangle - Bubba Cheese Auto

Age:
9 days out of the soil

Lights:
96 watts T5HO

Temps:
stays in 70's

Pot Size:
8 inch 1/2 gallon
I know it's small trying to keep the plant small hoping for pollen to breed with

Soil:
FFOF

Water:
ph 6.8 only when pot is lite and dry

Nutes:
no


----------



## midsidemafia (Jun 14, 2015)

To anyone having the same problems like this it ended up being a mag deficiency causing the new leaf to twist and the spots on the leaf ended up being from the FFOF being too hot for this strain


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 15, 2015)

I got one for you guys its from a random bag seed grown in coco core at ph 6.1 plenty of fresh air and humidity controlled. All my plants are nice and green except for this little retard any thoughts? It's not that yellow btw its the way the light hits it but its close.


----------



## Ganjanaiza (Aug 31, 2015)

6 days from germinated, watering every 2 days with small amount of water... as you can see one has some kinda spots (after taking picture, it got a bit more) and the second one actually does not have it... 

Could you tell me what's up with them?


----------



## Tonystephen (Sep 15, 2015)

Someone help what am I doing wrong? I don't water her till she runs out the bottom could that be it ? Or something else ?? Leaves look even more purple today and the inner leaves seem to be a bit wilted round the edges first day of flowering 12/12 set up thanks


----------



## Tonystephen (Sep 15, 2015)

Tonystephen said:


> Someone help what am I doing wrong? I don't water her till she runs out the bottom could that be it ? Or something else ?? Leaves look even more purple today and the inner leaves seem to be a bit wilted round the edges first day of flowering 12/12 set up thanks


Had spider mites 2weeks ago sorted that with terminator


----------



## Tonystephen (Sep 15, 2015)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...





rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


 Help she is 6weeks from seed 2nd day of flower I water her nutes every other day is this too much? Also don't think I water her enough as she never has wash off


----------



## Dowdy75 (Dec 20, 2015)

Why is my plant a foot tall as you can see with huge stems with a single leave I have a 300w white and blue light and a 150 white light both CFL


----------



## SheepsBlood (Jan 1, 2016)

Dowdy75 said:


> View attachment 3568572
> Why is my plant a foot tall as you can see with huge stems with a single leave I have a 300w white and blue light and a 150 white light both CFL


I am not going to down CFL. I have done it in the past. VERY LONG TIME AGO
Though I can think of 2 things here. Genetics is one or a pheno of that strain, and distance of bulbs is another. 
CFL's pretty much need to be just above the plant. Inches
As for genetics. I have 2 OG Kush from Royal Queen Seeds and both look like this one. While every strain I have other than the OG's look much more full and not so stretchy.
Best thing to do would be to top it. Get the lights closer if you can without burning. When she starts to recover from the first topping... Top it again. Then again. 
You can always re-pot it also to get that first set of leaves a bit closer to the base of the soil in order to give it more support.


----------



## Northern haze (Jan 4, 2016)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


1.
2. Indoors 
3.as a newbie i flooded her for her whole life. As of this passed month she now gets water when the soil looks dry on top and slightly moist underneath. 
4.regular potting soil. Not time release. 
5. Flowering. 
6. 
7. 8. CFL./led lighting array. 
9. Just the one plant 

Is this normal or should i be performing cpr? 
Thank you


----------



## Northern haze (Jan 4, 2016)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


1.View attachment 3578625
2. Indoors 
3.as a newbie i flooded her for her whole life. As of this passed month she now gets water when the soil looks dry on top and slightly moist underneath. 
4.regular potting soil. Not time release. 
5. Flowering. 
6. View attachment 3578627
7. View attachment 35786318. CFL./led lighting array. 
9. Just the one plant 

Is this normal or should i be performing cpr? 
Thank you


----------



## Dowdy75 (Jan 8, 2016)

SheepsBlood said:


> I am not going to down CFL. I have done it in the past. VERY LONG TIME AGO
> Though I can think of 2 things here. Genetics is one or a pheno of that strain, and distance of bulbs is another.
> CFL's pretty much need to be just above the plant. Inches
> As for genetics. I have 2 OG Kush from Royal Queen Seeds and both look like this one. While every strain I have other than the OG's look much more full and not so stretchy.
> ...


You were bang on she is a kush stiript her down now she's showing little branches thanks pal


----------



## 3rdworldgrower (Jan 24, 2016)

Growing indoors, in a home made grow tent, running 10 x 23w CFL's overhead and 2 on clamp reflectors, growing in a mix of organic compost fertilizer, nicaraguan soil, lava rock.

Plant is in second week of veg, she was FIMmed on thursday. New leaves seem to be canoeing and clawing, and generally has a little wilted look, was watered on thursday, soil seems ok for another day but i don't want to rush watering her, sprayed her with a little foliar feed fertilizer.

Temperature seems good for a tropical country, she has plenty of ventilation and lights are around 8 inches above her. She normally looks a little like this going to sleep but she was always waking up all perky and pointing up...

Pics below show plant, canoeing, and medium used with values (in spanish)

Thanks for any and all help

   

Fertilizers


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2016)

3rdworldgrower said:


> Growing indoors, in a home made grow tent, running 10 x 23w CFL's overhead and 2 on clamp reflectors, growing in a mix of organic compost fertilizer, nicaraguan soil, lava rock.
> 
> Plant is in second week of veg, she was FIMmed on thursday. New leaves seem to be canoeing and clawing, and generally has a little wilted look, was watered on thursday, soil seems ok for another day but i don't want to rush watering her, sprayed her with a little foliar feed fertilizer.
> 
> ...


make your own thread people typically dont read these.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 24, 2016)

Need some info folks I've grown all kinds of plants and
Never seen roots like this (except potatoes.) 
Found the runt of the liter that wasn't drinking fluids dead few days ago late in flower bout 6/7weeks.


----------



## EmilyChung (Feb 24, 2016)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


is She healthy?
i saw the leaves growing with some black colour since they came out from the seed.
i am really worried about her now.
please help.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2016)

EmilyChung said:


> View attachment 3616285 View attachment 3616286 View attachment 3616287
> 
> is She healthy?
> i saw the leaves growing with some black colour since they came out from the seed.
> ...


its really really best to make your own thread people are more likely to see a new thread pop up and give advice rather than continue on this thread which has 17 pages of random people talking


----------



## EmilyChung (Feb 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> its really really best to make your own thread people are more likely to see a new thread pop up and give advice rather than continue on this thread which has 17 pages of random people talking


i have already made a new thread now，i just thought this thread is for planter to seeking help


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

EmilyChung said:


> i have already made a new thread now，i just thought this thread is for planter to seeking help


Nah no one really looks at it
I do cause newbies come looking for website support


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 25, 2016)

EmilyChung said:


> View attachment 3616285 View attachment 3616286 View attachment 3616287
> 
> is She healthy?
> i saw the leaves growing with some black colour since they came out from the seed.
> ...


I think it's just some of the seeds membrane still stuck leave her in the light for a 2-3 days should come right off. Good luck


----------



## EmilyChung (Feb 25, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> I think it's just some of the seeds membrane still stuck leave her in the light for a 2-3 days should come right off. Good luck


Okay,thx!✺◟(∗❛ัᴗ❛ั∗)◞✺


----------



## SheepsBlood (Mar 9, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3616223 Need some info folks I've grown all kinds of plants and
> Never seen roots like this (except potatoes.)
> Found the runt of the liter that wasn't drinking fluids dead few days ago late in flower bout 6/7weeks.


*

ROOTKNOT *
*Go to Amazon or your local shop and get some Beneficial Nematodes
10 Million Live Beneficial Nematodes Sf - Fungus Gnat/Rootknot Gall Exterminator
*


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 10, 2016)

EmilyChung said:


> Okay,thx!✺◟(∗❛ัᴗ❛ั∗)◞✺


What happened to your baby


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 10, 2016)

SheepsBlood said:


> *
> ROOTKNOT *
> *Go to Amazon or your local shop and get some Beneficial Nematodes*
> *10 Million Live Beneficial Nematodes Sf - Fungus Gnat/Rootknot Gall Exterminator*


Thanks a lot for the info I'll look into these


----------



## EmilyChung (Mar 12, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> What happened to your baby


she is healthy now))))


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 12, 2016)

EmilyChung said:


> she is healthy now))))View attachment 3629553


Glad to hear the good news. She's looking lovely happy growing.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 12, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3616223 Need some info folks I've grown all kinds of plants and
> Never seen roots like this (except potatoes.)
> Found the runt of the liter that wasn't drinking fluids dead few days ago late in flower bout 6/7weeks.


Nematodes, and not the good kind. This is the reason I stopped growing in the ground here in South Fl.


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Mar 13, 2016)

Soil
Indoor
Water about 3 days
3 plants in total have problems
2 photos per plant
First 2 plants are about 2-3 weeks into 12/12
Next is seedling about 3 weeks old
I have flushed plants at midnight during day cycle hope it clears this stuff up

Deficiency or ph problem


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Mar 13, 2016)

Dowdy75 said:


> View attachment 3568572
> Why is my plant a foot tall as you can see with huge stems with a single leave I have a 300w white and blue light and a 150 white light both CFL


No lie I lold at that, I'm sorry I'm tired, it looks like it wants to fight somebody, try keeping the lights on 24/7 during veg, that's what I do, you will get a nice bush and great clones


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello. I am new to this forum and was hoping for a little help from you fine ppl. I am currently indoors, and running a recirculating deep water culture system. I use a water chilller so the temp of the the water stays constant @66-67. My plants are about 6 weeks into veg and i am running into some problems w them. I had the ppm around 700-800 and ph between 5.5-6.5 constantly. I am using GH nutrients, and I have added cal-mag, nitrogen, and also tried flushing the whole system (all at different times, this has been going on for a couple weeks now) Can anyone help me troubleshoot these photos please


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> Hello. I am new to this forum and was hoping for a little help from you fine ppl. I am currently indoors, and running a recirculating deep water culture system. I use a water chilller so the temp of the the water stays constant @66-67. My plants are about 6 weeks into veg and i am running into some problems w them. I had the ppm around 700-800 and ph between 5.5-6.5 constantly. I am using GH nutrients, and I have added cal-mag, nitrogen, and also tried flushing the whole system (all at different times, this has been going on for a couple weeks now) Can anyone help me troubleshoot these photos please
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631712 View attachment 3631713 View attachment 3631714


wow. those look horrible. you got root problems? something serious for sure. i think ppms too high as my first guess. or root rot.


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 14, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> wow. those look horrible. you got root problems? something serious for sure. i think ppms too high as my first guess. or root rot.


Water temp is constant in high 60's. The roots, while not the largest, are healthy. Plants are definitely "horrible" lol as far as the ppm too high, not a lot of burning... I worry about the purple/red stems also


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> Water temp is constant in high 60's. The roots, while not the largest, are healthy. Plants are definitely "horrible" lol as far as the ppm too high, not a lot of burning... I worry about the purple/red stems also


pic of roots would help. for plants that size, root ball should be fairly large by now. soccer ball sized maybe? 

what GH nutes you using? how much of each per gallon?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2016)

and what do you mean you are adding nitrogen?


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 14, 2016)

Pic of roots will have to be at later time, but yes roughly soccer ball size. The less happy plants maybe a bit smaller roots but no rot. 

Great white 
Cal mag 5ml/gal
Floralicious plus 1ml/gal
Armor si 2ml/gal
3 part GH


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2016)

are you following GH nute schedule for the 3 part? if so, it is way too strong. 

i would give a 24hr flush with plain water ph'd to 5.8. then start back on much weaker nutes. shoot for maybe half what you are running now.


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 14, 2016)

"Adding nitrogen" I just added extra nitrogen (the brown in the 3 part)(5-0-1) into my food for a week


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok I'll give it a shot! Thanks for the time and help


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> "Adding nitrogen" I just added extra nitrogen (the brown in the 3 part)(5-0-1) into my food for a week


do you know that micro should be added first? and well mixed before adding bloom or grow


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2016)

not sure if those will recover or not. hopefully your new growth will start to look good.


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes the Flora. I'm on the fence if I will keep them. I left town and came home to this so kinda have to roll w the punches. And also stop leaving town I guess lol thanks again!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> Yes the Flora. I'm on the fence if I will keep them. I left town and came home to this so kinda have to roll w the punches. And also stop leaving town I guess lol thanks again!


sure thing! good luck.


----------



## Mbakes51 (Mar 17, 2016)

Google images of cannabis light burn i myself am just finding out you can have light burn w.o to much heat your problem is starting from the top and working it's way down probably good place to start.


----------



## EmilyChung (Mar 18, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Glad to hear the good news. She's looking lovely happy growing.


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 18, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> sure thing! good luck.


Hey. I had a quick question for you. These girls are in flower week 4, but have the same setup as the previous. [email protected] ph between 5.5-6.5 (mostly 5.5-5.8 having trouble keeping the ph up. Keeps wanting to fall). I'm getting a lot of red etching on fan leaves and some yellow but nothing out of the norm w the yellowing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> View attachment 3635045
> 
> 
> Hey. I had a quick question for you. These girls are in flower week 4, but have the same setup as the previous. [email protected] ph between 5.5-6.5 (mostly 5.5-5.8 having trouble keeping the ph up. Keeps wanting to fall). I'm getting a lot of red etching on fan leaves and some yellow but nothing out of the norm w the yellowing.



ppm still way too high in my opinion. here's what i would use:

great white normal strength, 1mL/gal Si, 2mL/gal Cal/Mg, 5mL micro and 10mL bloom per gallon. that should get you a much lower ppm (i'd guess 5 to 600). your pH sounds great but keep it between 5.5 and 6.1


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok. I was under the impression that if they weren't burning just keep upping the ppm per week. Is that incorrect?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> Ok. I was under the impression that if they weren't burning just keep upping the ppm per week. Is that incorrect?


that leaf pic shows tip burn. see the brown just at the very end? 

i never go above EC 1.2 for my whole grow. that's about 600ppm. try that nutrient schedule i gave you for a week and see how they look. it's basically what i use except i don't use the cal/mg or the great white.


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok I can do that. Should I flush w florakleen for a day or just lower the nutrients? 

I have two systems in here. One is at 1180 and has zero problems, just beautiful. Top feed barrel lowers every day. This system is locked out I believe, they are not eating the top feed food etc


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> Ok I can do that. Should I flush w florakleen for a day or just lower the nutrients?
> 
> I have two systems in here. One is at 1180 and has zero problems, just beautiful. Top feed barrel lowers every day. This system is locked out I believe, they are not eating the top feed food etc


whenever i see any problems, a 24hr flush is the first thing i do. 

yeah, if your nutes are too strong, they will lock out. 

you should be able to use that nute recipe up to the last 2 weeks. then i'd stop the Si, the Cal/Mg and cut your micro/bloom from 5/10 to 3/6. the last 2 weeks they cut down their eating.


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 18, 2016)

Perfect. Thanks for your help, more than you know. 

When you say micro/bloom; you don't use any flora-gro in bloom?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> Perfect. Thanks for your help, more than you know.
> 
> When you say micro/bloom; you don't use any flora-gro in bloom?


nope. that 5/10 micro/bloom ratio is called Lucas formula. you can also use it at 8/16 but that always was a bit too strong for me. here's the history of it. interesting read. http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/articles/profiles.htm


----------



## wilson0072 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok sounds good. How much koolbloom should I do while in bloom?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 18, 2016)

wilson0072 said:


> Ok sounds good. How much koolbloom should I do while in bloom?


that is the beauty of Lucas. no additives needed at all. no cal/mg, no bloom boosters, nothing. i do add Silica because there isn't any in the nutes. and i use dutchmaster zone to keep root rot away. 

here's my nute recipe:

flora duo A&B, dutchmaster Zone, dynagro Protekt silica.


----------



## GreenThumby (Mar 24, 2016)

Outdoor growing for sure has it's flaws but when done right (and a bit of mother nature luck) can produce great bud


----------



## 3rdworldgrower (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi folks, long story short, i had a hermie, this is my first grow, im running a homemade tent with a 12/12 perpetual grow, this plant actually had like 5 weeks of veg at 18/6 before the 12/12 now it shares the tent with 3 other small veg plants.

So anyway its in week 4 of flower and looks awful, i haven't checked the roots yet but the leaves are fully knuckled, looking super skinny in the buds, it is a hermie i removed all the pollen sacks and i has not grown more... i have mainly been watering with ph'd water but gave them a feeding of 10-50-10 two waters ago... i had to remove probably 50% of lower leaves, please don't give me too much shit, she sits under 6 - 25 watt cfls with 2 more around the sides 2700K about 1.5 inches away. Im not sure i can pin point exactly what is wrong, the small plants in the cup are doing totally fine in the same environment. 

Oh and she is in a mix of worm hummus and regular potting soil with lava rocks

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 28, 2016)

3rdworldgrower said:


> Hi folks, long story short, i had a hermie, this is my first grow, im running a homemade tent with a 12/12 perpetual grow, this plant actually had like 5 weeks of veg at 18/6 before the 12/12 now it shares the tent with 3 other small veg plants.
> 
> So anyway its in week 4 of flower and looks awful, i haven't checked the roots yet but the leaves are fully knuckled, looking super skinny in the buds, it is a hermie i removed all the pollen sacks and i has not grown more... i have mainly been watering with ph'd water but gave them a feeding of 10-50-10 two waters ago... i had to remove probably 50% of lower leaves, please don't give me too much shit, she sits under 6 - 25 watt cfls with 2 more around the sides 2700K about 1.5 inches away. Im not sure i can pin point exactly what is wrong, the small plants in the cup are doing totally fine in the same environment.
> 
> ...


Don't have any experience with cfls so not sure if that's the issue but check the run off ph. And definitely make sure roots are heathy. Good luck


----------



## 3rdworldgrower (Mar 28, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Don't have any experience with cfls so not sure if that's the issue but check the run off ph. And definitely make sure roots are heathy. Good luck


thanks i checked the ph two waterings ago and it was still in the 6.8-7 range, i guess i will check the roots next.


----------



## Khaans (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everyone

I got problems again and first time i tried in this house to grow i had same problems. I think now it's maybe about indoor air or something, cannot know for sure.

Setup:
* Over week in NFT
* Custom NFT. Other's have used my systems and make great grow. http://www.chiliyhdistys.fi/chili/chilinkasvatus-ikea-nft/
* 300W LED light. About 150W real wattage what I metered. 70-90cm away from plant.
* 23C air, 22C water, 40% huminity.
* Modified lucas formula. 1ml micro and 2ml bloom per 1 liter of water. GHE Mineral Magic. This isn't the problem for sure.
* EC was 0.64 was under week and then got full formula and EC is 1.24. This is what friends use too with my NFT setup and LED's.
* PH was at start 6.3 and was 1-2 day's about 7 and dropped to 5.8 with ph down. Mixed fertilizer and ph down on 4l water bucket and stopped pump wenh mixed it to tank.
* Plant is cutting from friend's plant. Cutting was under fluorescent at friend's house and make long and healthy roots before I put it rockwool cube.

When i put plant to cube and nft system it grows 1cm height everyday. Then grow slowed quick. I had another projects at same room (second living room another floor).
In previous project i had 2 indoor air purifier systems but same problems. Everything in system is like at my friend's system but only i got problems. I had quality seeds on another try but plant's died like in 2 weeks.
I moved today cube from nft to kitchen where I normally let roots grow. Cube is on top of mug where is only tap water. Cube got some fertilizer from NFT. Tinfoil is now covering cube every side but not from botton.
I had long time ago projects at another house and they was fine. Can normal house have so bad indoor air that kill plants?


----------



## tntgreen13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey idk if this is the right spot but I had actually posted a thread under the wrong header and wonder if theres a way to get in contact with a admin to have it moved or what my best option is? Nor am I trying to hijack this thread by any means, just was looking for some advice on first grow posted under Newbie Central or whatever rather then plant problems.

Here's the link in case in admin can move it: 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/early-problems-with-first-grow.903832/#post-12468030

Still new to the site and just trying to figure out how to navigate it properly. As always and advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

tntgreen13 said:


> Hey idk if this is the right spot but I had actually posted a thread under the wrong header and wonder if theres a way to get in contact with a admin to have it moved or what my best option is? Nor am I trying to hijack this thread by any means, just was looking for some advice on first grow posted under Newbie Central or whatever rather then plant problems.
> 
> Here's the link in case in admin can move it:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/early-problems-with-first-grow.903832/#post-12468030
> ...


on the main page youll see staff members contact one of them. 
we typically would not see this, but i make a purpose to check this thread. 
youll get more answers in newbie central than plant problems so im gunna leave your thread there.


----------



## tntgreen13 (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> on the main page youll see staff members contact one of them.
> we typically would not see this, but i make a purpose to check this thread.
> youll get more answers in newbie central than plant problems so im gunna leave your thread there.


Thank you that is great information for future use! Thanks so much!


----------



## Addonexus (Aug 27, 2016)

@Khaans 

Hello, based on the information that you have provided I would like to offer some suggestions to improve the overall health of your clone. 

First always maintain your PH level when growing in a hydro setup or rock-wool you should maintain aim for around 5.7ph. This will give you .2 ph to drift up or down and still be in the acceptable range of 5.5 - 6.0.
Next being that the clone is indeed sitting in water and or rock-wool you should use a reduced concentration of nutrients. As there is no actual medium to offer a buffer, the clone has immediate access to the nutrients. Which makes it extremely easy to over feed.
If you are not planning to aerate your solution, you should aim to change the reservoir every day, using a diluted formula. This should be enough aeration to provide oxygen to those little roots. If you do indeed choose to change the solution daily, you should run the new solution over your rock-wool and the root ball to help flush away any built up salts and refresh the ph/roots in that area. Your clone was growing roots inside of that rock-wool, however you are now forcing the clone to rely on the two tap roots that are submerged in your cup. Which could cause your previous roots to dry up instead of expanding downward. Assuming you only change the cup out and do not flush the rock-wool.

Being that once again you have roots submerged in water you should cover the cup to prevent the onset of root rot by allowing light to reach the roots.
You could try to create a dome to envelop your clone, this along with foliar feeding should help raise the humidity and allow your lady to feed through her stomata's.
Raise your lights, your clone was under florescent prior to this, so the increase of light may stunt your clones growth. If the light is too close or is providing too much heat, this will cause your clone to transpire more, if your nutrient solution is strong and your lady drinks a bit of water to cool off. Eventually your EC will rise as the water table diminishes and your solution beings to concentrate.

Lastly a little cal-mag could not hurt, when growing under led's and using reverse osmosis water calcium and magnesium deficiencies could be a problem. I would reduce your base nutrient solution by a few ml and add cal-mag to compensate. So if your base nutrient was say 3ml per gallon and you wanted to add say .5 ml of cal-mag. Instead of adding the cal-mag on top of your base nutrient, just reduce your base nutrient to 2.5 ml. This way you maintain 3ml over all, also it helps prevent an overload of nitrogen.
If I had to give a guess as to what is immediately wrong with your lady I would say, PH problem's, Supplement a bit of Cal Mag and reduce the strength of your nutrients to prevent concentration.
I hope this help.


----------



## Cloud_chaser36 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey guys what is this i had a mite problem so I thought that maybe those marks were from them but I've eradicated them and the rest of my garden looks great but these spots are slowly moving their way up the strain is vanilla kush indoors grown in pro mix and Perlite i feed her every 2-4 days depending on the media moisture right now I feed her connoisseur a+b grow jungle juice micro and plant success twice in a row then she gets nothing but a dash of cal mag the third time around and repeat she's under a 400 watt mh by herself


----------



## mark rubino (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

So before I go making more problems for myself by doing unnecessary things I wanted to see if anyone had any input on what's going on here.

Stain: Bubba Kush

DTW 4x8 tray 24 plants in 6x6 rockwool under 2 630w CMH's.

R/O water

Temps 73-74F 55-58%

I'm currently on week 3 flower and am getting some sort of burn, now this had been happening since I flipped my lights but now it seems to be getting worse.

Initially I thought it had maybe been calcium and slowly upped it to 5ml/gal( was feeding 2.5ml since I plugged them). It's been about 3-5 days at 5ml and haven't seen improvement. Instead I'm starting to see some clawing (too much N most likely from the calmag and Micro feed)on the newer growth.

Currently feeding AN jungle juice 3 part

4ml/gal Micro
1ml/gal grow
5ml/gal bloom
5ml/gal calmag
2.5ml/gal diamond nectar
2ml/gal liquid koolbloom
10ml/gal terpinator
5.8 PH
950-1000ppms total


----------



## drtricomb (Oct 26, 2016)

MRMIXIT said:


> i need help my plants are in week 4 of growth and the leaves are turning downwards and i dont know why


How big are you plants and what kind of container are they in/ what growing medium are you using


----------



## eexe (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey guys. It's been more than a month since the start and I've been having some insignificant, but puzzling issues: there have been appearing some "dead" spots on leaves with slight yellowing, more prevalent on my slightly older plant, although the conditions appeared to be normal. Today the cause seems to have presented itself as I saw a tiny bug flying around the chamber. I went and bought those yellow sticky pieces and the result was instant. Now to make sure: is this a fungus gnat?


----------



## The-Budster (Dec 1, 2016)

eexe said:


> Hey guys. It's been more than a month since the start and I've been having some insignificant, but puzzling issues: there have been appearing some "dead" spots on leaves with slight yellowing, more prevalent on my slightly older plant, although the conditions appeared to be normal. Today the cause seems to have presented itself as I saw a tiny bug flying around the chamber. I went and bought those yellow sticky pieces and the result was instant. Now to make sure: is this a fungus gnat?



Yeah I would say that is 100% a Fungus Gnat. 

I use Diatomaceous earth as a preventative and sort of killer to any Gnats that happen to fly into the earth. It apparently is very coarse and harsh for the flys at a sort of microscopical level. It is meant to cut then pull moisture from their bodies, in turn killing them.

I have had some success with this but you need to keep on top of placing new diatomaceous earth on your soil to ensure protection.

I would say your problems (if all major factors including light, feed , heat , water and pots are all good) is very likely the Gnats. They lay larvae which in turn feeds off your roots. Which stresses the plant and results in browning leaves.


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi, I was wondering if I could get some help. I have these plants. Both the same strain from the same plant. One on left is pale greeny yellow and the right is nice and healthy green. There aren't any brown spots or burnt edges. I'm growing them out doors in 32cm pots (3/4 gallon) in soil. Using cannaterra professional. I checked run off last week and was around 6.5/7.0, I water once a week and fed in the mornings roughly 5 litres each. They are still in veg but are showing the first sign of sex. I have 6 and they are all ladies. 3 are the nice healthy green and the other there're that yellowy pale green. They are meant to be white widow. They are roughly 12 weeks old. The only marks/ blemishes on leaves is pest damage. I use neem for the pests the main. Stem on the paler plant is a nice healthy green.
The temperature over the last couple of weeks has varied between 24-35 degrees Celsius. The get fed seasol once every 3 weeks, a weaker solution. I gave them some trace elements last water.


----------



## STX.OrganicGuerilla (Jan 17, 2017)

Full story Here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/slight-twist-of-the-leaves-near-bud-sites.932336/
Outdoor. 
Water 2-3 times per week depending on weather and dampness of soil. 
1/3 Ocean Forrest, 1/3 Happy Frog, 1/3 (Subs) Super Soil.
Week 6-7 of Flower.


----------



## cindy nightshade (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello 
Can someone please tell me what is wrong with my plant 
I'm using a 1200 watt led light 
Watering every other day 
Indoor grow 
Using canna professional soil 
Just coming up to 6 weeks of flowering 
She's white widow


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 20, 2017)

Laurie_keets said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could get some help. I have these plants. Both the same strain from the same plant. One on left is pale greeny yellow and the right is nice and healthy green. There aren't any brown spots or burnt edges. I'm growing them out doors in 32cm pots (3/4 gallon) in soil. Using cannaterra professional. I checked run off last week and was around 6.5/7.0, I water once a week and fed in the mornings roughly 5 litres each. They are still in veg but are showing the first sign of sex. I have 6 and they are all ladies. 3 are the nice healthy green and the other there're that yellowy pale green. They are meant to be white widow. They are roughly 12 weeks old. The only marks/ blemishes on leaves is pest damage. I use neem for the pests the main. Stem on the paler plant is a nice healthy green.
> The temperature over the last couple of weeks has varied between 24-35 degrees Celsius. The get fed seasol once every 3 weeks, a weaker solution. I gave them some trace elements last water.


More pics. The close ups have flash.i can't tell if it's getting better or not.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2017)

Laurie, I am really hoping to learn from better plant doctors, to learn, but
I wanted to add that your yellowing does seem to be all over. Hunger seems
to yellow from the bottom up....

The plant is not burning or curling so N poisoning does not seem likely.

Not sure. How heavy is it?


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 20, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Laurie, I am really hoping to learn from better plant doctors, to learn, but
> I wanted to add that your yellowing does seem to be all over. Hunger seems
> to yellow from the bottom up....
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying javadog, they have some weight to them as i watered a couple of days ago. I gave them all about 5 litres of water each.when I watered, the medium was dry to about second knuckle of my index finger. I fear of over watering so I only water when the top 2 inches of the soil is dry. I gave them a serving of trace elements 2 watering ago, mixed with seasol with is a seaweed feet. I have a feeling they are getting too big for the pots they are in and needed go up a size. The are about 600-700mm (2'-2.5') each plant in height.


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 20, 2017)

Its strange because all 6 plants get fed the same time and the same amount of water and ferts when I do fert cycles. I don't over fert, I use a little less than recommended which I have read is a good thing. 3 look yellowy green and three look healthy green. This has me stumped.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2017)

I would probably fall back on letting it dry out very well, and
then giving it a light feed to see how it reacts. LOL, mostly 
because it usually wont hurt and you might learn more.


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 20, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I would probably fall back on letting it dry out very well, and
> then giving it a light feed to see how it reacts. LOL, mostly
> because it usually wont hurt and you might learn more.


I'll give that a go and keep posted. Tha ks for your help. Last year I lost a lot of growth from over watering but they were smaller plants, I'll update with pics if I have positive progression


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, and no worries.

My old joke is that when I kill plants, I do it with water.

Good luck


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 20, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Yes, and no worries.
> 
> My old joke is that when I kill plants, I do it with water.
> 
> Good luck


Hahaha. Nearly did that last season. Tha ks for all your help Java. +5 for you. Would you say I should transplant to bigger pots asap? Light changes in about 3 weeks here so flowering will start around mid feb


----------



## kyle waters (Jan 20, 2017)

Just wondering if someone can help me diagnose our sick plant!..we planted a seed a few months ago and let it grow by the window. about a week ago it started developing yellow spots that soon turned to browning and then the lower older leaves started drying and dying off. I checked the ph for the first time (we havent been taking things very seriously) and i got a reading of about 4.9.... from what I've gathered, this could be the cause of a calcium deficiency so i added some dolomite lime after a few days i got a reading of about 6.8. There seemed to be a spurt in new growth which looks healthy and everything seemed ok until i checked again this morning and some of the older leaves are starting to get the yellow spots again. The ph seems to have stabilised at 6.8. Its been by the window the whole time with only little airflow so today i was planning on moving it to a a room with a similar window but set up a small fan to get the air circulating. Ive upgraded it to a larger pot with just regular all purpose potting mix. I haven't fertilised it for a few weeks and when i have its just been the recommended seasol dilution a sprinkle of all purpose slow release fertiliser. I would really appreciate some advice on what to do next and what could be the cause of these leaves dying!?

Also i should probably mention its been summer for a couple of months now in Australia so there has been some really hot days. Would it be possible that spot it is in next to the glass window is causing heat stress?


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 20, 2017)

kyle waters said:


> Just wondering if someone can help me diagnose our sick plant!..we planted a seed a few months ago and let it grow by the window. about a week ago it started developing yellow spots that soon turned to browning and then the lower older leaves started drying and dying off. I checked the ph for the first time (we havent been taking things very seriously) and i got a reading of about 4.9.... from what I've gathered, this could be the cause of a calcium deficiency so i added some dolomite lime after a few days i got a reading of about 6.8. There seemed to be a spurt in new growth which looks healthy and everything seemed ok until i checked again this morning and some of the older leaves are starting to get the yellow spots again. The ph seems to have stabilised at 6.8. Its been by the window the whole time with only little airflow so today i was planning on moving it to a a room with a similar window but set up a small fan to get the air circulating. Ive upgraded it to a larger pot with just regular all purpose potting mix. I haven't fertilised it for a few weeks and when i have its just been the recommended seasol dilution a sprinkle of all purpose slow release fertiliser. I would really appreciate some advice on what to do next and what could be the cause of these leaves dying!?
> 
> Also i should probably mention its been summer for a couple of months now in Australia so there has been some really hot days. Would it be possible that spot it is in next to the glass window is causing heat stress?


It really should be out doors. It's not getting enough light in that spot. The stem is really thin. How often are you watering? The really bad leaves look like the leaves on my plants last season which suffered over watering. I'm still learning as well so hopefully someone can chime in. I'd say put it outside and repot into a 3/4 gallon pot


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 20, 2017)

That's 3-4 gallon pot. How tall is it? It looks about 2' which means it would be root bound in that small pot.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2017)

Transplanting would relate to the container you want it in to flower 
and when you want to flower it. 

i.e. you will want a couple/few weeks in any new container before flipping, 
for it to be properly used during the flowering cycle.


----------



## kyle waters (Jan 20, 2017)

Laurie_keets said:


> That's 3-4 gallon pot. How tall is it? It looks about 2' which means it would be root bound in that small pot.


I only transplanted it to that pot a couple of weeks ago. its probably pushing about 3 feet! but i don't think its root bound yet. Id love to put it outside but we live next to a school and our yard is in plain sight! its killing me. The room I'm planning on moving it to has a much bigger window but again the light wont be anywhere near as much as I wish... Im not pushing for a massive yield or anything just trying to keep it alive and healthy for the next few months until the days shorten and it begins to flower. Is it possible to do indoors without a light? I think over watering may have been and issue also! My girlfriend and i weren't telling each other when we had watered it so it got a bit too much love. would that be the cause of the yellow spots? Thanks so much!


----------



## Laurie_keets (Jan 20, 2017)

Its never gonna get enough lite indoors without lights unfortunately. Just put it in a cupboard with a lamp with a cfl and a fan. Try slow down watering to once every 4-5 days. Being indoors the soil will take much longer to dry. I'm going throug under watering at the moment. Good luck.


----------



## lilsativa (Jan 30, 2017)

yesterday I notices that lower leaves have some problem, please help diagnose.
its about 3 weeks old and growing medium is soil.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2017)

Yellowing from the bottom up is a sign of hunger. Feeding time. :0)


----------



## lilsativa (Jan 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Yellowing from the bottom up is a sign of hunger. Feeding time. :0)


I was afraid it was overwatering or something with roots.
feed with N only?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2017)

Overwatering is the best guess always! :^P

It is just one of the adages that I use....Yellowing all over is bad
but yellowing from the bottom is hunger.

I would add Cal-Mag as usual, but, yes, N is the primary need.

JD


----------



## humboldtHunE (Jun 20, 2017)

I would like a little help cloning,
*indoor*
my watering schedule, I'm cloning.
almost 2 weeks ago I took cuttings from a few of my mothers, dipped the clones in my cloning gell and placed them inside rock wool cubes that had been drenched in water. I then misted my dome, set my heating pad to 72-74 degrees f and covered my babies. a few days later, they had a mildew like odor starting so I opened my air vent all the way. another few days later I took the top completely off and let a fan touch them on low (trying to get some co2 running through them. I later put the tops back on and now they smell great but look sad, very sad!      my clones I put in my machine at the same time, theyre looking amazing!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2017)

I have only had success with my mister-cloner, but I am pretty sure that those
are just a little too wet....looking hard to breath in there.

Heating pads give me pause....so often they are more beneficial to microbes
than they are to the plant (or fungi ;0) that we are trying to propagate.

Sorry....not much....cloning has always been a bit magical. :0)


----------



## humboldtHunE (Jun 20, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I have only had success with my mister-cloner, but I am pretty sure that those
> are just a little too wet....looking hard to breath in there.
> 
> Heating pads give me pause....so often they are more beneficial to microbes
> ...


thank you javadog, you are exactly right too... I was drowning them, so I moved them... I snipped the ends dipped them in gell again and put them in my machine. constructional criticism is very welcomed and much appreciated. tia


----------



## humboldtHunE (Jul 1, 2017)

hello all my beautiful farmers,
I am growing indoor, I have 3 separate rooms my baby room is my question....
Last night I clipped my healthy strong sfvog mothers and put the clippings in my cloner. in this room I have 1 light I'm running on 600 right now, a fan and of course proper venting. I have 5 gallons of water in my cloner running on 24/7 and a heating cooling to make sure my water does not exceed 70degrees f. 25mml of cloning solution and....... that's it. well my clipping after only spending the night are wilting (I swear this will be the story of my life). ANY SUGGESTIONS? CONSTRUCTIONAL CRITISISM WELCOME


----------



## aldvoff1969 (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm growing in Hydroponics my plants they're starting to look like spinach leaves what's up with that they're big and fat and stuff is there something wrong is it over watering over nutes what is it I've had this before and didn't figure it out but it went away


----------



## brunao (Sep 1, 2017)

1) PICS BELOW: edit: sorry for the size, i've only noticed aftewards.
2) Growing indoors - 105w CFL and couple hours of sun whenever is possible.
3) Watering once a week with organic fert BioGrow 3-0-8 ( never had to give water between one fertlizer session from another so the watering was always combined with fert.)
4) Organic matter (compost 40% and humus 10%) and coco coir 50%.
5) 45 days - Vegetative

Some leaf tips are getting kind of a faded dark green, the plant seems healthy, but i've been noticing this problems in some leaves..

Additional info: found one single ladybug today, checked for pest and found nothing, all leaves look good from beneath, nice green coolor with no bugs, dots or anything similiar to pests..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rookie4201979 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just wanna get some input on the girls had a guy tell me Ide be lucky to get a bowl out of this harvest he said nute burn, bugs, and to much light.


----------



## alfey (Oct 22, 2017)

i am a first time grower and i need help!
my plants were doing just fine until the top new leaves started curling and turning a brownish color. i grow indoor with a nanolux cmh 630w fixture and i think they are in the pre flowering stage (they are 3 feet tall if that helps).


----------



## PolarPacquiao (Nov 27, 2017)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


I grow indoors, using peat moss, I feed when the lights turn on and water of an afternoon. This is considered hydro since we feed from an injector and hose, but the medium is sphagnum peat moss. This plants have been in veg for 4 weeks and started showing this problem on the 11/21/17.


----------



## PolarPacquiao (Nov 27, 2017)

PolarPacquiao said:


> I grow indoors, using peat moss, I feed when the lights turn on and water of an afternoon. This is considered hydro since we feed from an injector and hose, but the medium is sphagnum peat moss. This plants have been in veg for 4 weeks and started showing this problem on the 11/21/17.


----------



## Jamie cole (Jan 23, 2018)

hello can someone help me please ive got an issue-growing for 1st time and thought id start 60"x60"x80" secret jardin grow tent with one p600 LED grow light and starting with x4 dinafem moby dick xxl in 12 litre pots using canna terra professional mix it week 2 now and starting to see clawing on one of the plants with dark green leaves i have used a really small amount of rootbastic at this stage and this is the plant i can see this happening to but the other 2 of the other plants are starting to get a minor yellowing on the leaves i havent started my veg nutes yet and it say 16 ?


----------



## Cindy Nightshade11 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jamie cole said:


> hello can someone help me please ive got an issue-growing for 1st time and thought id start 60"x60"x80" secret jardin grow tent with one p600 LED grow light and starting with x4 dinafem moby dick xxl in 12 litre pots using canna terra professional mix it week 2 now and starting to see clawing on one of the plants with dark green leaves i have used a really small amount of rootbastic at this stage and this is the plant i can see this happening to but the other 2 of the other plants are starting to get a minor yellowing on the leaves i havent started my veg nutes yet and it say 16 ?


Hello 
Check your ph levels should be between 6.0 and 6.5 
Some pics would be nice 
How far off your plants is your light 
Also do you have any intake for cool air and a extraction fan to keep your heat levels right should not be below 68 F to 85 F 
Yours Cindy


----------



## Jamie cole (Jan 23, 2018)

hello my ph level have always been adjusted to 6.3-6.5 
and there 30" away using p600 led 
and no i have a fan blowing air around the tent and putting in carbon filter with inline fan 
and my temps are at 23.6 C


----------



## Cindy Nightshade11 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jamie cole said:


> hello my ph level have always been adjusted to 6.3-6.5
> and there 30" away using p600 led
> and no i have a fan blowing air around the tent and putting in carbon filter with inline fan
> and my temps are at 23.6 C


Hello 
It looks like you need to start to up your nutrition with a grow nutrition. The clawing on the leaves is wind burn so move the fan just above the tops of your plants. 
Ps your need a bigger tent if you want the most out of your plants.
Yours Cindy


----------



## Jamie cole (Jan 23, 2018)

Cindy Nightshade11 said:


> Hello
> It looks like you need to start to up your nutrition with a grow nutrition. The clawing on the leaves is wind burn so move the fan just above the tops of your plants.
> Ps your need a bigger tent if you want the most out of your plants.
> Yours Cindy


thanks for your time its a autoflower i was told not to use untill day 17 im day 16 only used a root supplement ligthly and the fan is about 15cm away from the plant and my tent is pritty big 60"x60"x80" i thought it would be a nitrogen toxicity mixed with overwatering abit ?


----------



## Cindy Nightshade11 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jamie cole said:


> thanks for your time its a autoflower i was told not to use untill day 17 im day 16 only used a root supplement ligthly and the fan is about 15cm away from the plant and my tent is pritty big 60"x60"x80" i thought it would be a nitrogen toxicity mixed with overwatering abit ?


Sorry thought your tent was 60 cm and not 60 inches 
You should be fine when you start to give your plants there nutrition tomorrow 
Happy growing 
Yours Cindy
Ps have a look at this site. Very helpful. http://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-symptoms-pictures


----------



## Jamie cole (Jan 23, 2018)

Cindy Nightshade11 said:


> Sorry thought your tent was 60 cm and not 60 inches
> You should be fine when you start to give your plants there nutrition tomorrow
> Happy growing
> Yours Cindy
> Ps have a look at this site. Very helpful.


no that fine thanks for your suggestions i was wondering what should i do with the droopy slightly clawing dark leaved one ?


----------



## Cindy Nightshade11 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jamie cole said:


> no that fine thanks for your suggestions i was wondering what should i do with the droopy slightly clawing dark leaved one ?


Give it a bit more water


----------



## Jamie cole (Jan 23, 2018)

Cindy Nightshade11 said:


> Give it a bit more water


just a bit of water tomorrow while the other one get a light first feeding ? and thanks again cindy for taking your time to help


----------



## Cindy Nightshade11 (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes that’s right 
Good luck and perhaps you can get yours like my last grow


----------



## Stink Bug (Jan 23, 2018)

Water the entire medium until you get decent runoff. You need all of the medium to be watered. If you just water a bit around the plant you can get dry areas in your medium. Which causes what is known as an antagonistic situation. Remember over watering is caused by watering too frequently. Not by giving too much water when they need to be watered.


----------



## Jamie cole (Jan 23, 2018)

Cindy Nightshade11 said:


> View attachment 4077836 Yes that’s right
> Good luck and perhaps you can get yours like my last grow


okay thanks ill keep you updated its my 1st grow btw just learning the ropes but liking it learning new things everyday, and thats a great grow are they autos?


----------



## Stink Bug (Jan 23, 2018)

Cindy Nightshade11 said:


> View attachment 4077836 Yes that’s right
> Good luck and perhaps you can get yours like my last grow


Nice looking screen o buds!


----------



## Cindy Nightshade11 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jamie cole said:


> okay thanks ill keep you updated its my 1st grow btw just learning the ropes but liking it learning new things everyday, and thats a great grow are they autos?


No there all white widow


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 4, 2018)

Cindy Nightshade11 said:


> View attachment 4077836 Yes that’s right
> Good luck and perhaps you can get yours like my last grow


Seems like a big tree  How many plants in the tent? What yield weight your last grow?


----------



## Cindy Nightshade11 (Feb 5, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Seems like a big tree  How many plants in the tent? What yield weight your last grow?


In total there was 6 plants but that pic you can only see 4. As to weight I got 3.5 oz per plant


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 6, 2018)

Cindy Nightshade11 said:


> In total there was 6 plants but that pic you can only see 4. As to weight I got 3.5 oz per plant


Thanks for info 3.5oz sounds nice


----------



## Jamie cole (Feb 15, 2018)

growing for 1st time and thought id start 60"x60"x80" secret jardin grow tent with one p600 LED grow light and starting with x4 dinafem moby dick xxl in 12 litre pots using canna terra professional mix and bio bizz grow/bloom nutes its week 6 and starting to see some deficiency's and toxicity's can anybody help me please to identify them please thanks  i know the lasst picture of the last plant was because it was given to much N during veg all of the plants have got purple stems and and the first one has got yellowing starting from the top going to the bottom


----------



## Jamie cole (Feb 15, 2018)

someone help me please dont know whats going on


----------



## Javadog (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, a nice flush followed by letting it fully dry out ought to help.

You have yellowing all over going on....that is N-toxicty I am thinking.

Good luck!


----------



## FunCatLady2017 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have noticed some leafs turning yellow in the Middle and bottom of my plant. I have 3 MK Ultra plants in week 4 of flower. I am using soil. For lighting I am using a Marshydro 300 and a Meizhi 600W.   

I am also posting photos


----------



## Javadog (Feb 23, 2018)

I have found that my plants can tend to deplete their soils during flowering. An N-bump toward
the end can be needed. 

I do know that yellowing from the bottom up usually means hunger.

Good luck!


----------



## FunCatLady2017 (Feb 23, 2018)

Javadog said:


> I have found that my plants can tend to deplete their soils during flowering. An N-bump toward
> the end can be needed.
> 
> I do know that yellowing from the bottom up usually means hunger.
> ...


What nutrient would you recommend? I haven't been using them because they were doing so well.


----------



## nadaram (Feb 23, 2018)

hi, i was wondering if i am wasting my time to grow this purple ryder seedling, i have bought 10 seeds from a supplier , most of them didnt germinate and the ones they do they get sick or die after this stage, i had another one that did not leaf anymore after true leaf and died, this one true leaves looks bend and the first set of leaves are the shape as you see in the picture, but a strange thing is the two other leaves that are growing from underneath the true leaves which i cant understand. this small plant is almost a month old.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow....but that is one scrappy baby. I find that starts can be rough....let it grow out
and see if it clears up. It might not, but I am not sure that there is anything else you
can do.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2018)

nadaram said:


> hi, i was wondering if i am wasting my time to grow this purple ryder seedling, i have bought 10 seeds from a supplier , most of them didnt germinate and the ones they do they get sick or die after this stage, i had another one that did not leaf anymore after true leaf and died, this one true leaves looks bend and the first set of leaves are the shape as you see in the picture, but a strange thing is the two other leaves that are growing from underneath the true leaves which i cant understand. this small plant is almost a month old. View attachment 4095049 View attachment 4095051


it's hard to say without more information, but i would say that the medium you're using is full of some kind of nutes, which are burning the crap out of it.
as far as seeds not sprouting, it could be a bad batch of seeds, or you could just be doing it wrong. i have no idea of your level of knowledge, so i'm not trying to be insulting, just figure out your problem.
i will float a seed in water till it sinks. while thats happening, i take a solo cup,cut a couple of slots along the bottom with scissors, fill it full of medium, water it with ph'ed water, and let it sit to drain till the seed sinks. then i plant it about half an inch deep, set in the the veg tent so the lights hitting it, and leave it alone for 3 or 4 days.
i'd think about getting some soil with no nutes in it to start seed. they don't need to be fed at all for the first week or two anyway.
if you want to save that little guy, i'd suggest getting some new soil (or whatever you're using), and a small bag of perlite. mix about 25% perlite into your soil, and repot that little guy. moisten the soil lightly...there are probably not enough roots to take a good soaking, and leave it alone for a day or two. when you do feed it, start off at about 1/4 strength, and work up from there. good luck


----------



## nadaram (Feb 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's hard to say without more information, but i would say that the medium you're using is full of some kind of nutes, which are burning the crap out of it.
> as far as seeds not sprouting, it could be a bad batch of seeds, or you could just be doing it wrong. i have no idea of your level of knowledge, so i'm not trying to be insulting, just figure out your problem.
> i will float a seed in water till it sinks. while thats happening, i take a solo cup,cut a couple of slots along the bottom with scissors, fill it full of medium, water it with ph'ed water, and let it sit to drain till the seed sinks. then i plant it about half an inch deep, set in the the veg tent so the lights hitting it, and leave it alone for 3 or 4 days.
> i'd think about getting some soil with no nutes in it to start seed. they don't need to be fed at all for the first week or two anyway.
> if you want to save that little guy, i'd suggest getting some new soil (or whatever you're using), and a small bag of perlite. mix about 25% perlite into your soil, and repot that little guy. moisten the soil lightly...there are probably not enough roots to take a good soaking, and leave it alone for a day or two. when you do feed it, start off at about 1/4 strength, and work up from there. good luck


 Hi thankyou for you reply, I am a beginner , I just managed to grow a seed from bag earlier this month my plant suffered from the start until the poor thing died, I don't have much experience and the plant didn't give me much yield, I am growing in Coco and vermiculite
do you think I should cut the old true leafs to make space for the ones that are grown in the side of it? There are two other leafs growing other side of the true leafs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2018)

first, don't mix coco and vermiculite, thats like mixing little sponges with littler sponges. mix coco with perlite. perlite doesn't retain water, vermiculite does. a lot.
the perlite allows better drainage and a lot better aeration of your coco. i'd add at least 25% perlite to new coco and start over.
if you want to try to save that plant, don't cut anything off of it, put it in some new medium, water it very lightly, with a spray bottle, maybe, and just barely keep it from drying out till it looks like its doing something. then water it very lightly, till you just barely see any run off, and leave it alone till it dries out again. then you can give it 1/4 strength nutes, and let it dry out again. when i say dry out, you don't want it to wilt, but the pot should feel very light. very.
but seriously, get rid of the coco/verm., get some perlite, and you'll be way better off


----------



## greenthumbP (Feb 28, 2018)

Pleease help!! I am running a 600w hps/mh vivosun light. Fox farm Ocean soil and jungle juice nutrients. I’m in week 6 of flower with this tent And one strain in here is going crazy. I thought it was cal mag deficiency at first so I added a bit of cal mag during the feeding after noticing, and only burned her(more). The leaves are turning yellow and crispy but some are turning purple as well. Im not sure what to do at this point. I have been reading and googling everything I can think of to help me out but I’ve had no luck! The 2 other plants in this tent are doing perfectly fine, All are being fed the same food, at the same time. This is the only plant with discoloration, wilt, and stunted growth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2018)

the purpling looks genetic, the rest looks like you changed to flower nutes too early, so it's a little starved for N. some strains are just more touchy about it than others, what works for most strains may not work for this one. if you grow more of this strain, try giving them an extra week of veg nutes after you flip them than you normally do.


----------



## greenthumbP (Feb 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the purpling looks genetic, the rest looks like you changed to flower nutes too early, so it's a little starved for N. some strains are just more touchy about it than others, what works for most strains may not work for this one. if you grow more of this strain, try giving them an extra week of veg nutes after you flip them than you normally do.



Thanks. I did that with another flower room I have flowering right now and it’s perfect in there but I’m not 100% sure I did the same with This tent. Thanks for your response! 

Do you think I should add a bit more N when it comes time to feed again? Or just keep feeding it as I should


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2018)

at 6 weeks in its a little late to be adding N. i'd say just ride it out at this point, it ought to make it to harvest ok.


----------



## greenthumbP (Feb 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at 6 weeks in its a little late to be adding N. i'd say just ride it out at this point, it ought to make it to harvest ok.


Thanks! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2018)

np, the plant will look pretty rough by the time you harvest it, but that's what most of them look like out in nature, where there's no one to give them that little extra bump of N right before they stretch


----------



## Rolla J (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah I'd just ride it out too. I'd hit it with a Lil dose of pk booster one last time if u have any. I'm a ffof soil grower and for that soil prior to planting I'd mix it with some dolomite and perlite. The dolomite will help buffer your ph as well as having calcium and magnesium in he mix. All of what that soil is lacking. Perlite for better soil aeration. 
Your cal mag should be a npk rating of 2-0-0. if used alot could helped with the burn. Did you at one point have a nitrogen toxictiy? That could also have led to other nute lockouts.


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 8, 2018)

This lady has been having problems from the start. She popped out of the ground last, and had the seed shell stuck to her. I pulled it off and she stopped growing for a minute but after a couple days she recovered. She has been growing slower then the others and now shes yellowing a bit in spots. More like yellow lines on the veins. And it looks like its only on the new growth. Its an indoor tent grow using a King plus 1500w led. Temps have been between 74-80 during the day but this morning it jumped to 83 before i caught it and fixed it. Night temps are around 68-74. Humidity 25-35 (35 only when im taking steps to raise humidity, being in dry ass colorado) Plenty of airflow/air exchange. Not sure what shes trying to tell me...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

looks hungry to me, and maybe like it needs a little extra Mag


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks hungry to me, and maybe like it needs a little extra Mag


Thanks for your input. That was one of my early thoughts too. But there are 2 other plants next to it both are bigger and doing perfectly fine with everything else the same. One of them is the same strain one isnt. They shouldn't be hungry, the kind soil is really hot. Maybe this girls roots haven't grown down enough yet to tap into the kind soil. The roots werent as established on this one when i transplanted them. Ill try adding some calmag with the next water. I dont wanna fuck anything up tho cuz the kind soil people say to not add anything at all except water.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

go light then, see if it makes a difference before you add too much. you can always add more, hard to take it back out


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> go light then, see if it makes a difference before you add too much. you can always add more, hard to take it back out


Word. Thanks.


----------



## ProductOfCanada (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey guys itss been a really long time since I've posted. (Not in this forum)
But im not a seasoned grower and i thought i was doing all right. Until a coworker, someone i trust very much. Told me my plants were in flower and thats why my clones werent taking.
I currently have 2 white widow grown from seed, they've been under 4, 3 foot T5Ho veg lights. I was told to do a feed, feed, water week. So monday would be a feed day, thursday would be a feed day, and saturday would be my water day.my nutrient is at full stregth for the last 6 weeks or so. It was staight water till the plants were about a 10" and i started with a diluted mix. I have never cloned before and want to start a perpetual grow. And i cant recall if my white widow seeds did this before ( though i think they did.) Im also using a HP Promix.


----------



## Statton420 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey all, 

Slowly moved a plant in veg under cfl to the outdoors. It’s been topped a few times and seems to be enjoying its time beneath the sun. A few days ago I noticed some weird growth patterns and after having a crazy heat wave with 100% humidity, I’m wondering if stress caused this to happen. I’m also unsure if these are signs of a male.

Unsure how many weeks veg I am but I’m thinking around 6 weeks. It is in a 5 gallon fabric pot growing in VP-420, which is pretty much like a pro-mix i believe. Genetics unknown, and I water every other day depending on the weight of the pot. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2018)

looks ok to me, sometimes they just don't want to break apical dominence. it still ought to get bushier, and you'll get more, smaller tops instead of a couple of bigger ones


----------



## Statton420 (Jul 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks ok to me, sometimes they just don't want to break apical dominence. it still ought to get bushier, and you'll get more, smaller tops instead of a couple of bigger ones


Ok cool, the other shoots are developing normally so I just thought it seemed weird. I’ll keep an eye on it and grow it regardless of sex as I have also have an indoor garden in week 4 of flower. Thanks Roger!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2018)

and while it's too early to say for certain, that looks like a female to me.


----------



## Statton420 (Jul 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and while it's too early to say for certain, that looks like a female to me.


Exactly what I want to hear! Thanks again!


----------



## Stink Bug (Jul 8, 2018)

Statton420 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Slowly moved a plant in veg under cfl to the outdoors. It’s been topped a few times and seems to be enjoying its time beneath the sun. A few days ago I noticed some weird growth patterns and after having a crazy heat wave with 100% humidity, I’m wondering if stress caused this to happen. I’m also unsure if these are signs of a male.
> 
> Unsure how many weeks veg I am but I’m thinking around 6 weeks. It is in a 5 gallon fabric pot growing in VP-420, which is pretty much like a pro-mix i believe. Genetics unknown, and I water every other day depending on the weight of the pot. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Alternating nodes are a sign of maturity. Completely normal.


----------



## Statton420 (Jul 8, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> Alternating nodes are a sign of maturity. Completely normal.


Excellent, thanks!!


----------



## CrymS (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello,

I just started growing and this is my first set of seeds. I'm having an issue with drooping leaves. I used Rapid Rooters by GH and a very small amount of Rapid Start (also GH). Planted seeds directly into the RRs and within 36 hours they had popped. I turned the light on an 18/6 at day 4 and kept them in their rapid rooters in an ice tray with a bit of water at the bottom to get the roots to grow down. I've felt like a mother hen and have checked the rapid rooters often, but after about 8 hours into the "day cycle" I've found the Rapid Rooters were nearly bone dry. I've moved the light up to about 21 inches, and kept the temps around 70-77. They're about 3 inches tall, but only have one set of leaves so I've been hesitant about transplanting them to my DWC system. My leaves have continued to droop further and further. I PH my water at 5.5-6, but I'm using RO water still with a little rapid start and I added some CalMag as someone suggested it could be a lack of food in the water. Could someone please just give me a bit of advice, even if it's that I'm screwing up. Thank you!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

rapid rooter stay wet inside too long, i HATE them. you can go ahead and put those in their first pots now that they've cracked. completely cover the rooter in the pot, and water very lightly for a few days, let the roots grow out of the rooter into the pot. if you're using soil with any nutes added, you probably won't need to feed anything for at least ten days to two weeks, then start out around 150 ppm and work up from there. if it doesn't have any nutes added, around day 5 or 6 i'd start with 100 ppm once, then wait for at least a week before you give them any more food.
ah...just saw DWC.....i don't think i'd use rapid rooter in dwc, they'll stay wet forever.......your drooping leaves are caused by the roots being too wet, too long...the outside of those rooters may be dry, but the roots inside of them aren't. i'd quit soaking them at all, spray them down a couple of times a day with a spray bottle, just keep the rooters barely moist, don't make them drip, just keep them from drying out totally.
i wouldn't try to put them in the dwc system till they have some well defined roots coming out of those rooters.


----------



## CrymS (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> rapid rooter stay wet inside too long, i HATE them. you can go ahead and put those in their first pots now that they've cracked. completely cover the rooter in the pot, and water very lightly for a few days, let the roots grow out of the rooter into the pot. if you're using soil with any nutes added, you probably won't need to feed anything for at least ten days to two weeks, then start out around 150 ppm and work up from there. if it doesn't have any nutes added, around day 5 or 6 i'd start with 100 ppm once, then wait for at least a week before you give them any more food.
> ah...just saw DWC.....i don't think i'd use rapid rooter in dwc, they'll stay wet forever.......your drooping leaves are caused by the roots being too wet, too long...the outside of those rooters may be dry, but the roots inside of them aren't. i'd quit soaking them at all, spray them down a couple of times a day with a spray bottle, just keep the rooters barely moist, don't make them drip, just keep them from drying out totally.
> i wouldn't try to put them in the dwc system till they have some well defined roots coming out of those rooters.


They're starting to show little roots out of the sides, so I suppose it won't be too long, if they don't die, that the roots should be manageable for a transplant. It would probably kill them now if I tried to get them out of the RRs somehow. I'm sure this is how new mothers feel, it's so darned stressful the first time around. Would you recommend rockwool over RRs for a DWC? I watched so many videos and read, but I guess I got these thinking ahead for clones.

I appreciate you taking the time to respond and your tips!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

CrymS said:


> They're starting to show little roots out of the sides, so I suppose it won't be too long, if they don't die, that the roots should be manageable for a transplant. It would probably kill them now if I tried to get them out of the RRs somehow. I'm sure this is how new mothers feel, it's so darned stressful the first time around. Would you recommend rockwool over RRs for a DWC? I watched so many videos and read, but I guess I got these thinking ahead for clones.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to respond and your tips!


yeah, don't try to remove them, by now they've started to develop hair roots, and it would destroy them, probly putting the plant into shock.
don't take me as the final authority, a lot of people do use rapid rooter in hydro, with a good rate of success, but there is a steep learning curve to it, and you may lose quite a few before you get the hang of it. rockwool is about the same, honestly, it's all in learning the little things about whatever method you use. i'd soak either one in ph'ed water before i used them, then hold them almost like your going to throw them, and "sling" most of the water out of them. then i wouldn't ever water the whole things again. i would use a dropper and just put a few drops into the center where the seedling is. don't let the whole thing dry out, but i'd never put them directly in water again after the first time.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> Alternating nodes are a sign of maturity. Completely normal.


It's what I look for before I flip, everytime


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> It's what I look for before I flip, everytime


that, and the presence of preflowers at branching nodes.


----------



## Jamie cole (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm growing indoors in rockwool cubes 6inch stacked on another 6 inch cube, top feeding on a drip i have been hand watering at the start and I'm day 22 with one chocolate mint go by humbolt and been water like ever 2 day or so when my cubes almost dry but the bottom one always stays wet and seems to get all the water but i thought i might switch it top feeding as i saw on youtube you supposed to feed 2x in veg at like 102ml +102ml because i have 2 cubes but my plant has been looking very droopy  can anyone help me with any advice first time in rock wool and my plant seems a bit behind


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2018)

Jamie cole said:


> I'm growing indoors in rockwool cubes 6inch stacked on another 6 inch cube, top feeding on a drip i have been hand watering at the start and I'm day 22 with one chocolate mint go by humbolt and been water like ever 2 day or so when my cubes almost dry but the bottom one always stays wet and seems to get all the water but i thought i might switch it top feeding as i saw on youtube you supposed to feed 2x in veg at like 102ml +102ml because i have 2 cubes but my plant has been looking very droopy  can anyone help me with any advice first time in rock wool and my plant seems a bit behind


i'm not a rockwool guy, but i've seen lots of grows. never seen anyone stack same sized cubes on top of each other, it always looks like a step pyramid, starter cube on top, then a larger cube under that, and a larger one under that...i've always assumed that was for 2 reasons, one being stability. the other reason being that water runs down hill, so you want the larger base so the water has someplace to go, and a larger surface to evaporate from. it also gives your roots a lot more room to spread out, which will dry the whole mass out faster


----------



## Jamie cole (Nov 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not a rockwool guy, but i've seen lots of grows. never seen anyone stack same sized cubes on top of each other, it always looks like a step pyramid, starter cube on top, then a larger cube under that, and a larger one under that...i've always assumed that was for 2 reasons, one being stability. the other reason being that water runs down hill, so you want the larger base so the water has someplace to go, and a larger surface to evaporate from. it also gives your roots a lot more room to spread out, which will dry the whole mass out faster


thanks for the reply i can't determine id its underwater or overwatered


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

Jamie cole said:


> thanks for the reply i can't determine id its underwater or overwatered


they don't look that bad.
it's definitely not under watering. underwatering the leaves will get limp, stems will sag, it's pretty easy to tell underwatering.
your leaves are fat or "turgid", the leaves themselves have a little curl to them, and the stems aren't sagging. that's over watering. not bad, but the beginning. how long has it been since you added the second block of rockwool? have they had time to grow down into it well? they may just still be trying to get themselves established into that second block. once they get some roots into it, the "problem" may solve itself


----------



## Jamie cole (Nov 4, 2018)

thanks for the reply and I've left to dry out atm but they seem to be getting worse i think and its been like a week and half since second block but i have had a peek behind plastic and i can see roots established quit a bit just seems like the leaves arnt perking up


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

you might be better off reposting this in the hydroponics section, all the hydro guys who will have extensive rockwool experience will be hanging out there


----------



## Jamie cole (Nov 4, 2018)

okay thanks for the advice anyways i appreciate it


----------



## led1k (Nov 5, 2018)

Growing in soil and using Megacrop. Soil is E.B. Stone Recipie 420 in 3gal cloth pots. Girl Scout Cookie from a dispensary. I've battled pm and used Actinovate which has appeared to win the battle against the tiny white powdery fuzz. Now I have this going on. Not the same leaf but you can see the progression of whatever this is.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Nov 7, 2018)

I would personally guess a phos deficiency


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2018)

everyone is all about the megacrop.....but i've seen a shitload of posts about people having trouble with their plants while using it........i'm not particularly impressed with the megacrop.......either it's not all that, or it has a steep learning curve and not good enough instructions


----------



## led1k (Nov 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> everyone is all about the megacrop.....but i've seen a shitload of posts about people having trouble with their plants while using it........i'm not particularly impressed with the megacrop.......either it's not all that, or it has a steep learning curve and not good enough instructions


In my case I'm pretty sure it's me trying to use MC in what has been described as fairly "hot" soil. Also, this plant in particular suffered through me PH'ing water to Hydro (~5. vs Soil at 6.5. Watered with overnight tap water PH'd to 6.5 and got a fair amount of runnoff which tested at 6.6. Maybe the soil and MC together can cause a P lockout?


----------



## Dolldolphinfin (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey now, took this through my method 7 glasses. Did it come out ok? Not sure what this is just one plant doing it.
Over watering? Just bumped up watering. 
Broad mites? Never had them.
Hitting hot nuts in bottom?
This is new clone and guy I got it from has never seen this on any of his plants. 
Indoor grow, amended soil in bottom roots organic for top layer. First saw it start in veg


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2019)

This reminds me of root-death from over-watering or N-burn to the point of inflammation.

So, yes, over-watering would be my guess. Good luck!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello everyone
I've got a feminized Double Zero OGK by Mosca well into flowering. She's in pretty small container, 50/50 mix ocean Forest and happy frog. Usually dries out every 2-3 days. I know I have overfed, because tips are showing the burn, not too bad thou. I have only given her water last 2 times and now am seeing some yellowing on some of the older growth.
I have the fox farm trio bottled nutes: big, big bloom and tiger and Botanicare Cal/mag. I gave her grow big 2 times first few weeks of flowering and big bloom twice. Second time is when I over did it.
Ph seems to be within range. I have GH up/down kit.
  
Thanks for all/any help
I'm going to need to water tomorrow or next day at the latest. Feed or no feed?
Forgot to mention that I'm using roleadro cob led. 135 actual watts


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 13, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> Hello everyone
> I've got a feminized Double Zero OGK by Mosca well into flowering. She's in pretty small container, 50/50 mix ocean Forest and happy frog. Usually dries out every 2-3 days. I know I have overfed, because tips are showing the burn, not too bad thou. I have only given her water last 2 times and now am seeing some yellowing on some of the older growth.
> I have the fox farm trio bottled nutes: big, big bloom and tiger and Botanicare Cal/mag. I gave her grow big 2 times first few weeks of flowering and big bloom twice. Second time is when I over did it.
> Ph seems to be within range. I have GH up/down kit.
> ...


back off the grow, cut down the ppm of your nutes by about 25%, and take some of the calmag and make up a 200 ppm solution and foliar feed with it. too much N, not enough Mag. should check your ph going in, make sure it's in range, although in this case i'm betting the mag problem will clear up if you stop over feeding, probably being blocked by too much P.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> back off the grow, cut down the ppm of your nutes by about 25%, and take some of the calmag and make up a 200 ppm solution and foliar feed with it. too much N, not enough Mag. should check your ph going in, make sure it's in range, although in this case i'm betting the mag problem will clear up if you stop over feeding, probably being blocked by too much P.


Thank you Roger for quick reply. I don't have a ppm meter, but I'll give her light Cal/mag feed next, see how she responds. I haven't given her much of that at all. I think she just got it twice with grow big, which I fed during first 2 weeks of flowering.
I checked the runoff last time I watered and pH was within range.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 13, 2019)

run off isn't what you check. make your nutrient solution and check it before you feed your plants. as long as you're putting it in at the right ph, don't worry about run off.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> run off isn't what you check. make your nutrient solution and check it before you feed your plants. as long as you're putting it in at the right ph, don't worry about run off.


By the time I got the pH kit, I had already stopped feeding so there was no nutrient solution to test. Will do so when I feed and adjust if needed


----------



## led1k (Feb 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> run off isn't what you check. make your nutrient solution and check it before you feed your plants. as long as you're putting it in at the right ph, don't worry about run off.


Doesn't the runoff give hints as to how the plant is reacting to what you give it? PH drifting up or down and EC higher/lower?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2019)

this is NOT hydroponics...runoff is pretty much useless information...your plant would be seriously fucked up looking if the ph of your medium is off significantly....if it grew at all. 
the ph of medium changes through the day, as the plant both absorbs nutrients and makes exudates that coat the roots...
do you know how to account for that? do you expect the ph of the root zone to be 5.8? or 6.5? or w/e you feed at? cause it's not, and never will be. the nutes you put in temporarily change the ph, the plants absorbing those nutes change it further, the time of day changes it, as the plants don't absorb as many nutes at night, and produce more exudate......
so, unless you have a complete and total understanding of all of those processes, the information you get from soil ph is meaningless to you...


----------



## led1k (Feb 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is NOT hydroponics...runoff is pretty much useless information...your plant would be seriously fucked up looking if the ph of your medium is off significantly....if it grew at all.
> the ph of medium changes through the day, as the plant both absorbs nutrients and makes exudates that coat the roots...
> do you know how to account for that? do you expect the ph of the root zone to be 5.8? or 6.5? or w/e you feed at? cause it's not, and never will be. the nutes you put in temporarily change the ph, the plants absorbing those nutes change it further, the time of day changes it, as the plants don't absorb as many nutes at night, and produce more exudate......
> so, unless you have a complete and total understanding of all of those processes, the information you get from soil ph is meaningless to you...


 Not hydroponics but in either case there is an optimum range of pH and EC for the environment the roots are in and the phase of growth right?
I don’t know how to account for the time of day variations you mentioned but it if I see pH rising/falling over a series of waterings ( same time of day) wouldn’t it make sense to adjust input in order to keep soil pH at about 6.5? Same thing for EC if I see it rising or falling it tells me if the plant is taking up nutrients and water at the same rate or otherwise and adjust EC of input accordingly?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2019)

led1k said:


> Not hydroponics but in either case there is an optimum range of pH and EC for the environment the roots are in and the phase of growth right?
> I don’t know how to account for the time of day variations you mentioned but it if I see pH rising/falling over a series of waterings ( same time of day) wouldn’t it make sense to adjust input in order to keep soil pH at about 6.5? Same thing for EC if I see it rising or falling it tells me if the plant is taking up nutrients and water at the same rate or otherwise and adjust EC of input accordingly?


yes, there is, but it takes a lot to knock your medium out of that range, and you would notice IMMEDIATE problems...multiple severe lockouts, patchy unhealthy looking leaves, stunted twisted new growth.
NO...do not adjust your nutrient ph to try to change your soil ph...unless it is showing you signs that it is seriously out of range. just put your feed in at the right ph level, and the ph of your medium will be fine.....and you don't check the ec of your soil either, unless your plant is showing signs of being overfed...and then there's not really much point to checking it...just make your nutes weaker if you're getting overfeeding signs....
IT AIN'T HYDRO.....you can't make the fast adjustments in soil you can in hydro. the data you're trying to gather isn't really valuable to you in the situation you are in. if you just feel like you need it, go ahead and gather it, but i'm telling you right now, if you try to treat peat, coco, or soil like real hydro, you're going to be chasing your tail like a dog on meth


----------



## ccfstar (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi my first grow I got some Fruity Pebbles OG and some blue lightning 
I am growing indoors in coco coir they where seedlings about 18 days old now I had nutrient burn due to not rinsing the coco before I used so ph was in the 1200 ppm range I have flushed it and got ppm to with in 300 to 500 and also ph at 5.5 to 5.8 don’t know if it makes a difference but I got them on cal-mag and future harvest nutrients


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 22, 2019)

This is my mother I'm in coco with perlite have random yellowing in odd places still have forward growth also small brown spot only on a couple of leaves any help would be appreciated watering to vegamatrix's schedule


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 22, 2019)

These are in my flower as you can tell kinda light on color but mostly im concerned about the drooping these are also in coco and as you can see not all plants are effected and I've watered them the same again any help would be appreciated
4by8 tent
3x hlg 550s
Temps at 80 day 70 night
Humidity 45 percent
Watering once a day 5.5 to .6.0 ph going in.high ph coming out around 7 to 7.5 even after a huge flushing I don't understand it using vegamatrix nutrients


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2019)

ccfstar said:


> Hi my first grow I got some Fruity Pebbles OG and some blue lightning
> I am growing indoors in coco coir they where seedlings about 18 days old now I had nutrient burn due to not rinsing the coco before I used so ph was in the 1200 ppm range I have flushed it and got ppm to with in 300 to 500 and also ph at 5.5 to 5.8 don’t know if it makes a difference but I got them on cal-mag and future harvest nutrients


that mostly looks like ph fluctuation damage. they don't look too bad otherwise. maybe get a bottle of ph test solution and check your meter once a week, i have a cheap one and have to recalibrate it once a week, sometimes more if i'm using it more often than usual.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> These are in my flower as you can tell kinda light on color but mostly im concerned about the drooping these are also in coco and as you can see not all plants are effected and I've watered them the same again any help would be appreciated
> 4by8 tent
> 3x hlg 550s
> Temps at 80 day 70 night
> ...


those all look like they need cal-mag. i'm not one to throw cal-mag at a problem, unless it looks like the actual problem, and that looks like it to me.
i'd make up some 200 ppm mix and use it as a foliar spray, to get it under control, then you'll have to start adding some to your feed regimen, or using more of the vegamatrix replacement for it. coco can be full of potassium and sodium from it's natural environment, which blocks out calcium and magnesium, along with some other positively charged ions. you have to add some extra to make up for it, until a fair amount of the potassium and sodium have been rinsed free and the C and Mag can start using those cec sites


----------



## ccfstar (Feb 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that mostly looks like ph fluctuation damage. they don't look too bad otherwise. maybe get a bottle of ph test solution and check your meter once a week, i have a cheap one and have to recalibrate it once a week, sometimes more if i'm using it more often than usual.


Thank you very much


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

Chenzo20 said:


> Growing indoor
> Water every second day
> Soil
> 4 weeks into flower
> ...


that first leaf looks like a text book photo for K deficiency. the second looks like too much P. not sure how your nutes are broken down, if you can add a little more K and a little less P, i think it will help....


----------



## ccfstar (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi so I am trying to figure out if this is a issue that is starting up or what this is I feed them future harvest nutrients they are in coco the ph range I feed them in is 5.5-5.8 with ppm 300-500 range any advice would be helpful thanks .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2019)

ccfstar said:


> Hi so I am trying to figure out if this is a issue that is starting up or what this is I feed them future harvest nutrients they are in coco the ph range I feed them in is 5.5-5.8 with ppm 300-500 range any advice would be helpful thanks .


5.5 is too low, try to stay around 5.8, it can drop and rise a little, but you want to stay between 5.6 and 6.0 as much as possible in coco. the size those are, i wouldn't be feeding over 300 ppm, look a little overfed. the bigger ones are ready to be repotted.


----------



## ccfstar (Mar 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 5.5 is too low, try to stay around 5.8, it can drop and rise a little, but you want to stay between 5.6 and 6.0 as much as possible in coco. the size those are, i wouldn't be feeding over 300 ppm, look a little overfed. the bigger ones are ready to be repotted.


Ok thank you roger as always


----------



## ccfstar (Mar 28, 2019)

So I have started new seeds there 4 days old they spent two days in the paper towel germinating then I put them in ph adjusted rockwool why is it some of them get long and steamy and fall over and some grow proper is there any way to prevent or stop that for the future ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2019)

the ones that fall over actually have a little more energy, and would do better closer to the light. they're trying to stretch up closer, if you move them closer, they'll put that effort into more useful growth


----------



## ccfstar (Mar 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the ones that fall over actually have a little more energy, and would do better closer to the light. they're trying to stretch up closer, if you move them closer, they'll put that effort into more useful growth


Ok thank you very much for the info


----------



## ccfstar (Mar 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the ones that fall over actually have a little more energy, and would do better closer to the light. they're trying to stretch up closer, if you move them closer, they'll put that effort into more useful growth


So I have another question when I germinated the seeds in paper towel then I transplanted it into the rockwool cubes could the stretching be from me not putting them deep enough in the hole cause my light can’t get closer with out taking the dome off and at how old can u take the dome off roughly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2019)

ccfstar said:


> So I have another question when I germinated the seeds in paper towel then I transplanted it into the rockwool cubes could the stretching be from me not putting them deep enough in the hole cause my light can’t get closer with out taking the dome off and at how old can u take the dome off roughly.View attachment 4308182


i don't use a dome on seedlings. don't think they need it. get rid of it and get your light closer
i don't sprout seeds that i'm going to put in cubes, either, just stick em about 3/4 of an inch in and let em do their thing


----------



## ccfstar (Mar 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't use a dome on seedlings. don't think they need it. get rid of it and get your light closer
> i don't sprout seeds that i'm going to put in cubes, either, just stick em about 3/4 of an inch in and let em do their thing


Thank you very much for the advice


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## ccfstar (Mar 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't use a dome on seedlings. don't think they need it. get rid of it and get your light closer
> i don't sprout seeds that i'm going to put in cubes, either, just stick em about 3/4 of an inch in and let em do their thing


So I have one last question for you these are my older plants I learned to some times just let them be but I am confused now I am growing in coco with 40% perlite .

I am currently feeding them future harvest nutrients witch includes cal mag micro grow bloom super b+ plantacillin and prop-o-gator and silica up for ph adjustment now my watering schedule is everyday with nutrients the bigger in my garden I am watering at this week 1200 ppm last week 800-900 5.8 consistent ppm going in and smaller are at 200 to 350 ppm and light schedule is 18/6 and they are roughly 2 months old from seed on the 3rd of April and the smaller ones 11 of April and the bigger ones are 15 inches tall and smaller 10 inches I just wanted you or anyone to look and tell me if they see issues or maybe help me figure out why these new leaves are twisted I also flushed with a lower ppm for two days last Friday before starting my higher ppm on them this week oh and humidity try to keep round 50% and temperatures from 20 degrees c to 25 degrees c I also had my micro grow and bloom when I bought them the mail man left them on my door step and it was freezing could this be cause of issues or no ?
Thanks for all and any advice


----------



## Tmon_doo1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey yall

Thanks in advance for the words of wisdom.
first grow had nitrogen toxic issue during the start.
Growing indoors 2x2 tent 300w LED
CO2 genrator bottle inside the tent.
growing in soil coco mix
water every 1-2 based on soil feel
stage flowering
small leafs on bud statring to curl under is it much light?
can provide more pics 
super small buds frist grow learing exp


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Mar 30, 2019)

pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


phosphorous


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Mar 30, 2019)

ccfstar said:


> So I have one last question for you these are my older plants I learned to some times just let them be but I am confused now I am growing in coco with 40% perlite .
> 
> I am currently feeding them future harvest nutrients witch includes cal mag micro grow bloom super b+ plantacillin and prop-o-gator and silica up for ph adjustment now my watering schedule is everyday with nutrients the bigger in my garden I am watering at this week 1200 ppm last week 800-900 5.8 consistent ppm going in and smaller are at 200 to 350 ppm and light schedule is 18/6 and they are roughly 2 months old from seed on the 3rd of April and the smaller ones 11 of April and the bigger ones are 15 inches tall and smaller 10 inches I just wanted you or anyone to look and tell me if they see issues or maybe help me figure out why these new leaves are twisted I also flushed with a lower ppm for two days last Friday before starting my higher ppm on them this week oh and humidity try to keep round 50% and temperatures from 20 degrees c to 25 degrees c I also had my micro grow and bloom when I bought them the mail man left them on my door step and it was freezing could this be cause of issues or no ?
> Thanks for all and any advice


potassium


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Mar 30, 2019)

Tmon_doo1 said:


> Hey yall
> 
> Thanks in advance for the words of wisdom.
> first grow had nitrogen toxic issue during the start.
> ...


looks like you may want better genetics unless thats some seceret sativa in my opinon that would not be worth my time to grow


----------



## Enzyme027 (Apr 19, 2019)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


I read through the forums and help sections. There seems to be several symptoms going on . The plants are at week 5 of flowering and were doing perfectly fine. I have included several pic of what has just begun to pop up in the last few days. The conditions ;DWC, technaflora as per instructions , Ph 5.9, 1000w led about 12” away. The symptoms are most prominent at the top of the plant . Im thinking heat stress, we did have some warmer days and I was not able to increase ventilation, but not sure . Thank you for any recommendations .


----------



## led1k (Apr 28, 2019)

WTH is this? I'm re-vegging from seed and there's ton of new growth but a few of the leaves near the bottom have this stuff/markings.


----------



## biggysquals (Apr 28, 2019)

Gmo garlic cookies, 7gal pots, pro mix, botanicare silica blast @ 5 mil per gal, canna bio @8 mil per gal, canna bio rhiz @ 8 mil per gal, gh cal mag @ 2.5 mil per gal, mammoth p @ .6 mil per gal, alternating between 1/2 teaspoon of real growers recharge per gal and compost tea in a box at suggested mix rate. Watering approx every 4 days. Temps are 80 to 83. Humidity is approx 70% 1260 watts ceramic metal halide approx 24” above canopy with co2


----------



## Jonny Jetson (May 27, 2019)

Growing indoors
Flooding when the rockwool gets light
4x4 rockwool cubes in a flood and drain system
Week 5 of veg from cloner
Yellowing in lower leaves and tips are curling upwards. Feeding with 770 ppm of floraflex nutrients and using tap water p.h.'d to 5.8-5.9
Runoff is 5.9. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Hightz (Jun 24, 2019)

biggysquals said:


> Gmo garlic cookies, 7gal pots, pro mix, botanicare silica blast @ 5 mil per gal, canna bio @8 mil per gal, canna bio rhiz @ 8 mil per gal, gh cal mag @ 2.5 mil per gal, mammoth p @ .6 mil per gal, alternating between 1/2 teaspoon of real growers recharge per gal and compost tea in a box at suggested mix rate. Watering approx every 4 days. Temps are 80 to 83. Humidity is approx 70% 1260 watts ceramic metal halide approx 24” above canopy with co2


You could try raising the lights higher. The fading yellow on the top canopy indicates some heat stress. I'm dealing with the same thing I think but not to this extent. Here's a pic


----------



## TorontotnoroT (Aug 6, 2019)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


Hi there I’m looking for some help I have two warlocks grown indoors then moved outdoors 2 nd week of flower. Grown in soil watered once every 4-6 days. One plant is doing really well the other looks deathly Sick any help would be awesome thanks.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 6, 2019)

TorontotnoroT said:


> View attachment 4375523 View attachment 4375521
> Hi there I’m looking for some help I have two warlocks grown indoors then moved outdoors 2 nd week of flower. Grown in soil watered once every 4-6 days. One plant is doing really well the other looks deathly Sick any help would be awesome thanks.View attachment 4375524


Did you harden it off before sticking it from the lights straight into sunlight?


----------



## TorontotnoroT (Aug 7, 2019)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Did you harden it off before sticking it from the lights straight into sunlight?


No but as I’ve said ones doing really well and not the other could that be it still? And if so will it bounce back or is there something I can do


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 7, 2019)

TorontotnoroT said:


> No but as I’ve said ones doing really well and not the other could that be it still? And if so will it bounce back or is there something I can do


Different plants will tolerate things differently... 
Looks to me like leaf burn. You are suppose to put them in a semi shady spot for a few hours a day then after about a week you can move them to full sun. That is what hardening off is, and this method is literally for any and every type of plant grown indoors and then moved outside. 

You cant do anything about the parts that are already burned but you can throw it in the shade and let them adjust so it doesnt finish killing your plant. 

Good luck


----------



## beercan (Sep 8, 2019)

Well had an issue arise, plant is almost 3 months old, fox farm soil, 2 260 watt leds, dyna gro nutes, ph of 6.0 to 6.5, never had an issue until last couple of weeks with her, not sure if its a mineral problem or not, any ideas? Calcium or magnesium maybe, shes going downhill fast!


----------



## Cesar300_ (Sep 19, 2019)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...



Hello, Guys, I'm currently growing girl scout cookies in 3-gallon pots they are close to week 3 of flowering. I usually water them every 3 days. I'm using roots organics soil. I only add nutrients once a week I use Cal mag and bloom blend pro. I started to notice some brown gold edges on some of the leaves.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey @Cesar300_ did you get it figured out? Were you are seeing this on older leaves? The description of a potassium deficiency might be brown or yellow edges, or maybe burnt edges and tips?? Maybe the girls need a bit more as they grow???


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Oct 11, 2019)

nardinit said:


> i need some serious help with my plants:
> 2metres tall approx.....
> They're in the 1st week of flowering, or nearly....
> Growing outside, using advanced nutes....
> ...


I think you missed the Boat with the help thing... Maybe next time.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 4, 2020)

nardinit said:


> i need some serious help with my plants:
> 2metres tall approx.....
> They're in the 1st week of flowering, or nearly....
> Growing outside, using advanced nutes....
> ...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 4, 2020)

Sorry, even if you could save these, by the time they come around, you can start again from seed. Ya gotta catch these things in time.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 5, 2020)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Sorry, even if you could save these, by the time they come around, you can start again from seed. Ya gotta catch these things in time.


Hey @Rozgreenburn -- welcome to Roll It Up! User nardinit posted their call for help back in 2008 !! Most of our threads are open, even if they started years ago. Even if they haven't seen any action for a long time!

Have fun!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 5, 2020)

inDC4now said:


> Hey @Rozgreenburn -- welcome to Roll It Up! User nardinit posted their call for help back in 2008 !! Most of our threads are open, even if they started years ago. Even if they haven't seen any action for a long time!
> 
> Have fun!


 Thanx, How do I find out what's current?


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 6, 2020)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Thanx, How do I find out what's current?





There is more than one way to know what is current. For one, the newest page has the highest number. Then you can check when the last message was posted.


----------



## davidbrean (Mar 14, 2020)

FilthyFletch said:


> Whats your issue? Your plant will start to yellow after week 3 of flower and starts showing that its ending its life.During flower you take the nitrogen away and up the phosphorus which stops the "green growth".Look pretty nice.How many you go there and how many lights.Look great


Hi ,im new on here.is this message for me???? If so I will answer lol


----------



## davidbrean (Mar 14, 2020)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


Fine


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2020)

davidbrean said:


> Hi ,im new on here.is this message for me???? If so I will answer lol



The post you're quoting is from 2008.





davidbrean said:


> Fine



The post you're quoting is from 2007.


----------



## flattylfc (Mar 26, 2020)

maryjane420420 said:


> look at my problem here any advice will help tried flushing and refeeding plant is doing worse some of my other plants are starting to wilt as well as turn brown on lower leaves will attach some more pics. a couple of the plants have a slight reddish purple tint to the stalk only is this gonna be a problem???


Re pot that straight away into a bigger tub . Hope u haven't been giving it loads of nutes coz it's a big plant for the tub it's in and the root system will be jammed in there aha . So report and give a little water. After 3 days give it a little dose of nutes. That's what I would personally do bro


----------



## Willhe69u (Mar 28, 2020)

Any thought on this seedling color it's like 3 weeks old an fed only oh water started in Rockwell an soil is 50/50 my dirt from garden reallyblack andariy Doos store bought . nothing else looks like


----------



## NoobGrower22 (Mar 30, 2020)

so this is my first tent grow. used to grow out of a space bucket. currently approx week 5 of flower. sprouted Jan 25th. I noticed my biggest autoflower had a few yellow leafs and thought maybe a nitrogen deficiency or maybe the plant is just getting old and close to harvest. figured I'd give it another day. came back the next day and now I have a good bit of yellowing. so I flushed the plant with plain water and let it go till the next scheduled watering which was the next day. mixed up a bucket of water. with gh notes at full strength as I have been (she a hungry bitch) added calmag at 3ml/gal. ph to 6.3-6.5 and watered. came back today to find almost half the plant has gone yellow. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kosti1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey. I am flovering in week seven just started with white widow. Here are the roots week ago and today. Week ago i dumped 50ml 3% hydrogen peroxide for 20litres of water. I did the same thing today. What do you think? What should i do? Is it root rot or some other root problem? 
As you see week ago they were brighter. Three or four weeks still left with project.


----------



## Dr-JG (May 14, 2020)

Hey guys, this is a northern lights autoflower. 

It's indoor under a 900w Led actual output is 220w I think. 

One of the leaves look like is bending. I have no fan on it or anything. 


Temp inside is around 26C 
Humidity varying around 50 and 70. I am manually adjusting things and it stays mostly around 65, but when I go to sleep it varies a bit. 


Am I being paranoid or a potential over watering. It's around day 9, I planted straight to pot without germinating so took a while to come up.


----------



## SequiaGarden (May 18, 2020)

Dr.Chronic said:


> Hahahahah. Sorry, i don't mean to sound like a dickhead but what's wrong is the plant is dead my friend. I don't think their is any salvage left in that beaut.


Ruff, it happens. I learn from seeing this situation for myself not to let my plants get to that point again. For me to much nutrients and it ended up looking like death the nearby plants got effectived immediately and show signs of harsh burn on the water leaves. A similar situation too a guy showed me what he had and it look quite similar to these pictures. If your going to try this again i would do a little bit more research indoor is tuff if your not aware of your set up. Basically playing good here lol. Good luck to your next grow.


----------



## JoseVargas (May 21, 2020)

Does my plant look like it's being overwatered I watered yesterday today I did not water the top layer got dry I barely scraping and it's still moist


----------



## flattylfc (May 24, 2020)

JoseVargas said:


> Does my plant look like it's being overwatered I watered yesterday today I did not water the top layer got dry I barely scraping and it's still moist


Look ok to me . A lil droopy in tips . Best way to tell is to leave it a couple of days longer to water then see if the problem sorts itself out bro


----------



## Jcann (May 24, 2020)

Hey everyone. I’m having issues with my indoor grow. Several of my plants have leaves like the picture. I’m growing in rockwool with Veg+Bloom nutrients. Currently finishing up veg getting ready for the flip and this started... 


Just flushed with a very light nutrient mix: 

Mix going in Mix coming out 
Ph. 5.8. 5.8 
EC .8 .9 
PPM 400 439


Known good pheno of Alaskan Purp fem, last week before flip.

PowerSI 
Mammoth P 
Veg+bloom RO/Soft 
Stackswell 
+Life 
Calmag 
Grodan 4x4x4 (rockwool) 
48x96 vivosun tent (this is the only thing new in this equation) 
Mammoth lighting 10 bar LED 
ph 5.7, 830ppm 
Temp 80/humidity 50 (I know it’s a bit low, working on it) 
Top drip, DTW


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 29, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what going on with this plant ? It’s outdoor in ffof,I give it GH Floranova half strength, the water ph is good.


----------



## Destroyer of chairs (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, what is causing this weird bending of the leaves?

Growing a nl#5 in dwc, rockwool 4x4 cm starter cube in the middle with hydroton(clay pebbles?) covering it on all sides. I dont water it as my airstone makes bubbles that wet the container enough. Water lvl is 6.5 cm underneath my container. 

PH is aroynd 5.8

EC 0.25

Grow room temp around 26 celcius and im Guessing the water is somewhere close to that because i dont have a way to chill it down atm. 

Might this be because of water temp or is It some sort of overwatering Even though im not top feeding it?

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2020)

Dr-JG said:


> Hey guys, this is a northern lights autoflower.
> 
> It's indoor under a 900w Led actual output is 220w I think.
> 
> ...


other than overwatering the poor thing , seedling leaf is a non issue , leaves bend .


----------



## Theman5 (Aug 31, 2020)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


Dam so much support for the new guys and community. Lovint the site.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Sep 1, 2020)

What's wrong with my plant?
Soil grow in 3 gallon fabric pot half ffof half happy frog,photoperiod under Mars hydro led 600w almost 45 days into veg, I been watering every 4 or 5 days lately almost once a week, I give tap water after bubble for 24 hours, watering before last night I gave 15ml of big bloom in 1 gal of water with 1/4 run off, and also gave 1 tps of molasses per gal one time as well, the plant has always had lighter leaves and yellow at the bottom. Is that because it's not getting alot of light? Or am I doing something wrong? Its growing like crazy I been putting on new bonsai wires every day...could it be from damage when I was putting on the wire? I was a little rough at times,


----------



## ejsesp (Sep 10, 2020)

pinksensa said:


> damn that garage looks nice as hell!!!! I cant decide which is prettier whats in there or a jaguar X8


Yeah know wat you mean..ive got a Bentley in mine


----------



## Kingtut22 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey I’m new here I have a bag seed that’s been preforming fairly well for my first time growing anything but I’ve come across some yellow bro leaves on the bottoms ones shown. Also slight curl down on the new leaves. She just went into flowering so idk what’s wrong with it. I have used neem oil for bugs. Everything is organic soil, feed everything.
Growing indoors 
*organic solid extra perlite
I water every 4-5 days 3 days nute 1 days pure water
It’s is in its first week of flowering *


----------



## Pona88 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi. I'm a newbie. This is my first grow. 
Currently 3 weeks into flower. I'm using organic supersoil as medium. I noticed some brownish discolouration at the top leaves during flowering stage. I watered my plant with dechlorined tap water every other day. Pls help mee


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Sep 20, 2020)

Help. Week 2 flower. New growth looks horrible Fast Buds auto in soil 3 gallon fabric pots. Indoor. Is this from under fertilizing. I thought I had N Tox so backed off the base nutes only giving her Humbolt Secrets Golden Tree and Sweet and Sticky for a week now.


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 7, 2020)

pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


Calmag lockout from wrong soil ph


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 7, 2020)

Kaotic said:


> Calmag lockout from wrong soil ph


Sorry wrong post lololol


Kaotic said:


> Calmag lockout from wrong soil ph


sorry I think I got the wrong post lol


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 7, 2020)

pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.





pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


Oops nvm it was the right post that’s a cal mag lock out from incorrect soil ph


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 7, 2020)

Kaotic said:


> Oops nvm it was the right post that’s a cal mag lock out from incorrect soil ph


Sorry it’s almost 2 here and I’ve been answering a lot of questions


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 7, 2020)

reignman said:


> Heeellllppp!! using 20 litre Ikon oxypot however only using 13 litres of water, sensi grow 2 part nute, pk 13-14, big bud finished,(end of week 4) now in week 5.5 of flower. Was promised help and have been left to it and aint got a clue whats going on with these leaves! pH is sitting between 5.5 and 5.8. Not sure about ppm but definately not over 1000ppm. Have a look at pics....need some feedback asap!!!


This post also looks like calmag lockout from over fert.


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 7, 2020)

maryjane420420 said:


> look at my problem here any advice will help tried flushing and refeeding plant is doing worse some of my other plants are starting to wilt as well as turn brown on lower leaves will attach some more pics. a couple of the plants have a slight reddish purple tint to the stalk only is this gonna be a problem???


Root bound most likely, how often do you water if it’s every day then the plants roots are drinking all of it because the plant is too big for that container now.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 7, 2020)

maryjane420420 said:


> look at my problem here any advice will help tried flushing and refeeding plant is doing worse some of my other plants are starting to wilt as well as turn brown on lower leaves will attach some more pics. a couple of the plants have a slight reddish purple tint to the stalk only is this gonna be a problem???





Kaotic said:


> Root bound most likely, how often do you water if it’s every day then the plants roots are drinking all of it because the plant is too big for that container now.


That's cool of you to help those three posters out! However, none of them have been here, for over 10 years. It may be awhile before you get a response.


----------



## KcufUp9 (Oct 7, 2020)

Im growing 2 indoor from bag seed. 
No nutes just water, worm castings in earlier vegetative stage. 
Normal soil mix.
Theu are about a week into flower.
Both of these have been female.
Now it looks like ive got a hermie.
Ive stripped all the balls.
I really want to harvest both.
What should i do?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2020)

KcufUp9 said:


> Im growing 2 indoor from bag seed.
> No nutes just water, worm castings in earlier vegetative stage.
> Normal soil mix.
> Theu are about a week into flower.
> ...


Toss it or have fun picking beans out of your flowers.


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 7, 2020)

KcufUp9 said:


> Im growing 2 indoor from bag seed.
> No nutes just water, worm castings in earlier vegetative stage.
> Normal soil mix.
> Theu are about a week into flower.
> ...


----------



## samoka_loda (Oct 21, 2020)

nardinit said:


> i need some serious help with my plants:
> 2metres tall approx.....
> They're in the 1st week of flowering, or nearly....
> Growing outside, using advanced nutes....
> ...


WATER?


----------



## Thumbnail83 (Dec 20, 2020)

pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.





pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


I'd get a phosphorus supplement


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 20, 2020)

Thumbnail83 said:


> I'd get a phosphorus supplement


This is a pinned article. Not really an active thread.


----------



## Thumbnail83 (Dec 20, 2020)

Yea I have no idea what I'm doing lol I'm getting it figured out.


----------



## Mattsoxx (Dec 20, 2020)

pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


Looks good leaves look like u got light nice and close


----------



## salami (Dec 22, 2020)

Dear experienced folks, please help this first timer!

Sampling was taken from oldest leaves. Spots on the leaves start as shiny spots, then turn yellow, then advance to this. It's not widespread by any means, but did start to see it on my other plant.


Strain: Wedding Cake Auto
Age: End of week 4
LST
Conditions: 
-DWC with top water feed
-pH: Controlled to be around 5.4-5.6, with occasional spike up to 6.5 after solution swap
-TDS: 244 PPM
-Grow room temp: 89-92 degrees
-Solution temperature 68-70 (F)
~14GA distilled water
~General Hydroponics Trio (5.5 tsp each)
~CalMagic: 5 tsp
~HydroGuard: 5 tsp
Light sources (all at 24" above canopy): 
-BESTVA 3KW LED (Veg and bloom on)[I know, I've since read about them]
-150W HPS
-ViparSpectra 300W LED (veg and bloom on)


Thank you in advance!


----------



## gahgogow (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello this will be my first grow. I went crazy and setup myself a rdwc system, but I'm already stuck at the first stage. Last week I planted 4 seeds. I used 7 stage RO water for rockwools including deion+UV. PH was about 5.7. I kept them in tank 80f 90% humid for 2 days. One of them germinated in 2nd day after that every day I had one popping up.. 4th day I had all 4 germinated. Morning of the 4th day I introduced them to light and the last one popped under the light. Light schedule is 20/4. Always kept the rockwool moist. There is a fan blowing a little air on them. Since the day one this guys are growing super tall. I know its a problem and there are many rasons might be triggering it, but if you guys can help I would appreciate. In the picture its at night before the light goes off. The temperature is a little low atm but my temps are usually between 75-80 and humidiry 50-60 aftrr I took them out 9f the humidty tank.


----------



## led1k (Jan 26, 2021)

gahgogow said:


> Hello this will be my first grow. I went crazy and setup myself a rdwc system, but I'm already stuck at the first stage. Last week I planted 4 seeds. I used 7 stage RO water for rockwools including deion+UV. PH was about 5.7. I kept them in tank 80f 90% humid for 2 days. One of them germinated in 2nd day after that every day I had one popping up.. 4th day I had all 4 germinated. Morning of the 4th day I introduced them to light and the last one popped under the light. Light schedule is 20/4. Always kept the rockwool moist. There is a fan blowing a little air on them. Since the day one this guys are growing super tall. I know its a problem and there are many rasons might be triggering it, but if you guys can help I would appreciate. In the picture its at night before the light goes off. The temperature is a little low atm but my temps are usually between 75-80 and humidiry 50-60 aftrr I took them out 9f the humidty tank.


If they sprouted in the dark they would stretch trying to find some light. Too much red in your spectrum? Too far from the lights?


----------



## gahgogow (Jan 30, 2021)

I figured that they were too far away from the light source. I used sf-1000 lights in 30% power 30" distance. Not got them closer about 12-15 inches. It seems like it will be a lot of trial and errors. Sf-1000 might have too much red in the spectrum. I'm not sire but possible. If you guys know anythig about that I would appreciate the input.


----------



## Sogreencali (Feb 12, 2021)

Three weeks old from clones. Water when ever the pot feels light ore dry three inches deep to the soil. I use ocean forest. Just fed half doses of compost tea and some silica, cal mag, recharge, and microbes. All half doses. Just few days ago I spray all my plants with plant therapy due to powdered mildew before sunset and yesterday I found four or five plant showing this problem and can’t figure out what’s wrong with it. Please help. Hope you have answers for me. My first thought was the spray cause the burn but this is was half hour before sunset and I let them sleep for few hours before the light turns on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bucky024 (May 23, 2021)

maryjane420420 said:


> look at my problem here any advice will help tried flushing and refeeding plant is doing worse some of my other plants are starting to wilt as well as turn brown on lower leaves will attach some more pics. a couple of the plants have a slight reddish purple tint to the stalk only is this gonna be a problem???


Slight discolor magenta, violet , light purple is indicator of stress


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 19, 2021)

My plant sprung up April 13th. I measured it and it’s only 1 ft tall. I am a beginner so I am welcoming all and any advice


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 19, 2021)

BigBrazy said:


> I need some help and advice. My plant sprung up April 13th. I measured it, it’s only 1ft tall. I really need some advice


Spam much my friend

You have people trying to help you in your thread u started if you'd just focus on the questions asked of you


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2021)

BigBrazy said:


> My plant sprung up April 13th. I measured it and it’s only 1 ft tall. I am a beginner so I am welcoming all and any advice


Can you post any nude pics?
Thanks


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 19, 2021)

Here’s another pic


----------



## Bucky024 (Jun 19, 2021)

Hey brother what be feeding your plant anything???jus saw pic could b nitrogen needed could be cal mag u r getting to nice size so yea but


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 20, 2021)

I just went and got this stuff today. Changing the soil over because I bought potting mix that was for vegetables. I’m changing over now.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 20, 2021)

You'll get done really nice tomatoes with that


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 20, 2021)

Okay dude! You want to be fukn funny and try to mock a beginner instead of trying to coach me thru the shyt so quit playing with me


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 20, 2021)

I’m tired of your jokes dude


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2021)

BigBrazy said:


> Okay dude! You want to be fukn funny and try to mock a beginner instead of trying to coach me thru the shyt so quit playing with me


He was teasing you. Why not start a grow journal or thread of your own. These are pinned and dedicated threads so it will be hard for you to come back to to look for any information later.


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 20, 2021)

BigBrazy said:


> Okay dude! You want to be fukn funny and try to mock a beginner instead of trying to coach me thru the shyt so quit playing with me


I gave u input on the THREAD you started, but choose to ignore what people suggest


Sooooooo

You continue to post here


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 20, 2021)

Not ignoring anything dude, just don’t like your sarcastic jokes and I’m just trying to learn


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 20, 2021)

Good luck then, I tried but you wouldn't grasp anything I was asking

Hope you get real soil and nutes for cannabis or yer doomed to fail


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 20, 2021)

BigBrazy said:


> Not ignoring anything dude, just don’t like your sarcastic jokes and I’m just trying to learn


 Dude, a sense of humor is mandatory here. You will get seriously good info if you will take it. Good luck...


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 20, 2021)

Believe me, I truly appreciate all your advice, I really do. Especially being that I am clueless and need all info I can get. Gratitude


----------



## Bucky024 (Jun 20, 2021)

BTW soil that's good for veges is good for pot espically if its for tomatoes.. BTW this critical fast bud is jus in soil no nutes


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 20, 2021)

Bucky024 said:


> BTW soil that's good for veges is good for pot espically if its for tomatoes.. BTW this critical fast bud is jus in soil no nutesView attachment 4927293


What soil would that be?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 20, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> What soil would that be?


Tomato soil, can't you read Bob?


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 20, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Tomato soil, can't you read Bob?


Guess I'm slipping a bit today it appears

I apologize to everyone in advance

Lol


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 20, 2021)

I went and got some organic soil and some bone meal and I transferred the plant over to a plastic pot and put it in the new organic soil. I put 2-3 cups of bone meal in and put a layer of soil over the top of the bone meal and saturated it in the soil and fed the plant some pure water instead of sink water


----------



## BigBrazy (Jun 20, 2021)

The plant seems to be perking up a bit now


----------



## Bucky024 (Jun 20, 2021)

Yea jiffey starter seed mix, coco loco, miracle grow believe it or not, any soil actually I've grown plants in straight dirt n didn't need nutes till month or so hell my one photo made 3 months no bytes nothing was 4ft tall green n beautiful but damn light fell n snapped her in half I was young j didn't kno bout the band aid an duct tape trick.. But yea u grow weed in almost anything, but really depends on plant' phenotypes


----------



## Bucky024 (Jun 20, 2021)

BigBrazy said:


> I just went and got this stuff today. Changing the soil over because I bought potting mix that was for vegetables. I’m changing over now.


Thr jiffey is what I started in good choice brother n miracle grow does work most say that it kill THC, an lot of ppl say no because of its time release nutes or however u would word it but brother plant her n jus keep doing what u doing . u got this n accidents happen u can only provide what plant needs n hope all works well


----------



## Bucky024 (Jun 20, 2021)

@BigBrazy brother next time go on amazon an order oceans forest an happy frog mix them together with some perlite n worm castings, makesure after u mix n pot u leave enough room to put more happy frog in pot so ur seed will grow in jus happy frog n other half of soil be oceans n forest do it like this other wise oceans n happy mix will burn your seedling so u use happy frog as top few inches


----------



## Bucky024 (Jun 20, 2021)

Or promix, or purple cow indica, (natures living soil)is super soil place 1/3 in pit the mix with a organic soil half of pot then use jiffey starter n organic as top n u should b setbwith nutes till flower same with oceans forest n happy . I love oceans n happy great soils


----------



## Bucky024 (Jun 20, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> What soil would that be?


She is in coco loco, yes has some additives but not much n she is 8-9 weeks from sprout


----------



## vanCola (Jul 11, 2021)

Good day everyone this is my first outdoor grow and I have these two skunk #1 that are in some form of deficiency I was wondering if I could get a recommendation on how I can fix this.first 2 on 1 plant second 2 are the other. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello, my supreme grapes have yellow spot, and i don't know what the problem is.

veg Tent 35x35x60cm

Quantum board 50w lm301b

Pot 3L

3 weeks since sprout

I started plagron alga grow 2 watering ago with plagron power Roots.

Soil plagron light mix.

Ph water 6.5

View attachment PSX_20210824_191534.jpg


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Hello, my supreme grapes have yellow spot, and i don't know what the problem is.
> 
> veg Tent 35x35x60cm
> 
> ...


kind of looks like the beginning of a magnesium deficiency, but it's hard to be certain at that stage. it doesn't look like insect damage, or septoria....


----------



## RSTXVIII (Aug 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> kind of looks like the beginning of a magnesium deficiency, but it's hard to be certain at that stage. it doesn't look like insect damage, or septoria....


Thanks for the reply, i will give her a little bit of calmag in the next watering.


----------



## Skiderbee (Aug 26, 2021)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...





rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...


Indoor, DWC system, Clay stone medium, Flower 4th week.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2021)

Skiderbee said:


> Indoor, DWC system, Clay stone medium, Flower 4th week. View attachment 4973053View attachment 4973054


at first glance that looks like damage from a LOT of PH fluctuations...at second glance too


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 26, 2021)

pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


I love the roll up door. Penske or uhaul truck grow


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2021)

pmzpete said:


> This is an indoor crop on EBB Flow system growing on hydroton. This is week 5 of flowering and something is wrong. Im positive that my nutrients have been at the proper levels. Please help.


usually the only time i get those crispy edges is when i get unavoidably detained and my hempy buckets get dried out for even a short amount of time, you immediately start to get root damage, which leads to leaf damage, among other things. the little brown spots look like calcium deficiency...


----------



## Skiderbee (Aug 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at first glance that looks like damage from a LOT of PH fluctuations...at second glance too


Thanks for the response. Has fluctuated twice since I started. First time hydroponic growing, what causes ph flux?


----------



## Vtnative (Aug 30, 2021)

Is this normal? Growing in a greenhouse feeding every other watering when 10 gallon fabric pots are light. They are in week 4 or 5 of flower. It has been crazy hot in Virginia the last month.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2021)

that looks like a pretty bad calcium deficiency. the most common cause is your ph being too low. are you ph'ing the water you water with AND your feed water? have you checked your ph meter lately?


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 31, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Hello, my supreme grapes have yellow spot, and i don't know what the problem is.
> 
> veg Tent 35x35x60cm
> 
> ...


I agree this looks like Mag deficiency. I have the same looking thing going on right now in my seedlings and it makes sense because its the only thing I didnt reamend for.

You can also try epson salt for mag only


----------



## Sk makooo (Aug 31, 2021)

rollitup said:


> To get an accurate diagnosis of your plant we need as much information as possible.
> 
> 1) *PICTURE OF PLANT* *** VERY IMPORTANT ***
> 2) Growing indoor or outdoors
> ...





I Love Marijuana said:


> My advice DONT GROW OUTSIDE!! you cant contain the variables or pests enough unless you live in jamaica or something


Hello i need some help grow to my plant


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2021)

Sk makooo said:


> Hello i need some help grow to my plant


well, you just posted a good list of things to do when you ask for help....do some of them and we'll do what we can ...


----------

